# The Request Shop <let's do dis rite: read the 1st post>



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

*THE REQUEST SHOP*​
​
_*Introduction, shall we?*_
*So, just what the hell is dis place?* This thread is where you request signature banners and avatars for this forum. It's goal is to provide graphics for those people in need. We will try to provide you with the best graphics
*What are the maximum sizes I can request?* For normal members, 125px x 125px for the avatar and 500px x 300px for the signature. Meanwhilez senior members are allowed 150 x 150 for the avatar, and 520 x 400 for the signature.
*If you post in this thread, it means that..* you agree to *turn off your signature* while you post here. Turning off your signature is a must. It will prevent loading of multiple images.
 

*Spoiler*: _Frequently Asked Questions - FAQ - Read this new comers_ 




*Why is there a post requirement?*
~ It's actually ez. why would we put our time+effort for someone who just registers and will never come back to this forum? The sigs we're making are specifically to members ONLY on this forum. Nuff said.
*How looooong does it take before I get what I requested?*
~ It depends on the person whose going to make your request if he/she is busy. Don't start bitching around if your request isn't done in approximately 24 hours. We too have lives.
*What can I request?*
~ Signature banners and avatars in the sizes stated above. No wallpapers, splashes, mangacolorings or other random things, they'll go to open request section in this very same subforum.
*I requested a sig/avatar, but it hasnt been replied/or done. What should I do?*
~ PM one of the GFX makers and ask them if they could do your request. DO NOT REPOST. Repost only if your request is 10 pages away. We would understand.
*Why do I need to turn of my signature?*
~ it helps lessen the download time of the images and less lag.
]*So, what if I don't turn my signature off?*
~ Even after many reminders of 'please turn your signature off', I will have no choice but to ban you from this thread.
*OMG, there's a banning list?! What will I do?!*
~ Yes, I created a banning list. People in this list will not be able to request again (ever). All you need to do is 1) Do not spam, 2) Turn off your signature, and 3) Follow everything that the first post says . Easy, huh?
*What if I forgot to credit?*
~ No one will entertain you if you have a future request. In other words, you are not allowed to request here again. Ever.
*Yo, I don't like what the maker gave me, what will I do?*
~ You either take it or leave it. That's it.




*Yes, there are requirements, hun*

*A minimum of 100 posts needed*. Have less than 100 posts? Leave. We don't make graphics for those who come in here just to request never come back.
*Provide your own stock/image.* We ain't no slaves here, yo. What we do is make, produce what you want. How do you think we can produce what you want if you don't provide a stock?
*Signatures must be turned off if posting.* Always. If not, get ready for my ramblings.
*Take it or leave.* You don't like the outcome? Easy, leave it.
*Credit always. Rep is optional.* Credit because we made it, not you. Give out rep if you feel the person deserves it - it's like a gift. We would appriciate that.
*If you wish to cancel your request, do it immediately.*
*Wait for a week before requesting again.* It always ain't easy to do these things with a lot others to catch up with.
 
*Spoiler*: _Request form_ 



*Type:* Signature, signature and avatar, or avatar only
*Stock*: the link to your desired image
*Size:* the size you want. Be mindful of the maximum size allowed.
*Text:* what you want in the signature/avatar
*Other:* other things you wanna say​



_*The broken and the banned*_
Amaterasu~Oomikami -- SPAM and not turning off of his signature


*The GFX Makers*

Shirozaki/Shichi - not making requests atm
chauronity - he comes in once in a while 
Yoshitsune - he's back! omg.
Snow Princess
Kyoka Suigetsu
Misa - only avatar requests
Urahara Kisuke
_.aion ♥ - inactive_

*NEW RULE!!*
~If you post a request with a signature showing, your request will not be filled until sig is removed, and shall be banned from requesting for...1 week.

You forced me, bitches. 
Now, suffer.


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 21, 2007)

First, can I see some work please?


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

^ *TURN OFF SIGNATURE.*

[  ] -- not updated. older works can be found there. I use tinypic and imageshack for uploading now.

[ old thread ] -- the previous thread where I worked. some of my recent works are there, and I mean the _recent_ works. it's from page 17 to the last page.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

^ grrr.. NO SPAM. delete the post.

are you gonna request or what? If not, *stop posting*.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 21, 2007)

Can I make a request? Ive been trying to get this since last month.

Avy pic: Look out below
Sig pic: Look out below

Avy:
Size: Don't care. Not too big but not too small.
Font: Don't care as long as it fits.
Color: Same as above.
Text: "Rie" , "Remember me"

Sig:
Size: 150x150
Font: Don't care as long as it fits.
Color: Same as above.
Text: "The one true happiness in life:
To love and to be loved" , "Darkhope"

Thanks!


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

^ Like what I said in the old thread, CHANGE STOCK. No one can work with that stock quality. And it'd look bad if people'd try to siggify & avvify it.


----------



## Demon Lord (Mar 21, 2007)

I just want an avatar
125x125
Stock:
Front and spine of second databook
No text please ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 21, 2007)

^ I'm on it


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 21, 2007)

@Rie, I wanna do yours but the quality is damn bad. Can you change it?


----------



## Saya (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm requesting a sig+ava.

*Stock: * Link removed

*Icon:*
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* none
*Preferences: * Go wild!

*Signature:*
*Size:* 500x200'
*Text: *summer days
--------------
nami​*Preferences: *Go wild!


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 22, 2007)

@Kanon; done.


Simple, yeah. no effects.. at all >_<

TURN SIGNATURE OFF.

@nami; I'll do yours.

but before that, TURN THE DAMN SIGNATURE OFF.

or else, NO ONE SHALL DO IT.


what is it with you people not reading the rules? -___-


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 22, 2007)

Could you please make me a sig and a cool avatar in the size of my current avatar? 

Stock: isn't him

Size: 100 x 380

Effects: Just make it cool 

Notes: I want both Naruto and Sasuke in it.

Thanks


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 22, 2007)

ava and sig request for shirozaki

stock

ava
size - 150/150
background - whatever you think looks nice
text - none


sig
size - normal
background - same as ava
text - basye

your doing a great job dont work to hard ok?


----------



## Saya (Mar 22, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @Kanon; done.
> 
> 
> Simple, yeah. no effects.. at all >_<
> ...



Ah, sorry, Shirozaki.

Fixed.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Shirozaki I would like to request an Sig+Avi combo


Sig

Stock: DUBBED: BLOOD+ Episode 02 "Magic Words".avi
Size: 400x125
Color: w/e you want
Text: Kratos 
Note: only put text if it looks good

Avi

Stock same as above
Color same as sig


----------



## Constantine (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm Requesting a Sig for Shirozaki!

Stock:?
Text: Lavi
Subtext: "Oodzuchi Kodzuchi, Cleanse This Pitiful Akuma's Soul."
Colors: Red, Black, White, or any colors that go with the stock
Size: A size not too big & not too small
Theme: whatever you want!

I'll Rep & Cred!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 22, 2007)

plz turn off your sig's !


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 22, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> ^ Like what I said in the old thread, CHANGE STOCK. No one can work with that stock quality. And it'd look bad if people'd try to siggify & avvify it.



You did? Sorry I must have missed it. 



.aion ♥ said:


> @Rie, I wanna do yours but the quality is damn bad. Can you change it?


 
Yarly  Though I didn't think it was that bad. O_o Is this better:

Sig: Coloured version of the Oroike: Otoko no ko Doushi no Jutsu!

Avy: Coloured version of the Oroike: Otoko no ko Doushi no Jutsu!

I took those screen caps from the actual episode. :/ I thought the quality was pretty good.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 22, 2007)

@nami;



*credit.* rep appriciated, not necessary


@everyone who wanted me to do their request;
I'm on it. There's another gfx maker (lol, if that's what you call them) here. She might do those requests that aren't directed towards me.


----------



## Saya (Mar 22, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @nami;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG 

*reps and loves <3*


----------



## Teru♥ (Mar 23, 2007)

*Signature Request*

*Stock:* Link removed
*Size:* 500x150
*Color(s): *Light colors-depends on you
*Text: * Beautiful Days
*Subtext:* Shikamaru and Ino


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 23, 2007)

@basye;

*Spoiler*: _hope ya dont mind the size and the typo_ 






*credit.* _rep if joo love it, foo<33_ XD





@marshie;
request was done a long time ago~ visit the old thread.
here


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 23, 2007)

Eh? why did you skip my request?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Mar 23, 2007)

Stock:
Color: any you want
Text: anything you want
Size: Any

who ever is doing requests can make this ^_^


EDIT: I changed the stock


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 23, 2007)

shiro, tell me what your not going to do. I'm wondering why they don't like me. Lol.


----------



## Azurite (Mar 23, 2007)

Request to Shirozaki

Avatar only:



Diemensions:150X150
Style:Some what like your current, with a touch of color please.
Text: ilu
With a little heart somewhere

Thank you and ill credit and rep.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 23, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @basye;
> 
> *Spoiler*: _hope ya dont mind the size and the typo_
> 
> ...


no its fine thanks *creds and rep*


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 24, 2007)

@Artanis;


shirozaki said:


> @everyone who wanted me to do their request;
> I'm on it. *There's another gfx maker (lol, if that's what you call them) here. She might do those requests that aren't directed towards me.*



AND *TURN OFF YOUR SIG*! 

@chaps;

*Spoiler*: _sumthin was wrong wit teh image o.o_ 









@aion;
Do those requests that aren't directed towards me (gawin mo na! bilis! pinoy ka man, diba? xDD)
Do them fast, or I might end doing them all o.o
and it's not that they don't like you, it's just that they don't _know_ you'd be helping with the requests 
*TURN OFF YOUR SIG AS WELL!* 



*A N N O U N C E M E N T*
_.aion ♥_ will be helping out here. so don't whine if she'll do your request, aiight? aiight.


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 24, 2007)

@Gatsu-kun, which character should I put in the sig?


----------



## Teru♥ (Mar 24, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @basye;
> 
> *Spoiler*: _hope ya dont mind the size and the typo_
> 
> ...



Eep! Sorry! I'll rep you later, I must spread some before giving it to you again.  Thank you so much Shirozaki!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 24, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @Artanis;
> 
> 
> AND *TURN OFF YOUR SIG*!
> ...



Was the error with pic that it was all dark?
I could find a lighter one.
But its ok if you dont want to do all the work again.
Thanks for the sig rep+cred


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 24, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Was the error with pic that it was all dark?
> I could find a lighter one.
> But its ok if you dont want to do all the work again.
> Thanks for the sig rep+cred



The bg of the image was transparent by the time I saved it on my pc. But when I opened it on photoshop, it suddenly got all black w/ over sharpened endges >_>


*TURN OFF THE SIGNATURE, PEOPLE.*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Mar 24, 2007)

.aion ♥ said:


> @Gatsu-kun, which character should I put in the sig?



Just put Sora and Roxas in it. Do you know which ones that is?


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 24, 2007)

I know i request a lot but pls i dont take to other forums or somethin like that. I swear. I just want other things a lot. If someone understands and u know what i mean pls make siggy for me rep/cred
Stock

*Spoiler*: __ 





I know they kinda suck but pls can u make a sig out of them 



Any other info anything that best matches.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 24, 2007)

*Signature and Avatar Request for .aion or Shirozaki. *

Stock: 
OR

OR


Text: .PhoeniX (Depends on which stock you use, the first one be Suzuka, second be Kuchiki, third be Ichigo 100%)

Other: If you can make it something like the style you made for Nami, it would be sweet. 

Size:
   Signature - Any
   Avatar - 150 x 150


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 24, 2007)

@Lavi;

*Spoiler*: __ 









@chaps;
you gonna have to wait fo another week. Delete post, please.


----------



## Constantine (Mar 24, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @Lavi;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Sankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *kisses you* :sweat *creds*


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay I changed stock. Siggy request:

This

Size: 400x140
Font: Don't care as long as it fits.
Color: Same as above.
Text: "The one true happiness in life:
To love and to be loved" , "Darkhope"

Thanks


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 25, 2007)

Since aion ain't doing y'all's request, I did it..yeah.

@Artanis;


@the sidekick complex;


@Uchiha Sasuke;


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 25, 2007)

@Chopper;

*Spoiler*: _o.o_ 











@Gatsu-kun;
still doin yours.

@RiE;
I can't work with the image . Request somewhere else.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 25, 2007)

Stock:

or
*[gg]Code Geass 21*
or
 (<---i really would like this on used if possible please)

Size: 400x110
Font: don't care as long as it fits
Color: whatever think it us
Text: "Determined"


----------



## Raptor (Mar 26, 2007)

request for Shirozaki...

Avatar and Sign, avatar size 150x150 and sign 500x175

Stock:


Text (just on the sign)

Text: 

Tyrande Whisperwind 

"Long ago, I swore to protect this land.   I never had the luxury of sleeping through times of great peril."

Thank you for your time


----------



## The Av3nger (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a request for Shirozaki.



I found this on a different forum, it's someone's previous sig and i got premission to use it (BTW i haven't seen him on this forum yet).
Anyway, i want all of the text to be gone. The only text i want on this sig is my name: The Av3nger

I would also be cool if you could put Shippuuden Sasuke (with his Sahringan) next to Itachi. Anyway, i hope you can make a cool sig for me. I'l give you a bunch of Credits an rep offcourse. 

PS: the size is fine like this (400X150).


----------



## Azurite (Mar 26, 2007)

zomg, i love it


----------



## Chopper (Mar 26, 2007)

shirozaki said:


> @Chopper;
> 
> *Spoiler*: _o.o_
> 
> ...



Thanks credit and rep!


----------



## Dre (Mar 26, 2007)

Banner Request:



Size: Any
Text: The Kage of NYC

Make it so you cant see the text in the bottom right, Their faces would be cool with me.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 26, 2007)

Gaara Hyuuga said:


> Stock:
> 
> or
> Here it is.
> ...





Raptor said:


> request for Shirozaki...
> 
> Avatar and Sign, avatar size 150x150 and sign 500x175
> 
> ...





The Kage of NYC said:


> Banner Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on it.



The Av3nger said:


> I have a request for Shirozaki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*READ THE FIRST POST. you need 100 posts before requesting. comeback again.*


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 27, 2007)

Shiro, sorry if I'm inactive. I got my internet disconnected. I'll be back in 2 days. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 28, 2007)

Sure, aion. I can handle this.

@Gaara Hyuuga

*Spoiler*: __ 









@raptor;

*Spoiler*: __ 







Damn, it's bad.




Still working on NCY's request.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 29, 2007)

Why that "damn it's bad" part??   Looks great, pretty much appreciated


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 29, 2007)

^ lol, I was desperate there. I couldn't do anything good to it 

@Kage of NYC

*Spoiler*: __ 







I hope the size is ok.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2007)

avy request for shirozaki 

Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
text: Got Yaoi?
Other: Make it sex-xay!  oh, and you can take out the words from the pic ^^

That is all


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Mar 29, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Sure, aion. I can handle this.
> 
> @Gaara Hyuuga
> 
> ...




Thank you ^^


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 30, 2007)

Shiro, I'm back. I'll do one request before my vacation. So requests, BRING IT ON.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 30, 2007)

OMG! Pip, you're totally into yaoi! 

Of course, I'll make it. 


lol, aion, no one's requesting. Haha, we need to advertise? XDD


----------



## pedobearr (Mar 30, 2007)

Lol. Go ahead. Damn. Shiro, my internet have to be cut again. I'm really sorry. They say 1 week. Don't worry. I'll go to cafes and look to some requests here.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Mar 30, 2007)

someone can do my request


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2007)

*Just an avatar and sig please..*
*avy...*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*stock:*




*Text: I'm so metal*
*size: 125 x 125*

*sig....*
*stock:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







use the third panel



*use both pics in one sig*
*text: duel of masters*
*size: 150 x 350*


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

Gatsu-kun said:
			
		

> someone can do my request


Change stock.



			
				Joe Gear said:
			
		

> *Just an avatar and sig please..
> avy...*


Shit, TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.

I'll do it once you turn your sig off.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Mar 31, 2007)

stock:
colors: red and back
text: Valor
size: any


----------



## Rori (Mar 31, 2007)

A request for Shirozaki if that's ok.

*Stock, *



No text. Whatever colors fit.
Whatever you thinks best basically. XD

edit- stupid me, I forgot, I want a 150x150 size.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

Rori, just what exactly do you want? 

Sig+ava, sig only, or ava only?


----------



## Rori (Mar 31, 2007)

Doh, I forget a lot of things, don't I. >_<

Just an ava please.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 31, 2007)

*Ok Shirozaki, my sig is off.*


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

Alright. lol @ Rori. It's ok.

I'm going to *work* now. >_>


----------



## Dre (Mar 31, 2007)

Can some1 make me a sig with these pictures?


*Spoiler*: __ 







\

Size: as big as possible
Text: the KAge of NYC

the order has to be Shizune, Tsunade, Sakura. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

@The Kage of NYC
You didn't take the banner you requested last time? =/

Anyway, you still have to wait for 2 more days. Last time you requested was at March 27, and it's April 1 rite now. 2 days to go. Interval of 1 week between requests.


Damn, why are the smiles all messed up? -_-
Maybe it's because it's April 1.
April 1 = April fools
Meh, I'm talking to myself again >_>


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _@Pip <3_ 



I tried not to make it _too_ girly, but I guess it really just doesn't work >_>

3 versions


lol, I'm at lvl 1000 yaoi :333 XD





*Spoiler*: _@Rori_ 



hmmm.. >_<

3 versions as well


err.. =/


----------



## Rori (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Shirozaki. I love them, now just have to decide which one I'm gonna use. :3

 Thank you. rep + cred


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Apr 1, 2007)

request for shirozaki is they dont mind

i want a sig and avy

stock:
text: none
size: any
colors: and


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 1, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Pip <3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not girly xD I wuv it 

Lvl 1000? D: I need to catch up ;_;


----------



## Fai (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Shiro-chan~! ^^
I would like to request, please 8D.

*Sig*
Stock: entirely desireable.
Size: Doesn't matter
Color: You pick
Text: Property of Sai
Subtext: Neko Nurse

*Avy*
Size: 125x125
Color: Same as sig
Text: Kusanagi.

Arigatou~!


----------



## Marke (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Hey

*Sig*
Stock: 
Size: One that fits
Color: artist choice
Text: Markes Soulmate
Subtext: Karin

*Avatar*
Size: 125x125 and a 150x150 Same motive.
Color: Same as sig
Text: Marke


Have a nice day.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 1, 2007)

Demyx-Kun said:


> request for shirozaki is they dont mind
> 
> i want a sig and avy
> 
> ...


*You need 100 posts to request.*

omg, is that demyx?! xD


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _@gatsu_ 



1 sig w/ transparent bg & 2 normal sigs OO


--





cred+rep





*Spoiler*: _@joe_ 



I just made the ava. I couldnt work on the sig. It was pretty bad >< Hope you dont mind. =/



cred+rep





I'll work on your requests now


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _@kusanagi-chan_ 



I missed ya, foo.  Sorry if I aint that active in the fc >_>

I made some experimenting with yours 


--





cred+rep 





*Spoiler*: _@marke_ 



you're lucky I was in the mood to make a gif even though you didn't request for it 



--

1 sig w/ transparent bg, other sig is a gif 




cred+rep


----------



## Fai (Apr 2, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _@kusanagi-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss you too yo ! 
Come back and hang out soon, ne  ?

OMGAWD HAWTNESS !!!!!!!! 
I really love it, the avy is so cute 8D !
Thank you Shi-chan~! ♡♡♡
*reps*


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to request a signature and avatar.

Avatar stock: 

Colors: Blue, silver, white.(Or nice Uchiha colors)

Size: (The size of my avatar right now)

Text: Shishi
--------------------------------------------------

Signature stock: 

Colors: (Same as avatar)

Size: Normal size.

Text: Shishi, Neko boy

Thanks guys, I like your work and I bet you'll do great


----------



## Chopper (Apr 2, 2007)

*Requesty=*

Signature and Avatar Request for Shirozaki. 

Stock: 

*Spoiler*: __ 






OR






Text: .PhoeniX (Depends on which stock you use, the first one be Beck, second be Air Gear)

Other: Thanks. 

Size:
Signature - Any
Avatar - 150 x 150

Thanks so much!


----------



## Marke (Apr 2, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _@kusanagi-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




awsome!!! thx


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 2, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _@gatsu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much ^_^


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 2, 2007)

*GATSU & MARKE, TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE!*


I'll work on the requests now.
KEEP EM COMING! 
I'm in the mood to make em


----------



## Marke (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry mate, forgot to click that little square


----------



## Franklin Stein (Apr 4, 2007)

can u make me a sig
render:
color:any that goes
text:zero1709 sasuke fan
avy:zero1709
avy pic:


----------



## Krzr (Apr 4, 2007)

Gah, Yay! Shirozaki is back.

I'm lookin for a sig by teh Shirozaki.

Size: As big as you go 
Text: Krzr (small, in a corner or sumtin.)
Colors: Red and black like the pic 
Stock: Hope it isn't too dark, please show his entire upper body and sword.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Thanks in advance, will rep + cred of course. I like to decorate my requests but in a hurry


----------



## pedobearr (Apr 6, 2007)

Shiro, I'm back for good now. I assure that you will really see my sigs now. So I'll get the .aion/unnamed request next. Ok?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 6, 2007)

.aion ♥ said:


> Shiro, I'm back for good now. I assure that you will really see my sigs now. So I'll get the .aion/unnamed request next. Ok?


Eh, turn off your sig. And don't bother, I'm doing all of the requests right now. Didn't thought you'd be back so took all of em.


----------



## Daisy (Apr 6, 2007)

*Request for anyone.
I just want an avy.
Regular size.
Black border, please.
And I want "Daisy" on it somwhere.
The rest is up to you, I guess. *


----------



## pedobearr (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll get Daisy's request. Uhmm. BRB with the avy.


----------



## Lycoris (Apr 6, 2007)

My request is a simple one please just make me a signature out of this image. Nothing fancy is needed but if you feel like testing out a brush or think something else might make it look better then feel free, my only request is you keep the original text and if possible show all of their hands. Will of course rep + credit! Thank you in advance!<3


----------



## balmung29 (Apr 7, 2007)

Avvie and Siggy: 
Please and thank you


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 7, 2007)

Shiro i no im not part of this shop but ima take a reqquest cause im bored.  Lycoris ima take balmung's request since im not pro.  so dont get kinda sad i didnt take ur request

Here ya go balmung tell me if u want anythin changed Rep and cred


----------



## Roll (Apr 7, 2007)

Rendering Request:

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would just like someone to render the girl in the picture above and make the back ground transparent, that is all. Credit plus Rep will be given.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2007)

*Uchiha Sasuke,* NO YOU DON'T. You should've PMed me first.. especially that you're not really good D:

*Balmung29,* TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE 
And do you still want me to do your request?



Lycoris & Kino-chan, I'll do your request.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2007)

*POSTED IN ORDER OF YOUR REQUEST. YOU KNOW YOURS.*


*Spoiler*: __ 







---




*Spoiler*: __ 







 |


----------



## Yasashiku (Apr 8, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *POSTED IN ORDER OF YOUR REQUEST. YOU KNOW YOURS.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Great job! Rep your way


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2007)

^ glad you liked it.  Sorry it took long >.>


*Spoiler*: __ 





I didn't do the sig.


----------



## Aman (Apr 8, 2007)

Avatar and Sig request for Shirozaki. 

Sizes: 150x150 for the avatar and whatever fits for the signature.
Text: On the signature, ''Juugo'' somewhere and ''Aman'' if it fits, otherwise skip the Aman. Don't need text on the avatar, but if it makes it look better, sure. 
Colors: I'll trust you on this one. 

Thanks, will rep and credit.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Aman 
Long time no see XD


Alright. I'll do the requests now.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 8, 2007)

BALLLLLLIN'

*Avatar:*
Size: 150x150
Colors: Up to you.
Stock: 

AND

,   or 

*
Signature:*
Size:  Up to you.
Stock: 

Thanks.  Sorry if this is a lot. I'll turn off some sigs as part of a thank you for taking my request.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 8, 2007)

Shirozaki he pmed me and said he love it well not love but like ti he just wanted text off im sorry i kinda did it


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 8, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Shirozaki he pmed me and said he love it well not love but like ti he just wanted text off im sorry i kinda did it


Alright. But put it in mind that *you PM me before you do requests.* That way, we will be informed if you will join the gfx group of the shop or not. And please, fix your spelling.



			
				HN said:
			
		

> Thanks. Sorry if this is a lot. I'll turn off some sigs as part of a thank you for taking my request.


That would really help.  (you didn't turn your sig off XDD)

doing these:
Lycoris
Kino-chan
Aman
Hokage Naruto


----------



## Suzie (Apr 9, 2007)

Avatar:
Size: 150x150
Colors: Anything that looks good
Text: Sai

Signature:
Size: 400x150 or 400x100
Colors: Anything that looks good
Text: D.Gray-Man, KandaxAllen

Stock for Both: this unbelievably amazing YUI thread on Jpopmusic.com


----------



## Fai (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Shi-chan <3.
I ish teh back  !


*Sig*
Stock: Link removed
Size: None specific.
Text: Sig - Embrace
Subtext: おはようございます <---> (If you can't use Kiragana,can you put 'Ohayo gozaimasu' instead !)
(A/N - If the Text and Subtext would look better reversed, then feel free to put it that way.)
Other: I would like a heart like the one in this icon. ;D

*Avy*
Size: 125x125
Text: Innocence
Other: Anything you would like to add !

Arigatou ne~! 
<333


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sig*

Stock :  

Size : Same 

Color : Black and White(or like avy if possible) and make the shape and outline just like Avy please.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 10, 2007)

*SAI, TURN OFF YOUR SIG PLEASE.*


@ Lycoris






hope you like em. cred&rep. v_v

------
@ Kino-chan


a better stock would've been nice. take it or leave.


----------



## Roll (Apr 10, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> @ Kino-chan
> 
> 
> a better stock would've been nice. take it or leave.



It's Perfect! *reps


----------



## Lycoris (Apr 10, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *SAI, TURN OFF YOUR SIG PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> @ Lycoris
> ...


Beautifully done! Many thanks~ -cred + reps for you-


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 10, 2007)

*I have an avatar and sig request for Shirozaki.*

*Avatar...*
*Stock: *
*Size: 125 x 125*
*( do whatever you think fits )*

*Sig...*
*Stock: Use avatar stock*
*Size: Any*


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 10, 2007)

Avatar
Size: 100x100
Link: Astronomy
Start: 00:40
Finish 00:45
Info: Just Kisame & Itachi with the text gone
Cheers!


----------



## Teru♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

*Avatar + Sig Request for shirozaki*

*Stock for both ava and sig:* 

*Avatar:*
*Size* - 125 x 125
*Color* - depends on you, as long as it's light and sweet

*Signature:*
*Size* - 500 x 150
*Colors *- the same as ava
*Text *- Enjoying Summer Together [if that sucks, you can change it if you like as long as it's about summer]
*Subtext *- Marshie

Thanks in advance ^__^


----------



## az0r (Apr 11, 2007)

Sig + Avatar Reqeust

Stock : Link removed

Text: az0r

Style : something simplistic but also nice. It's ment to be humorous so can it please not be overtaken by effects 

Colors used : black,grey,white

thanks alot


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:
			
		

> Avatar
> Size: 100x100
> Link:
> Start: 00:40
> ...


*WE DO NOT DO GIF REQUESTS. END OF STORY.*



			
				aZor said:
			
		

> Sig + Avatar Reqeust


*TURN OFF SIGNATURE, PLEASE.* because I won't do yours if you don't .__.

------------

@ Aman

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please don't hate it.. don't be too harsh to it.. please ;__;






@ Hokage Naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 



too many ava versions..




Sig has transparent bg. Hope you like it.





*Cred & rep, guys.* 


_next:
Sai
Kusanagi
Magnavox
Joe Gear
and Marshie
and aZor_

Where's the other gfxer when I need her? o_O


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2007)

OMOGMGOMGOMGOGMOMOMOGMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOG

Thanks for the amazing avatar AND signature!!!


----------



## lollipop (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi! I like to make a sig request

sig,
image: 
size: default
text: ♥Like a Angel♥
Sub text: SilentWhisper
colours: pastel colours. Like pastel blue, and yellow, any light, pastel-ish colours would work. That match with Namine.

THANKS A BUNCH!!!!!! ^_^​


----------



## Saya (Apr 12, 2007)

Request for *Shirozaki* [ava+sig]
*Avatar:*
Image: 
Text: none
Size: 125x125
Preferences: Make it a simple icon and use light [blue] colors. I would like it to have a white border; thanks! 

*Signature:*
Image: here
Text: bittersweet ♥
Size: 300x150
Preferences: Make it a simple banner; and use cursive-ish font for the text. White border please. Use light colors. Thanks ♥


----------



## Neko (Apr 12, 2007)

Request for -Anyone- [ava+sig]
*Avatar*
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Colors: Black & Gray shades and white
Preferences: Make her hair black

*Signature*
Stock: 
sub-text: In Black & White 
Text: Hinata
Size: 400x150
Colors: Same a Ava
Preferences: Same as Ava


----------



## DaSheWan (Apr 13, 2007)

I just want a sig 

stock:here

size 160X400

thats all 

thanks !


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 13, 2007)

I know you're kinda swamped but I have a request for Shirozaki.

Sig:
Stock:
Preferably with a transparent background.
Size: I don't really care, just obviously not wicked small or huge.
Colors: Orange/Red
Text:Rivals and Lovers and somewhere very inconspicuous Linali

Avatar:
All the same as sig.

Credit and rep, thanks <3


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey I didn't see a time period between request but I have had this one for 11 days (1 week and 3 days) now so if its fine may I request again?

Stock:mIKURU GALLERY 
Colors: Any you want to use
Text: Anything you want
Size: 400 x 150 (if thats too big then use the default size)


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2007)

just so you know I work here now ^^ 

*SilentWhisper:*



next I'm making Gatsu-Kun's sig..


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Request for Shirozaki

Avatar: 
Size: 125x125
Pic: same as banner

Banner:
Size: 400x120
Pic: Link removed
Text: Sousuke Aizen
Subtext: Kanon ♥


----------



## Neko (Apr 14, 2007)

DaSheWan said:


> I just want a sig
> 
> stock:here
> 
> ...



Dude U need 100 Post or more >_> does no one read the *FIRST POST* and rules Anymore


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 14, 2007)

Hinata said:


> Dude U need 100 Post or more >_> does no one read the *FIRST POST* and rules Anymore



Thats unheard of nowadays.
Seriously, making 100 posts isnt hard, just postwhore the plaza


----------



## lollipop (Apr 14, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> just so you know I work here now ^^
> 
> *SilentWhisper:*
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!! That is so nice!!!!!!!
I'll rep and Credit you ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 14, 2007)

Forgive me and my slow motion-ness -_-';;

*Spoiler*: _@ Sai_ 



transparent bg for both sig & ava 

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _ @ Kusanagi_ 



You don't damn me. I know it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 












@MagnaVox
Your request is already fulfilled by another person not of this shop/thread. I see no point of making it. Next time, request here only. Request will not be made.


----------



## Fai (Apr 14, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _ @ Kusanagi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..................................................

*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course I don't <3.
*Spoiler*: _Major Fangirling Inside. BEWARE DD: _ 



*OMG OMG OMG !!!   
IT'S SO PRETTY AND ADORABLE AND JUST SO ASDL'JL;SJR~~!! 
I HAVE NO WAY TO EXPRESS HOW MUCH I LOVE THIS EXCEPT FOR <33333333333333333333333 
THANK JOO SO MUCH. ILU !   
*








I am your official fangirl XDDD.
[/fangirl mode]


----------



## Saya (Apr 14, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Forgive me and my slow motion-ness -_-';;
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@ Sai_
> 
> ...



Shirozaki, was your icon really from Death Note?
If it was, I would watch it. Now.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 15, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Forgive me and my slow motion-ness -_-';;
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@ Sai_
> 
> ...



Thank You =3


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 15, 2007)

Sig and Avy request please ^^

Avy:

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Font: Don't care--As long as it goes.
Color: Same as above. I like light colors. <3 It's already very blue-ish.
Text: Let Me Hold You

Sig:

Stock: 
Size: 400x150
Font: Don't care as long as it goes.
Color: Same as above. I like light colors and it's already very blue-ish. 
Text: "I Love You" and then somewhere I'd like my name "Darkhope" 

Thanks.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 15, 2007)

Shiro if you want it you can have it.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a fangirl.. woah. XD

@ studmuffin
zomg, thanks chris! <3

*Spoiler*: _@ Joe Gear_ 



I used another stock. Hope you don't mind >.>

*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: _@ az0r_ 



OMG, I WAS LIEK, LOLing WHEN I MADE IT XD
I hope you don't hate me for this >D Oh, and it's a gif. If it's not moving.. something's wrong o_0





*Spoiler*: _@ nami_ 



It's not that good D:
PM *Kusanagi.* about the DN clip in my ava. She has the clip. I don't.
>DDDD

*Spoiler*: __ 












*credit and rep*, like always.

*A N N O U N C E M E N T !*
*Snow Princess* is now doing the requests. If you want specifications on who will do you request, either direct it to me or her. There's another gfx maker here, though. I don't know where she is now 0_o


----------



## az0r (Apr 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _@ az0r_ 



OMG, I WAS LIEK, LOLing WHEN I MADE IT XD
I hope you don't hate me for this >D Oh, and it's a gif. If it's not moving.. something's wrong o_0






*credit and rep*, like always.



LOL LOL I LOVE IT =D

but i think i requested an avatar too?

thanks alot   

cred+rep


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 15, 2007)

@ Marshie
Please change your stock if you still wish that I make it.

@ az0r
Ack, I forgot >.>
Ermm.. I'll just PM it to ya, alright?

*Spoiler*: _@ Hinata_ 



Sorry. I was too carried away when I made your request that I forgot everything that you wanted .__.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Don't hate me >.>








*Spoiler*: _@ Linali_ 



RenjiIchi foeva! XD
the sig & ava have trasparent bg

*Spoiler*: __ 





this Kakashi pic







*cred & rep* yo mama


*Next:*
Hyoutsume
Kanon


----------



## Saya (Apr 15, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> I have a fangirl.. woah. XD
> 
> @ studmuffin
> zomg, thanks chris! <3
> ...



It's so cute! 
+rep


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 15, 2007)

nami said:


> It's so cute!
> +rep


omg, TURN OFF YOUR SIG


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Razorblade Romance said:


> *My Request:
> 
> -At least 300x300 pixels
> -Any picture of Sephiroth
> ...


300 x 300 in size? What, for a sig? No no no.

Provide the stock. If not, leave.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Alright, no problem. Let me host it on PhotoBucket or something and I'll edit this post when I am done.

EDIT:  
This is the one I want, please.
*


----------



## Rori (Apr 15, 2007)

Request for *Shirozaki* if you're not too loaded with others.

Just requesting a sig.

*Stock:*



*Size:* You pick.
*Colors:* You pick.

*Text:* XIII 
and stick Rori ♥ on it somewhere.

Please and thank you. ^^

I don't think I've forgotten anything this time.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 15, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> I have a fangirl.. woah. XD



You have another


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 15, 2007)

Razorblade Romance said:


> *Alright, no problem. Let me host it on PhotoBucket or something and I'll edit this post when I am done.
> 
> EDIT:
> This is the one I want, please.
> *


I'll decide on the size of the sig because 300 x 300 is too big.



Rori ♥ said:


> Request for *Shirozaki* if you're not too loaded with others.
> 
> Just requesting a sig.
> 
> ...


Rori 
I'll make this. You didn't forget anything 


*requests I'll be making:*
Hyuotsume
Kanon
Razorblade Romance
Rori


----------



## Neko (Apr 15, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Spoiler*: _@ Hinata_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG ITS AWESOME!* Cred+Rep* And dont worry about it i get carried away with many things <_<


----------



## Teru♥ (Apr 16, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> @ Marshie
> Please change your stock if you still wish that I make it.
> 
> @ az0r
> ...



Why??!! What's wrong with it? Anyway here's a new stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just choose any of these pictures:


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 16, 2007)

^ TURN OFF YOUR SIGGEH.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you 
I loveeeee it.

*Rep*


----------



## chauronity (Apr 16, 2007)

Marshie♥:  

I needed to try this one tutorial to the basic effects of the PS (basically no filters and no renders, just icons), so i used that shikaino pic of yours as the base of it. It's not anything great but you can have this if you wanna.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 16, 2007)

*Darkhope:*

Your stock was terribly blurry ;_; a better stock would've gave a better result..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 16, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Darkhope:*
> 
> Your stock was terribly blurry ;_; a better stock would've gave a better result..
> 
> ...



Thank you. No no it's fine <333  *reps*


----------



## Louchan (Apr 16, 2007)

Request for *Shirozaki*.
A signature and avatar set.

*Stock:* 
*Sizes:* For the avatar, 125x125. For the signature, well, anything bannerish.
*Colors:* I dunno. Red, brown, maybe pink? Anything that fits. Experiment around.
*Text:* Both the avatar and signature needs to text _"Louchan"_ somewhere on it. I would also like to have the text _"Shannaro"_ somewhere in the signature.
*Other:* Nothing too colorful or anything that would be painful for the eyes but still something that catches ones attention, you know? 

Thank you. <3


----------



## pedobearr (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG. WTF. shiro, I'm really sorry. I had to do school works 24/7. Damn it. I promise. The school is over now. I can do requests. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 16, 2007)

.aion ♥ said:


> OMG. WTF. shiro, I'm really sorry. I had to do school works 24/7. Damn it. I promise. The school is over now. I can do requests. I'm really sorry.


Whatever you say, aion 
All requests are taken as of now. I'll be doing them. Remember *Daisy*? Yeah, you do her request right now. Now. And I know how it is to be too busy and you can't do the requests 

Yes, *Louchan*, I do your request.


----------



## The Truth (Apr 16, 2007)

My Avatar request:

*Stock*- The two are the same, just one has more color. So whichever one you'd prefer to work with is fine:
#1
#2

*Size*-150x150

*Colors*- Whatever you think works, but I think a darker tone matches well with Spectre(the guy in the picture).

I thinks thats it, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Teru♥ (Apr 17, 2007)

chauronity said:


> Marshie♥:
> 
> I needed to try this one tutorial to the basic effects of the PS (basically no filters and no renders, just icons), so i used that shikaino pic of yours as the base of it. It's not anything great but you can have this if you wanna.



They're lovely even if there's no avvie
Thank you so much *reps*


----------



## pedobearr (Apr 17, 2007)

For Daisy.

I'm really sorry. I'm not that good with avys.

v1.


v2.


----------



## Guts (Apr 17, 2007)

i would like to request an avatar.
Made up with this.

The words Guts on it. The rest is up to you.


----------



## pedobearr (Apr 17, 2007)

Fill up your request. >.>


----------



## chauronity (Apr 17, 2007)

Guts said:


> i would like to request an avatar.
> Made up with this.
> 
> The words Guts on it. The rest is up to you.


----------



## Guts (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you very much, when i can rep you i will, and i will also credit you.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 17, 2007)

The Truth said:


> My Avatar request:
> 
> *Stock*- The two are the same, just one has more color. So whichever one you'd prefer to work with is fine:
> #1
> ...


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a sig and avatar request:

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: 
Avatar: 150x150
Sig: The same as the one i have now

Colors: I say Red, or warm colors is good to me, if you think something else is better please tell me.

Text: 
Avatar:Eyeshield 21
Sig: Deimon Devil Bats

Extra: 
For Avatar: Try and focus on Sena (Green Eyeshield) If the logo gets in the way, just tell me I'll get a different stock.
For the Sig: If possible focus on the whole team, if not, just Sena.

And Last, whoever sees it first can make it


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 17, 2007)

*Gatsu-Kun:* I'm very sorry for the delay ><;;; 



*Mangekyō:* I'll start making yours!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Apr 17, 2007)

Why thank you very much snow princess ^_^


----------



## Tousen (Apr 17, 2007)

i was told this is the place is be so i guess here i am...i would to make a sig+avy request please


*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's a pic of me to work off of.

color- i would like the background to be black and if you can make the sand more of a sand color that would be awesome..and if you can put kazekage on it in like a blood red type of that color that would be great.

size for sig- i will leave that up to you since you know what your doing

size for ava - thats also up to you but i would very much appericate it if the sig and avatar matched
name on avatar too..same color as well
time- take your time because im in no rush




if i missed anything out i guess either pm me..or ill just keep a eye on this thread..if i went to far just let me know.


thank you


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank You Snow Princess


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2007)

*Mangekyō:*


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome, Thanks alot =D repped


----------



## Chopper (Apr 18, 2007)

Request Shirozaki, .aioN, chauronity (Don't know why else makes sigs here. XD)

Stock/Render:
For noneee
OR
For noneee
Text: .PhoeniX (Please include 'Monika Vesela' Without the quotes)
Others: None. 

*Thanks!*


----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2007)

*Request for shirozaki <3*

*Avatar Request for shirozaki <3

stock: 
text: Lavi
colors: red, white, and black and/or any colors that you think goes well with the stock.
size: 125x125
what I kind of want it to look like: 

i'll rep & cred!  *


----------



## Einstein (Apr 18, 2007)

Quick question- do you do avis with actual people in them, or would you prefer drawn images?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 19, 2007)

Judge Monday said:


> Quick question- do you do avis with actual people in them, or would you prefer drawn images?


We do both.
And please, TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.
Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2007)

Chopper said:


> Request Shirozaki, .aioN, chauronity (Don't know why else makes sigs here. XD)


lol, yes you know who else makes sigs here  I just made Mangekyō's the post before yours XD don't worry dear I won't go anywhere near yours


----------



## Einstein (Apr 19, 2007)

I apologize about leaving my signature on last time; it never ceases to amaze me how I read the rules and still forget.

*I'm only requesting an Avi, and the request is for anyone.*


*Size:* 125x125
*Font: *you decide.
*Color:* blues, unless you decide another color goes better with the stock.
*Text:* JM (in the bottom right corner if possible).
*Other: *Can I have a little skull and crossbones in the top left corner? If not, just forget about it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hyoutsume-* better stock = better outcome


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 20, 2007)

*Kanon-*







*Razorblade Romance-*
no matter what I try to do with the stock, it always doesn't come out right. Forget it, or you can change the stock.


----------



## Roll (Apr 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Size:382x142
Text:Bibi-sama written in katakana.
Colors whatever will look nice.
Also could you round the edges of the sig a little.






*Spoiler*: _Ava(edited)_ 




Stock: same as sig
Size:125x125
Text: Bibi written in katakana
Colors: Same as the sig.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 20, 2007)

New request:


 Color:*  Doesn't matter. Whatever looks good. Preferably something to match my current avatar though.

* Size:*  Doesn't matter. Not huge though.

* Text:*  I'd like it to say my user name somewhere on it. Preferably no bigger than size 14 font. I'd also like it to say NarutoForums somewhere as well, in a smaller font size (8 or 10).*


----------



## Joshua-Sensei (Apr 20, 2007)

Could I get 2 sigs
one with this stock



Whatever color looks good, doesn't matter,

and an the other with this stock:


The same what ever color looks good.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats so awesome! 
Id rep you but I cant cause I repped you recently


----------



## Cipher (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Shirozaki!   They're great!


----------



## Daisy (Apr 21, 2007)

.aion ♥ said:


> For Daisy.
> 
> I'm really sorry. I'm not that good with avys.
> 
> ...



Yay! Thanks! It's fine, hehe. 

+reps and creds


----------



## DaGreat (Apr 21, 2007)

Could u make a signature for me?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 21, 2007)

DaGreat said:


> Could u make a signature for me?


You must have a minimum of *100 posts* to make a request in this shop.
Come back by the time you have 100 posts or more. We would gladly take your request. 

*Rori-*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 21, 2007)

*Louchan-*







Now working on Kazekage-sama's request.


----------



## Rori (Apr 21, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> You must have a minimum of *100 posts* to make a request in this shop.
> Come back by the time you have 100 posts or more. We would gladly take your request.
> 
> *Rori-*



That's absolutely lovely. Thank you, Shiro. 

cred+rep

Thanks again.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you. <3
Even though the effects make it a bit hard to see that it's Sakura in the picture it still has a lovely yet dark feeling in it. 
*Rep*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2007)

*Judge Monday:*


----------



## Einstein (Apr 21, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Judge Monday:*


Thank you so much!


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 21, 2007)

Sig & Ava Request. :3

Image: 

Ava size: 150x150
Banner Size: Whatever works for you. :3
PS: On the avatar, I only want Ed(left) on it. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kino-chan:* 


*Spoiler*: __ 







sorry I don't have katakana letters installed in my PS :/ hope you like them! 





Next I'm making *Joshua-Sensei's* sig, and btw, you're not allowed two sigs in a row, so I'll make you one!


*Unaligned,* first of all you need 100 posts count to request in this shop, and secondly, only senior members have rights to larger avatars.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 22, 2007)

im sorry not to sound rude or anything but have i been skipped??


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 22, 2007)

Kazekage-sama said:


> i was told this is the place is be so i guess here i am...i would to make a sig+avy request please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Im just quoting this for u so that they know u requested


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2007)

*Uchiha Sasuke* don't repost the request, we saw it the first time trust me. 




Kazekage-sama said:


> im sorry not to sound rude or anything but have i been skipped??


1- PM the one in charge of this thread and ask about the progress of your request if you're that impatient. 
2- I only take requests not directed to a specific gifxer.
3- Since it's your first time requesting here I thought that you might've came here seeking Shirozaki!


----------



## Joshua-Sensei (Apr 22, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Next I'm making *Joshua-Sensei's* sig, and btw, you're not allowed two sigs in a row, so I'll make you one!



That's fine sorry about that just use which ever is going to be easier for you to work with.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 22, 2007)

Kazekage-sama said:


> im sorry not to sound rude or anything but have i been skipped??






Shirozaki said:


> Now working on Kazekage-sama's request.




There.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 22, 2007)

thank you and sorry if i was a bother to anyone



and i didnt know you also had to request on who to make the sig requests
but im going to keep quiet now


----------



## Roll (Apr 22, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kino-chan:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you so much for the set! *reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2007)

*DID Y'ALL FORGET THAT Y'ALL SHOULD TURN OFF YOUR SIGS?
TURN YOUR SIGNATURE OFF, PLEASE.*

---

*Kazekage-sama*









*Uchiha Sasuke,* I know you're only trying to help. But pelase, DON'T POST if you DON'T REQUEST. It's OUR job to find the requests.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 23, 2007)

*Chopper-*





*Lavi-*





*For further requestors, please do not direct requests to me. I will do requests randomly from now on. I'm doing this because I might not be able to do your request. Nuff said.*


----------



## Tousen (Apr 23, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *DID Y'ALL FORGET THAT Y'ALL SHOULD TURN OFF YOUR SIGS?
> TURN YOUR SIGNATURE OFF, PLEASE.*
> 
> ---
> ...







wow i would of never imagined it would come out like that....thank you so much

and im so sorry for the confusion

reps+creds


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Okay, since my last request was pretty much voided or ignored and I now have a new theme going, here's my request.

Stock:  

Text:  RR somewhere one it in a grungy font. Also, NarutoForums somewhere in a smaller font size, 8 or 9.

You can do anything else you want to it pretty much. I don't care who does it.
*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2007)

*Razorblade Romance:* Why do you think that you were ignored?! We are just splitting the work between us and some of us finish the requests faster than the other!  
Don't make too many requests in a short time someone of the Studio's staff might've already started making your last request! if your request is not fulfilled within 2 weeks then you can complain -__-


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Okay, I'm sorry. I reached 1,000 posts, so I changed my theme. If someone already started working on the Sephiroth sig I asked for, then don't worry about this one. I'll use the Sephiroth stuff for a few hundred posts. If no one started, just go with the new one. Sorry for the inconvenience.*


----------



## Chopper (Apr 23, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Chopper-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I am in love!! Thanks


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 23, 2007)

Avatar : 120x120
Sig : 600 x 120
Stock (Any of them but i'd prefer if the sig could have more then 1 image blended in) : 




Text : Emma Watson


----------



## Tuan (Apr 24, 2007)

request for Shirozaki.

*Spoiler*: __ 




saw some of your avy in the showcase ant they pretty much rock. so i would like one plz.

i.e)

size. 150x150
text. //.7uan or just .7uan
stock.  dont really care. notice that you ahve alot of great stock so just pick a random one for me. sasuke,kakashi,naruto, itachi, L or whatever. dont really care really xD thanx in advance. rep when done =D


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 24, 2007)

*Joshua-Sensei:*



or without text:


----------



## Joshua-Sensei (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you I love it !


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious am i allowed to request multiple banners at once, like for fan clubs?


----------



## Saurus (Apr 25, 2007)

*Request:
*
*Sig + Ava(150x150)*
Stock

Text: Saurus
Other than that feel free to do whatever u want else, even add text that you feel is right


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 25, 2007)

*Sig and Ava Request!*

Stock: 
Sig Size: Around 250x420. Can be smaller but no bigger!
Ava Size: within Naruto forum limit as a Senior Member!
Text on Both: H_N_R (Preferably in a corner.)
Style: SURPRISE ME!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2007)

Mangekyō said:


> Just curious am i allowed to request multiple banners at once, like for fan clubs?


No, you can't. You're only allowed to make ONE request at a time, either only a sig, only an ava, or sig+ava. The choice will be from the maker if he/she will make you multiple versions of your request.

Making *Karma* and *Hitomi_No_Ryu*'s request. Oh, and Snowy, do you mind if I make Saurus' request? o.O Other than that, you can make all the requests I didn't mention


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Shiro, I was wondering if I could help out aswell, I have more free time now ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Hey Shiro, I was wondering if I could help out aswell, I have more free time now ^^


But you already work on another shop D:
We would love to have more staff working like mad
but you, like, own another shop. So.. I'd have to turn it down.

Unless you get out your shop.. then.. o__O


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 25, 2007)

Im having it closed.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Im having it closed.


Hmmm.. alright then. But before you start making the requests, PM Snowy about it, eh? Split the requests to both of you (but not the requests that I mentioned above) xD


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 25, 2007)

well... that leave *Razorblade Romance and Kazuko* which one do you want to make Kyoka Suigetsu?! BTW welcome to the shop


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 25, 2007)

Ill do razors
*hops off all gay like*

Razor


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 26, 2007)

Can someone help me make an ava out of Ichigo top left corner?
150x150

Stock:


Thanks !!


----------



## Notaku (Apr 26, 2007)

Sig and ava request:

*Signature:*
size:400x150 or 400x100 which ever works best
stock:surmounted
Text:YUI , Can't buy my love and Notaku some where small
effect: yellow-ish glowing

*Avatar:*
size: 150x150
stock:surmounted
Text: YUI 
effect: same as the sig

thanks in advance


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 26, 2007)

Notaku said:


> Sig and ava request:
> 
> *Signature:*
> size:400x150 or 400x100 which ever works best
> ...



Ill do it :3


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 26, 2007)

Sig+Ava Request

Signature:
Size: Same as current
Stock: 
Text: Either Rave Master, or just Rave
Details and Color: make sure they're all in the sig, and you can chose the color that looks best to you

Ava:
Size: 150x150
Stock: Same as above
Text: The Rave Master, or just Rave Master
Details: Focus on Haru, and you can chose whatever color looks best

Whoever sees it first can do it.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 26, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> Can someone help me make an ava out of Ichigo top left corner?
> 150x150
> 
> Stock:
> ...


Here:



btw, only senior members are allowed to have 150x150 pix avatars, so just in case here's another version that's 125x125 pix:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks! It looks frikin awesome!!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 27, 2007)

Notaru


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2007)

^ turn off your sig.

*Karma-*


next:
*Saurus
Hitomi_No_Ryu
Mangekyō*

I'll do these in no time


----------



## Tuan (Apr 27, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> ^ turn off your sig.
> 
> *Karma-*



thanx.............................+rep


----------



## The Av3nger (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a request for Shirozaki.




I found this on a different forum, it's someone's previous sig and i got premission to use it (BTW i haven't seen him on this forum yet).
Anyway, i want all of the text to be gone. The only text i want on this sig is my name: The Av3nger 

I would also be cool if you could put Shippuuden Sasuke (with his Sahringan) next to Itachi. Anyway, i hope you can make a cool sig for me. I'l give you a bunch of Credits an rep offcourse. 

PS: the size is fine like this (400X150).


----------



## chauronity (Apr 27, 2007)

I did that ichigo avatar too btw, just forgot to post it ^^' 





The Av3nger said:


> I found this on a different forum, it's someone's previous sig and i got premission to use it (BTW i haven't seen him on this forum yet).
> Anyway, i want all of the text to be gone. The only text i want on this sig is my name: The Av3nger



Cant be done, sorry. Even if you had solid permission to use it (which i'd like to see btw), we just dont touch someone elses tags, like that. 

Request a completely new sig using the same image innit, or drop it.


----------



## Saurus (Apr 27, 2007)

euh euh .. what about my request .. i see people that have requested after me  and get theres done before me ....


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I may be moving soon so if im not on for a day or two, thats why, but my step father is pretty good with computers so it may not take that long ^^


----------



## Notaku (Apr 27, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Notaru



awesome job *reps*
But 2 things. The name is wrong and what is that red square next to her right eye.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 27, 2007)

*chauronity:* wow!! your avi blows mine big time!! Try PMing DUCKS.4.CUP to take a second look at the shop... maybe he/she will take yours instead!     



Kazuko said:


> Avatar : 120x120
> Sig : 600 x 120
> Stock (Any of them but i'd prefer if the sig could have more then 1 image blended in) :
> Oooo, what if this happened instead in the manga arc about recruiting Tsunade?
> ...


600 x 120 is too wide you know, plus it's larger than the width limit for a sig in Naruto forums. So here's what I made for you:







*Saurus:* didn't Shirozaki say that she'll do your request two times already!! Have some patience! and turn off your sig.


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh i always request them 600x120 noone ever made them that size but noone ever said it was off the limits so i kept on eheh. I sometimes wear some sets on portuguese forums so i always say those standard sizes.

Thanks its awesome, plus 3 avatar? Oh goodie goodie 

edit. soz about the sig, over excitement clouded my judgement.


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 27, 2007)

hey can i get a Yondaime Hokage banner w/ the text JaMeZiZbAcK ? try to make the image have art that looks like Kishi's, and can the main color be green? thanks in advance!


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 27, 2007)

oops... almost 100 posts....sorry...


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 27, 2007)

Notaku said:


> awesome job *reps*
> But 2 things. The name is wrong and what is that red square next to her right eye.



It will be fixed.


----------



## Misa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Avy*

Size: 150x137
Text: Risa 
and a textless version too  please :3

edit-  sorry i forgot about the sig thing


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 28, 2007)

chauronity said:


> Cant be done, sorry. Even if you had solid permission to use it (which i'd like to see btw), we just dont touch someone elses tags, like that.
> 
> Request a completely new sig using the same image innit, or drop it.


Listen to this man.



Saurus said:


> euh euh .. what about my request .. i see people that have requested after me  and get theres done before me ....


Just wait, ok? I'm making yours. And if you're unpatient enough, you might as well drop the request and leave. That would be less baggage for us.



Kazuko said:


> Oh i always request them 600x120 noone ever made them that size but noone ever said it was off the limits so i kept on eheh. I sometimes wear some sets on portuguese forums so i always say those standard sizes.
> 
> Thanks its awesome, plus 3 avatar? Oh goodie goodie





mew42003 said:


> oops... almost 100 posts....sorry...


*DON'T DOUBLE POST AND TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE. ALSO, PLEASE PROVIDE A STOCK THAT WE COULD WORK ON AND YOU NEED 100 POSTS BEFORE REQUESTING IN THIS SHOP. OTHERWISE, GO TO ANOTHER THREAD AND REQUEST THERE.*



Misa said:


> *Avy*
> 
> Size: 150x137
> Text: Risa
> and a textless version too  please :3


*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES, PLEASE.*


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 28, 2007)

Misa said:


> *Avy*
> 
> Size: 150x137
> Text: Risa
> ...



Ill do it :3


----------



## chauronity (Apr 28, 2007)

*Misa:* 



I'll let kyoka do the sig for you ^^


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2007)

I would like to apologize for requesting again so soon, I know that more than a week has passed but I still feel kinda bad about it. It's just that the recent manga appearance by Itachi along with the awesome colorings by Amaretti (have his permission if you were wondering) and the return of chauronity/Shirozaki creating beautiful things made me do it. XD


*Spoiler*: _The request_ 



Signature/Avatar request for Shirozaki or chauronity.

Sizes: 150x150 for the avatar and whatever fits for the signatures.

Text: Read ''Details''. ^^

Stocks: 
Link removed
Link removed

Details: Alright, here are the details. About the stocks, I had three different alternatives that I was thinking about (of course, you can create something else if you want to). Either an Itachi theme, a battle between the Uchihas Sasuke and Uchiha theme or a battle between Sasuke/Suigetsu and Itachi. 

About the text, if you choose the Itachi idea for example, ''Uchiha Itachi'' might fit the best, or if you chose Itachi vs Sasuke for example, ''Uchiha geniuses'' or something like that might be best.

If I gave you too many details, just do your thing. 

Will credit and rep.


----------



## Notaku (Apr 28, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> It will be fixed.



thanks


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 28, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> *Sig and Ava Request!*
> 
> Stock:
> Sig Size: Around 250x420. Can be smaller but no bigger!
> ...



Shirozaki! When are you gonna finish my request?! You said you would do it!

I hope you didn't forget about me~!


----------



## Misa (Apr 28, 2007)

chauronity said:


> *Misa:*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let kyoka do the sig for you ^^



Thank you 

I didnt ask for a sig dont worry about it ;3


----------



## Bleach (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avatar ^_^

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]

Thanks and ill be sure to cred and rep person who makes it ^_^

Ya rly i wnt that subtext xP sum peeps 2 proper in sig text and ima be improper xD


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2007)

Heeeeey, a request for Shiro (or if someone else wants to pick it up, feel free).

Stock:



Details:

Sig -
Size: Whatever will work using the full image.
Colors: Purple/Violet, Blue - With a transparent background
Text: "Dying pointlessly is too ugly" and somewhere include the name "Yumichika"

Avatar -
Size: 150x150
Colors: Same
Text: If you can fit all the text without things being jumbled, go for it, but it's not necessary. XD Just "Yumichika" will be fine.

Basically, want a style similar to the one Shiro did for Linali. XD The whole image with a transparent background, minus a nifty little design. :3 The font and actual design is up to your discretion. Have fun with it. XD

Many thanks, and naturally, rep for the ava and sig each, and credit to the artist. :3


----------



## Fai (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello <333.
I have a request for Shiro or chauronity (if possible) 


*Sig*
Stock: 
Size: None specific.
Text: Jaded
Subtext: Ulquiorra

*Avy*
Size: 125x125
Text: Jaded

Thanks very much in advance  !!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 28, 2007)

Notaku


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all  
I have a request for Everybody who has got the time to do it 

Stock: 


*Sig*

Size: 400*150 (hope this is right  )
Text: I dont know the name  im sure ull find a good one 
Subtext: There isnt eternal power, nowhere. 

*Avy*
Size: 125x125 + 150*150 please (ill be away for some time afterwards ill make sure to get senior membership  )
Subtext: It would be nice if "SaYo" could appear anywhere on the ava.


It would be awesome if you could give a color to the sig/ava in a way you like. (no coloring just like my current ava ^.^)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Chopper (Apr 28, 2007)

Request for *Shirozaki, Chauronity, Kyoka Suigetsu*. No idea who else works here. >_> Just looked at the last page. 

Stock: , Deviantart version,
wallpapered form,
OR
wallpapered form

Text: .PhoeniX, Maria Ozawa

Size: 300 - 400 x 110 - 150


----------



## Notaku (Apr 28, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Notaku



thanks


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 28, 2007)

Chopper and Sayo; Ill do it :3
I have alot of time to spare.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 28, 2007)

Can you make it sorta like the one for Notaku?


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 28, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Chopper and Sayo; Ill do it :3
> I have alot of time to spare.



Danke dir vielmals! =D

Wenn was im Subtext von der Signatur falsch ist (Grammatikalisch), sag mir bescheid^^. Mein Englisch kann furchtbar sein


----------



## pancake (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi I'd like to request 

*Stock:*

*Avatar*
Size: 125x125
Text: Mad DeiDei
Color: Surprise me, I'd like a color that would match. 

*Siggy*
Size: 350 x 153
Text: You're making me angry
Color: Same as av 

And, could it be possible like on the edges kinda like umm, Kyoka Suigetsu's signature? Like not sharp edges o.O Sorry, idk how to explain it.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 29, 2007)

SaYo





You need to wait 4 more months for seniorship ;D


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2007)

Shiro...

I'm waiting..


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 29, 2007)

Chopper





Hope its what you wanted ^_^


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2007)

*HNR* - yeah, uploading it now >_>

*Del* - sorry for the wait, hun 





Ah, still working on the ava <_<
Now, give me my yaoi and rank


----------



## Chopper (Apr 29, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Chopper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't the size I wanted it to be but nice.  I will take it. 

Rep


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2007)

Shiro~

Thanks! 

Can't wait to see how the avatar turns out.

-rapes-.. I mean reps. <.<


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry for the wait ^^';;
*Saurus -*








*Mangekyo-*


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Shirozaki, Credit and Reps


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2007)

^ no prob, yo. Always at your service xP

*HNR -*
I needed to make the size a bit bigger. Otherwise, it wouldn't look good. Feel free to tell me if you want anything changed via PM.






*Aman -*
I'll let chauron do the sig >_>



I made 2 different themes, as you can see. I couldn't fit 3 people in the ava with out making it looking all shit and not messing up wit the colors x_x


----------



## Saurus (Apr 30, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Sorry for the wait ^^';;
> *Saurus -*



Euh ..... ... i dont see Saurus anywhere ....euh .....*thinks whether to use or not* ...its really faded ..hmmmmm .........


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Aman -*
> I'll let chauron do the sig >_>
> 
> 
> ...


Omg. 

Thanks, reps!  I'll use it as my avatar once the signature is done.

EDIT: Need to spread... I'll rep you later.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Saurus said:


> Euh ..... ... i dont see Saurus anywhere ....euh .....*thinks whether to use or not* ...its really faded ..hmmmmm .........


First of all, TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.

Second, yes, it's my mistake. I forgot to put your name. And I believe that you said that the maker could do anything that they want to. 





> Other than that feel free to do whatever u want else, even add text that you feel is right


But eh.. I'll give you permission to request again. ONLY ONCE. Please keep in mind that you should state what you want the sig/ava to look like in your request. Because if you dont - chances are that you won't like the outcome once it's done.

@ Aman - no prob, yo ^^


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

Saurus said:


> Euh ..... ... i dont see Saurus anywhere ....euh .....*thinks whether to use or not* ...its really faded ..hmmmmm .........



Its common courtesy to show appreciation for the hard work Shiro put in it, or anyone else who does something for you, perhaps you didn't know that.


----------



## Saurus (Apr 30, 2007)

ok ok calm down .. i didnt like the sig because it was too faded-creamy colour ..... with no saurus .... u had freedom  yes ... but unfortunatly when i give freedom i hope what u like to do and what i want will coincide .. .yet it didnt in this case 

its common sense to realise that not all sigs u make will automaticaly make all requesters grovel at ur feet in praise ... i didnt like it ... u can either try again if u relish the challenge of making another ... u can give it to another maker to try ... or u can leave it ..... ... this workshop seemed very professional with very high quality sigs produced ... yet i seem to have myself dissapointed with an entirely well done sig ... i just dont like the colour/style  ... 

and kyoka,, perhaps u can shut the fuck up and not try to patronise me or act all condescending. ... . .. 
sorry if u somehow beleived that i didnt appreciate ur work .. i did .. i liked ur effort ... i just didnt like the sig and ava produced

if u would like .. (any of u sig makers) .. to try again .. .i would very much appreciate that:

once again:: 
Saurus in both ava and sig
apart from that freedom ... (hopefully i will like it) ... u can add anything u want .. .. (By the way ... i think that was fanart for a *Young Yondaime* .. not naruto ... but u can , as txt, include: _Yondaime_) ...  .. no creamfaded colour when it comes to manipulating the stock .. ....

thanks again


----------



## Razza (Apr 30, 2007)

Signature/Avatar request for Shirozaki (Hey Shiro   )
Sig
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sizeon't care. Whatever you feel is best

Text: ...And Light

Stocks:


Details: The color should be a faded green similar to the color of his Fur though slightly darker perhaps. Other than that do what you see fit




Avvy
*Spoiler*: __ 




Size: 150x150

Stock: 

Text: Of Shadow...

Details. The color should be darker than the sig. I would prefer simple shades of black though if you feel like adding a color you can. I should probably just do it myself for the stock but try and use just the shoulders and up. You can cut off the top of the horns on her helmet.





Thanks a lot Shiro.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2007)

Can someone clean up this here picture and render it so it does that nifty thing against the background?



Much appreciated.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can someone clean up this here picture and render it so it does that nifty thing against the background?
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated.



Sure  
....


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Saurus said:


> ok ok calm down .. i didnt like the sig because it was too faded-creamy colour ..... with no saurus .... u had freedom  yes ... but unfortunatly when i give freedom i hope what u like to do and what i want will coincide .. .yet it didnt in this case


Then you should've stated what you wanted.



> its common sense to realise that not all sigs u make will automaticaly make all requesters grovel at ur feet in praise ...


Of course we know that.



> i didnt like it ... u can either try again if u relish the challenge of making another ... u can give it to another maker to try ... or u can leave it ..... ... this workshop seemed very professional with very high quality sigs produced ... yet i seem to have myself dissapointed with an entirely well done sig ... i just dont like the colour/style  ...


Hey, no one forced you to request here, you know.
And only chauron/Mikko is proffessional here. He's good. Damn good. And how about the others? We're all just behind him.



> and kyoka,, perhaps u can shut the fuck up and not try to patronise me or act all condescending. ... . ..
> sorry if u somehow beleived that i didnt appreciate ur work .. i did .. i liked ur effort ... i just didnt like the sig and ava produced


Same meaning, different words used.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Sure
> ....


 

Thanks.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 30, 2007)

Here hun 


Haha, I cant shut up, i'm typing ;D


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 30, 2007)

Shiro i know i didnt request but can i ask Aman if i can use one of the avis that u made for him if he isnt usin both?  If not i have a request

Can u make this an avi 125x125 I want it to look like ur avi right now


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Here hun
> 
> 
> Haha, I cant shut up, i'm typing ;D


 
OMFGWHOA, thank you.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to make a request for shirozaki 
(sorry I havent reped u for my last one it still wont let me rep u)

ava + sig set

stock - 
ava
size/ 150-150
background - whatever fits it best
text - none

sig
size - normal
background - same as avater
text - basye


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 30, 2007)

*@Shirozaki*

*Siggy*

*Stock*: Dearly Beloved
*Text*: Mitsukai
*Scheme*: I guess you can put some some nifty effects to it...though you dont need to I guess. Whatever fits best.

I also want to render it or something like that to make it like transparent I guess?? XD Because I just wanted to keep the image the same just with a little bit of effects on it and the text. I like the bordering of the image already, I just want the link in the bottom removed if possible.

That was probably confusing wasn't it 

*Avvy*

*Stock*: Same as siggy
*Text*: Tomochii-Chan
*Scheme*: Whatever fits best 

ARIGATO NE!! ^__^


----------



## Saurus (May 1, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Then you should've stated what you wanted.
> 
> 
> Of course we know that.
> ...



does this mean u guys gonna try out and do another sig or................
by the way .. i never said that i was forced to request here .. .i know how to sig make .. .but i tried sig making using that stock .. and i couldnt get any ideas and i didnty know what to do ...  ............ same meanign different words used ...  isnt that the basis of the english language..


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Shiro i know i didnt request but can i ask Aman if i can use one of the avis that u made for him if he isnt usin both?  If not i have a request


Sorry, but I want them both. They look too awesome for me to give them away. XD


----------



## Snake Sasuke (May 1, 2007)

Thank you very much .. 

I want to let you on the signing of any sasuke picture favorite part II, written by the highest .. I would be grateful to you I am waiting design


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2007)

*Saurus:* here yo go, I took a shot at it..






*Snake Sasuke:* I remember making that "let me hold you" avatar you have in your sig for Darkhope!! Do you have permission from her to use it?!!


----------



## Haruko (May 1, 2007)

Sorry but SP you have got so good


----------



## Demon Lord (May 1, 2007)

Thats so badass SP


----------



## Snake Sasuke (May 2, 2007)

> Thank you very much ..
> 
> I want to let you on the signing of any sasuke picture favorite part II, written by the highest .. I would be grateful to you I am waiting design



Please  >> I waited


----------



## Aman (May 2, 2007)

Snake Sasuke said:


> Please  >> I waited


You need 100 posts to request anything in here.


----------



## Snake Sasuke (May 2, 2007)

> You need 100 posts to request anything in here.



..
Ok Thank yOU


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2007)

*REQUEST FOR CHAURONITY*
the almighty one :amazed

*Spoiler*: _._ 



*Avatar and Sig*
but if you don't want to make the sig, the ava would be nice.

*Stock:* 
*Sizes:*
ava- 150 x 150
sig- your choice ^^
*Text:* 
sig- Vocals, Uchiha Sasuke (no need for the , though)
ava- SHI
*Other:* In chauron we trust 





*@ Snake Sasuke*
Delete your posts. You need 100 POSTS TO REQUEST. Also, TURN OFF YOUR SIG.


----------



## Bad Milk (May 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sig request_ 




*What do you request?* Signature & Avitar 
Avy- 150 x 150
Siggy- Any

*Text:* Simply... Legnedary, In any size, font, or color. (whatever floats your boat. 
*Effects and other:* Any


----------



## Demon Lord (May 2, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sasuke Snake: Read the rules


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 2, 2007)

Just a question, does Shirozaki make siggys and avvys??  Just to make sure >.<;


----------



## Bad Milk (May 2, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Sasuke Snake: Read the rules



That is pure win! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2007)

*Kiba: *









*Tomochi-chan,* yes, I'm still making sigs and avas. Don't worry, I'll make yours. It's just that I'm a bit busy, ne.


----------



## S.o.L (May 2, 2007)

avy + sig request

Avatar


Size: 125x125
No Text
Other: Just do with it what you will. All I wish is that it is kept in black & white.


Signature


Size: 378x135
No Text
Other: If you you change the avatar could you please make the signature have the same changes.

thanks in advance


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 3, 2007)

Deleting Request From Other Thread and Posting Here 

Simple Request Please for *Avatar and Signature*

*Image* - 

*Style Signature:*- Please just crop this picture, like cut it out so it will blend in the back ground of the signature.If you want to put some design or what ever, you can add your flare to it 

AVy Size - Senior Member which I beleive is 150X150
Avy Style - You can just do what ever for this as long as it matches the theme for the signature.

Much Thanks!

Edit: Shiro's Avy and Sig two post above mine is awsome..Something in that fashion would look really nice


----------



## Kazuko (May 3, 2007)

Request for anyone who wants ^^

Avatar : 120x120
Sig : 450x120 (or the likes)
Stock : Naruto Reportage Part 3
Naruto Reportage Part 3
Naruto Reportage Part 3
Text : Goofy sexyness


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2007)

I know im not supposed to post this  but if i don't then it might force me to repost my request  . Just wanted to ask if anyone is doing mine :/.


----------



## Yosha (May 3, 2007)

I would like a transparent sig either by shirozaki or chauron. If you would like to add text then that as if fine but it is up to you.

*Transparent Sig*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Your choice
*Text:* "Grindhouse" or whatever you think fits.

The rest is up to you.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 3, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> *Kiba: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that's sooo cool!! And it's oki that your busy  You have a LOT of requests and I can understand why! You make awesomness siggys and avvys!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 3, 2007)

^ lol, thanks XD

*Kusanagi:*


----------



## Fai (May 3, 2007)

That is so AWESOME   .
Thanks so much, Shi-chan <33333.
It's perfect !


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 4, 2007)

Sig-
stock: 
text: fading fast

everything else you decide


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

@Urahara


I decided to start helping ^^
If people remember my work~


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

YOSHI!! ZOMGLOLZ!  

Could you do my request? Chauron isn't around. 


Shirozaki said:


> *REQUEST FOR CHAURONITY*
> the almighty one :amazed
> 
> *Spoiler*: _._
> ...



Please?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Shichi said:


> YOSHI!! ZOMGLOLZ!
> 
> Could you do my request? Chauron isn't around.
> 
> ...



  I'm glad you remember me~
I was actually gonna do it anyway, regardless of his presence


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'm glad you remember me~
> I was actually gonna do it anyway, regardless of his presence


But do -you- remember -me- ? 
THANK YOUUU~


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

Sig and Avatar request for *Shichi*

Stock: Original Pic

Avatar size: 125x125, 150x150
Sig size: You choose

Avatar Text: None
Sig Text: Kakashi, my username (Dub Fresh)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

@ Shiro~^^




experimental one:


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

YAY YAY YAY~! 

But could you use the colors blue?  If not, I'll take this to my grave


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Shichi said:


> YAY YAY YAY~!
> 
> But could you use the colors blue?  If not, I'll take this to my grave



Take it to your grave and sleep with the spiders!!!!!!

I think I remember you..I think I made you a Air Blade sig once...


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2007)

FINE! 

No, you didn't.
I'm the one Chauron took to take over his shop. 

I forgive you and your amazingness, though 

Thanks for the set!


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 5, 2007)

Text:Youth flowing from all directions (My name, also)
Sizeefault
Color:Green
Stock: Link removed

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suzie (May 5, 2007)

*Request For Yoshitsune:*

Sig:

Size: 400x100 or 400x150 (Whichever works/looks better)
Text: KiraxAthrun, A Breathless Love
Image: Link removed
Other: Add what you want


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Urahara
> 
> 
> I decided to start helping ^^
> If people remember my work~




  Its so beautiful rep and cred.


----------



## Ilex (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitstune Please.

*Signature
*
*Pics: *baby shikaIno
            Not the hand, just the body please.
*Colours:* Red, Crimson
*Size:* 300x100
*Text:* God of the New World
*Other:* 

Thank-you ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

@Sai


----------



## Chopper (May 5, 2007)

Avatar & Signature Request for Yoshitsune or Shichi

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 





OROROROROROROROR




Text: .PhoeniX (First stock: D. Gray-man Second: Maria Ozawa)

Size: 300 to 400 x 100 to 130


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Suzie (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Sai



OMG IT'S BEAUTIFUL! Thank You!


----------



## Aman (May 5, 2007)

Hey Yoshitsune, could you do my signature request since Shiro left it to chauron who isn't around?  If you want to, just pick one of the themes.


*Spoiler*: _The original request_ 





> Signature/Avatar request for Shirozaki or chauronity.
> 
> Sizes: 150x150 for the avatar and whatever fits for the signatures.
> 
> ...






You're doing a great job so far.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 5, 2007)

Yay! Yoshi's back :3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

Yoshi, don't make me look too n00bish with your works .___.

_::cracks knuckles::_

Time to get caught up with the requests! 


EDIT.
Aman, turn off your sig :<


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

@Onrik


----------



## Beau Logan (May 6, 2007)

*Signature Request*


Nothing special, just a tricked out "GLOMP ♥!" across the image without obscuring the action too much. And if you could put  image in there off to the side (maybe smaller), that would be awesome.


----------



## Razza (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot shichi. Is anyone working on the Avvy I requested?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Ok so for now, I'll be doing Chopper's and Aman's requests 

Keep em coming~


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _My request from the last page_ 





Death Sonjo said:


> Text:Youth flowing from all directions (My name, also)
> Sizeefault
> Color:Green
> Stock: Fake story is fake and massive fail
> ...







Just in case you missed it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

@Aman




BTW, *Chopper*, what character do you want me to focus on in that D.Grayman stock? Is it ok to leave out the guy on the far right?

BTW, *Sonjo*, that link is not to a picture. Fix it.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

@Onrik- I don't think so =/
PM me about it.

@Death Sonjo- NO NEED TO REPOST.


The_Lost_NINJA said:


> hey can u make me a sig and ava i want the backround to be like a emerald green or something close to it for the text just put my namein white.


You need 100 posts to request. DELETE POST.


@Yoshi- Hey, could you do the other requests as well?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

@Rio


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

@Shi
To make things less hectic, I'll start doing the ones from now on, but not the older ones that requested you to do them (if it's alright)


----------



## AnimeGirl_123 (May 6, 2007)

Sig and ava request for Shichi ^^ 

Stock

avy: 
Size: 125x125
Color: Anything
Font: Anything
Text: Dreaming

Siggy:
Size: 388x125
Color: Anything
Font: Anything
Text: Fly away with me ; AnimeGirl_123

Thanks ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Shi
> To make things less hectic, I'll start doing the ones from now on, but not the older ones that requested you to do them (if it's alright)


That would be cool, Yosh.

I'm floded with requests 
And the new requests all want you 


@Tomochii-chan- sorry for the delay ^^;


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> BTW, *Sonjo*, that link is not to a picture. Fix it.




URL fixed. See previous post.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

@S.o.L


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

Shichi can i get my sasuke ava done?  Or can i use ur sasuke ava with the curse seal and says uchiha? cause its the same stock


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Shichi can i get my sasuke ava done?  Or can i use ur sasuke ava with the curse seal and says uchiha? cause its the same stock


First of all, TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.



*CREDIT.*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 6, 2007)

Shichi said:


> That would be cool, Yosh.
> 
> I'm floded with requests
> And the new requests all want you
> ...



I LOVE YOU SOOOOO MUCH!   REP!!


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

Shichi said:


> First of all, TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE.
> 
> 
> 
> *CREDIT.*



Arigato for the ava


----------



## S.o.L (May 7, 2007)

Shichi said:


> @S.o.L



these look fantasic


----------



## Usagi (May 7, 2007)

A request for Shiro (or if someone else wants to take it, they can).

Stock:



Details:

Sig -
Size: Whatever will work using the full image.
Colors: orange, pink, yellow - With a transparent background
Text: "Hitoshirenu Koibito" preferably in hiragana or kanji, if possible. Otherwise "Secret Sweethearts" in cursive. "Usagi" in cursive, small and not too noticable.

Avatar -
Size: 125x125
Colors: Same
Text: Either "Usagi" in pink cursive, or a pink heart in the corner.

Basically, want a style similar to the one Shiro did for Linali or Yumichika. XD The whole image with a transparent background, plus a little design. The font and actual design is up to you. xD

Thank you~


----------



## Shirozaki (May 7, 2007)

@Unrequited Silence




Re-host the sig. 


@Jay


Re-host.


----------



## Aman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot Yoshi, credit and rep.


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

I have an Avatar and Sig request.

Can you render this?

Stock: 

Avatar
Size: 125x125

Sig
Type: Rendered
Size: The highest it can go
Text: Can you have it say Kuchiki Rukia while still being rendered? If not then it's fine.
Other: You can decide if you want to put any effects on it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 7, 2007)

Shichi said:


> @Unrequited Silence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you these look awsome!


----------



## Sakura-tian (May 7, 2007)

*Signature*:
_size_: 500x150 or 400x150
_stock_: 
_text_: I have caught you and Saku some where small.

*Avatar*:
_size_: 150x150
_stock_: 
_text_: Flowergirl (textless ver. too please *.*)


----------



## Yosha (May 7, 2007)

Shichi said:


> @Jay
> 
> 
> Re-host.



that is fucking sex.


----------



## Chopper (May 7, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Aman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sure. And can you not use too many C4D and make the C4D blend with the stock, that'd be awesome. ^^ Sorry for talking too much.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 7, 2007)

*Avy* request for anyone ^^

stock: 
size : 150 x 150
text: None
other: Keep it smexy :3

Will rep + cred, thnx in advance


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 7, 2007)

Hello all I need a sig and I would like Shirozaki to make please

Stock: 

Text: Sango the Demon Exterminator

Size:  any that you want

Colors: a dark kind of pink and black


----------



## Bleach (May 7, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avatar ^_^

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]

Thanks and ill be sure to cred and rep person who makes it ^_^

Ya rly i wnt that subtext xP sum peeps 2 proper in sig text and ima be improper xD


----------



## Mangekyō (May 7, 2007)

@Gatsu-kun
@ Urahara
I know I'm not the boss, but you guys should turn your sigs off...


----------



## Misa (May 8, 2007)

Works here nao~



Kazuko said:


> Request for anyone who wants ^^
> 
> Avatar : 120x120
> Sig : 450x120 (or the likes)
> ...


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2007)

Mangekyō said:


> @Gatsu-kun
> @ Urahara
> I know I'm not the boss, but you guys should turn your sigs off...



Gah! Thanks for reminding me before Shiro saw xP


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, I like your work a lot ^^
so I request  o.o



avatar: 120 x 120
sig: Default please.
stock: 

others: If you could, base them both in the green color, also...could you make the avy Lee's eye?...

text: in the sig: lotus always bloom twice.

no text in the avy, if you mind.


thanx a lot ^^


----------



## Haruko (May 8, 2007)

Not really relevant but do you want to do a collab some time Shichi?


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Sorry but SP you have got so good





Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Thats so badass SP


Lol thanks you two n__n but believe it or not he didn't like mine either 
[rant] some people are very hard to please I guess!! And I know that I should've left it alone when he refused to use the set Shiro made for him to teach him a lesson but I really liked the stock he had and wanted to try this new style! [/ranting ends here]



Usagi said:


> A request for Shiro (or if someone else wants to take it, they can).
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


here:





re-host it plz if you use it!


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I have an Avatar and Sig request.
> 
> Can you render this?
> 
> ...






re-host it plz if you use it


----------



## Homura (May 8, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> re-host it plz if you use it



Thanks a bunch! These look great!


----------



## Misa (May 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Kazuko  View Post
> Request for anyone who wants ^^
> 
> Avatar : 120x120
> ...



It seems he/she wanted a matching sig and avy and i cant do sigs >.>

Will someone else take it please.



> Death Sonjo said:
> 
> 
> > Text:Youth flowing from all directions (My name, also)
> ...



Also this doesn't say if its a sig or avy.~


----------



## Peak (May 8, 2007)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150X150
Text: Cigarettes.
Other: Put a bit more color in it.


----------



## vervex (May 8, 2007)

Done buddy, done.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2007)

Thank you, vervex!


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2007)

Peak said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150X150
> Text: Cigarettes.
> Other: Put a bit more color in it.


here you go:


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 9, 2007)

Misa said:


> It seems he/she wanted a matching sig and avy and i cant do sigs >.>
> 
> Will someone else take it please.
> 
> ...




Mine's a signature request.

Now, can someone *please* fufill my request?


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2007)

*Death Sonjo:* Your link doesn't lead to a specific pic!! It only goes to photobucket's main page! Maybe that's why no one made you a sig until now!


----------



## Lazlow (May 9, 2007)

*Request for Shichi*

*Avatar*
*Size:* 150x150


*Signature*

The right panel
*Size:*Nothing that goes out of the size limits
*Oher:*For the sig, just remove the background

Thanks


----------



## Tuan (May 9, 2007)

for Shichi!


*Spoiler*: __ 








*2 avy request for Shichi*

both 150x150

stocks: *pick any 2*











thanx in advance =]


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2007)

Signature and Avatar of this pic, please:




Size: 400x150(LxH) for Signature
        150x150 for Avatar

Text: In Brighest Day, In Blackest Night

Other: Try to keep as much focus on Hal Jordan as you can.  A green background color of any style would be nice, but not necessary.


----------



## Misa (May 9, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Avy* request for anyone ^^
> 
> stock:
> size : 150 x 150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








 i really didn't know what to do with it, especially not make it girly.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 9, 2007)

Misa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the thought that counts 

Thnx for making the avy =P 

*reps you now and creds later when used


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2007)

@AnimeGirl_123 - take it or leave


----------



## chauronity (May 10, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> *Spoiler*: _My request from the last page_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i did it - or something. 
Didnt use the same pic cos the link was broken, but i hope it wont matter (much atleast). 

And if you dont like it, it'd be great if you commented it via PM's and criticized how i should improve it and whatnots ^^ (helps me in getting better at this) 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Avatar? 



Sigs (with different verses)









(the base image might be a little lq since i couldnt find any good gai or lee art from anywhere D: )


----------



## Kaminari (May 10, 2007)

*Avy & Sig *request for anybody who is willing.

Size: 
Avy 125*125    
Sig *_Pick a size you think would fit nicely
_Colors: Purple and white, something along those lines
Text: 
Avy: _Kaminari      _
Sig: _Kaminari_ , also put the word _Shiden_ in the sig, but not right next to Kaminari. They are two different words so don't but them in a sentence.

rep & credit as usual when it's done

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 10, 2007)

Please, don't think I'm rushing you or something, only want to remind you my request ^^u!


----------



## milkshakes (May 10, 2007)

eh since nobody to sonjo's request since the pic didnt work i have it
i hope this is it


Ps

Ok i want a sig with both panels.  
Eh the rest i beleive in u to determine


----------



## Bleach (May 10, 2007)

I know you guys are like really busy with requests but i just wanna make sure u guys don't forget me T_T.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 10, 2007)

Ciggarettes and kanimari, ill do yours, but tomorrow since Im about to go to bed >;D


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Signature and Avatar of this pic, please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here:


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2007)

Totally awesome.  Reps for you


----------



## PlayStation (May 11, 2007)

avatar request...plzz... 



size:doesn't matters
colors:just make it look cool...
text:rex69_96


----------



## Misa (May 11, 2007)

rex69_96 said:


> avatar request...plzz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry,a minimum of 100 posts needed.


----------



## PlayStation (May 11, 2007)

Misa said:


> Sorry,a minimum of 100 posts needed.



owh...sorry


----------



## Louchan (May 11, 2007)

Avatar and signature request for anyone.
_(But preferably Snow Princess...)_




*Spoiler*: _Signature Stock_ 



Fused together.






*Size:* For the avatar, 125x125. For the signature, anything fitting. Not too large nor too small.

*Text:* The words _Louchan_ must be somewhere in both the avatar and signature. Since it's a summer set I would like some nice and cursive font. In the top right corner (or anywhere, really) of the signature banner I would like to have 夏休み written in a large font, with the words _Summer Holidays_ written in a smaller font underneath it, like a kind of translation. If it's not possible to have Japanese text in the banner then just use a larger _Summer Holidays_.

*Other:* Like I said, it's a summer set so give it a bit of summer and beach feeling in it. Most importantly though, make sure that the bits of credit text in the signature stock screenshots are *NOT* visable in the banner. Other than that, go wild but make sure that you can actually see what the stock is supposed to show.

Thank you. <3


----------



## AnimeGirl_123 (May 11, 2007)

Shichi said:


> @AnimeGirl_123 - take it or leave



Cute! ^^ Thanks! *reps*


----------



## Demon Lord (May 11, 2007)

Kaminari


----------



## Kaminari (May 12, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Kaminari


Wow, those are awesome!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 12, 2007)

*ATTENTION:
I will not be doing requests. Please don't direct requests to me until further notice. Requests that were directed to me, and yet not fulfilled, please PM either one of the GFXers and tell them to do your request. 

Thank you and sorry for the inconvinience.*


----------



## Demon Lord (May 12, 2007)

Why so Shiro?


----------



## Saurus (May 12, 2007)

just want to say thx again for helping me out with my request .. sorry if i was picky before


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 12, 2007)

Hey, what's up? If anybody would take it up.

Size- 400/141
Text- 'Beware the Hollows'
Pic- 
Colors- Black, red, something that fits hollows, creepy looking.
I DO NOT WANT THE WRITING(IN THE BACKGROUND) TO BE THE SIG

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Avatar and signature request for anyone.
> _(But preferably Snow Princess...)_
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to god that you're a girl!

<---- *is too lazy to change the colors*





Re-host it plz!


----------



## Louchan (May 13, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> I hope to god that you're a girl!
> 
> <---- *is too lazy to change the colors*
> 
> ...



Beautiful, I love it. <3
Don't worry, I'm 100% female so I'll be able to survive high amounts of pink without feeling slightly homosexual.
Thanks a lot, I'm sending reps right away.


----------



## Slips (May 13, 2007)

Hello

requesting a sig/avvy set

*Stock*



*Size*

What ever the standard is these days I always forget 

*Style*

Nothing too bright is always a preference  with my nick shot on somewhere


Cheers to who ever takes it on rep and cred is always sent


----------



## Usagi (May 13, 2007)

A request for Shiro Snow Princess (or if someone else wants to take it, they can). *edit:* I can read. >__>;

Stock:



Details:

Sig -
Size: Whatever will work using the full image.
Colors: white, light yellows and baby/sky blue - With a transparent background
Text: "You Are The Dreamer" in one corner and "I Am The Dream" in the opposite corner, or however you get in on there. The font is up to you~

Avatar -
Size: 125x125
Colors: Same
Text: Usagi in violet/purple cursive. :3
Basically, want a style similar to the one Shiro did for Linali or Yumichika. The whole image with a transparent background, plus a little design. The font and actual design is up to you.

Thank you~


----------



## Saya (May 14, 2007)

A transparent PNG request for anyone.

*IMG:* this one
Just make the background transparent, and thank you.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 14, 2007)

Slips said:


> Hello
> 
> requesting a sig/avvy set
> 
> ...





만두 said:


> A transparent PNG request for anyone.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll do these. I have time. 



*Don't direct requests to me. I'll do requests randomly. *


----------



## Shirozaki (May 14, 2007)

*Slips*






It turned out to look better than expected. 

--------

*만두*


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> *Request for Shichi*
> 
> *Avatar*
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...


Here you go:
Ava, three versions, pick the one you like best:




Sig, the right panel, with the background removed.


----------



## Lazlow (May 14, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Here you go:
> Ava, three versions, pick the one you like best:
> 
> 
> ...




I luff you!  They're beautiful!

*reps*


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2007)

Glad you liked them Tyler 

Next, I'll do Gaara of the Desert and Usagi! I'm too lazy to go back and check requests!!


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2007)

*Gaara of the Desert* done. Re-host it if you use it, plz!



Now, working on Usagi's set.


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 14, 2007)

hum.. I don't want to bve anoying, but i think you forgot my request ^^u

may I post it again?....


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 14, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Gaara of the Desert* done. Re-host it if you use it, plz!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, working on Usagi's set.


 
One word.

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slips (May 14, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Slips*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turned out nice indeed 

Cheers mate I like that style reps and cred and the usual thanks all inbound


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2007)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> hum.. I don't want to bve anoying, but i think you forgot my request ^^u
> 
> may I post it again?....


I'm working on yours! I'll post it with Usagi's 2morrow though! got to have some sleep!!


----------



## Chopper (May 14, 2007)

Chopper said:


> Avatar & Signature Request for Yoshitsune or Shichi
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Um. Sorry to repost but Yoshitsune said he was going to take my request and hasn't completed since 6 pages ago. I PMed him like 6 days ago and he hasn't replied yet. Can either Shichi or Snow Princess take my request?


Sorry to repost.  I will delete it if I must.


----------



## senkei33 (May 14, 2007)

Type: signature and avatar

Stock: Ava:

Sig: pic1:
      pic2:

Size: ava:160 by 64  Sig: 400 by 140


Text: Ava: Senkei33 and Team Mediocre in smaller text under username.... and on the Sig:The Dog Faces West I'm a Black Hole, Team Mediocre


Other:Faust used to be a serial killer so im looking for a dark theme with blood splatters and such...for the ava im really just concered with getting the area around his head and having my name clearly in there....the sig just needs to have both images visible with the text and dark bloody theme

open to anyone who would like too  
you guys are awesome for doing this thanks alot


----------



## Saya (May 14, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Slips*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the sig, Shiro! <3


----------



## milkshakes (May 15, 2007)

Ehh Sig request
Everythin up to u and the text pls put sand siblings


----------



## Shirozaki (May 15, 2007)

*7uan*


Lol, too lazy to add something else to the real person ava XD
Hope you don't mind~


_Making Chopper's request._


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2007)

_Request for Shichi

Avatar
Size: 150x150_



_Signature_


_The right panel;
Size:Nothing that goes out of the size limits..
Oher:For the sig, remove the background, plise!_

Thanks!!


----------



## Crayons (May 15, 2007)

Request for *anybody*

Type: signature and avatar
Stock: 
Size: 500x300 for the siggy, 125x125 for the ava
Text: color blast (sig only)
Other: I hope you can make an avatar with only a few petals in it, or just a part of the flower in it, using the original colors of the image. For the siggy, please make it veeeeeeery colorful and light.


----------



## Bleach (May 15, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avatar ^_^

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]

Thanks and ill be sure to cred and rep person who makes it ^_^

Ya rly i wnt that subtext xP sum peeps 2 proper in sig text and ima be improper xD


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 15, 2007)

Set request for either Shichi or Snow Princess:

Same deal as my current sig, y'know the transparent backround with some extra spiffy-ness :3
Colors: Blue
Text: Punk
Subtext: Linali


----------



## Shirozaki (May 15, 2007)

*Like I said, please do not direct requests to me.* 


-=LOki=- said:


> _Request for Shichi
> 
> Avatar
> Size: 150x150_
> ...





Linali said:


> Set request for either Shichi or Snow Princess:
> 
> Same deal as my current sig, y'know the transparent backround with some extra spiffy-ness :3
> Colors: Blue
> ...


But I'll do these, just in case.


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 15, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Like I said, please do not direct requests to me.*



That's why I said you or Snow Princess ;3
Thanks for doing it ^^


----------



## Shirozaki (May 16, 2007)

lol, ok, Linali xD


*Chopper*

*Spoiler*: __ 













_Re-host the sigs, please._

Haha, don't ask me how I came up with that >_> I was going wild.. it suddenly popped in my head to use that kinda style . Take it or leave, like the usual. Make sure to cred, and _no using to other sites._ I have a feeling you do. -_-


----------



## Shirozaki (May 16, 2007)

*Loki*




_Re-host if used, please._


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 16, 2007)

my request,

Type: signature and avatar
Stock: signature=
avatar=
Size: 500x300 for sig and default for avatar
Text: zaraki_ken


----------



## Suzie (May 16, 2007)

Request: Avatar

Size: 150x150
Picture: Dailymotion
Text: Miyavi
Other: Add whatever you want x3


----------



## Loki (May 16, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Loki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I love it~ 


Thanks =P


reps*


----------



## Kazuko (May 16, 2007)

Re-requesting because Misa couldnt do a matching sig and avy (tho the pictures aint the same because i got a friend to make me a set using the previous ones)

To anyone with time and interest in doing it

Avatar : 120x120
Sig : 450x120
Stock : Link removed
Link removed
Text : Dark Sunshine...


----------



## senkei33 (May 16, 2007)

no loves for me


----------



## Chopper (May 16, 2007)

Shichi said:


> lol, ok, Linali xD
> 
> 
> *Chopper*
> ...


Thanks a lot! I will rep you right away.


----------



## Razza (May 16, 2007)

Would anyone in here be hard pressed to do a rendering for me since you guys are awesome? Eh?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 16, 2007)

senkei33 said:


> no loves for me


We are working on the requests. There aren't enough GFXers, so requests might take long. We also have things to do outside than just making graphics shit.


Onrik said:


> Would anyone in here be hard pressed to do a rendering for me since you guys are awesome? Eh?


You can request renders _for sigs_. Unless it's only a render which isn't going to be used as a sig, no. That will go to the sub-forum.


----------



## Misa (May 16, 2007)

Miyavi said:


> Request: Avatar
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Picture: █
> ...



Take it or leave it DX


----------



## milkshakes (May 16, 2007)

Ehmm my requests wasnt done but people who requested after me was


----------



## Demon Lord (May 16, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Ehmm my requests wasnt done but people who requested after me was



I can do it if you repost it.


----------



## Suzie (May 16, 2007)

Misa said:


> Take it or leave it DX



XD Thank You Misa I love it


----------



## milkshakes (May 16, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Ehh Sig request
> Everythin up to u and the text pls put sand siblings



Here i dont know much bout sigs so i cant tell u the stuuf to put cept the text i want


----------



## senkei33 (May 16, 2007)

most understandable...hehe sorry


----------



## Crayons (May 17, 2007)

Hey! I hope I'm not breaking any of your rules, but I just requested this in the last page. Can I change the request? Nobody took my request anyway.



crayons said:


> Request for *anybody*
> 
> Type: signature and avatar
> Stock:
> ...



Can I change my request into this?

Type: sig + ava
stock: 


Size: For the ava, about 125x125. For the sig, any size can do. Just don't make it very small 
Text: _Since when...
Had it become to unbearable not to love you?_

If I'm breaking your rules then please tell me then I'll post again in another week.


----------



## Tousen (May 17, 2007)

sig and avi..if not both then just a avi request 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Type: signature and avatar,
Stock: 
Size: the maxium for a non senior member.
Text: Eleven somewhere if script
Other: if you can make it bloody that would be great


----------



## Rori (May 17, 2007)

*ava --* stock: here
please use only hinata from there, if that's ok.
*size* -- 150x150
*text* -- Rori ♥
*other* -- up to you

hopefully Misa could do it?


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 17, 2007)

Gatsu-Kun said:


> Hello all I need a sig and I would like Shirozaki to make please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Re-posting from like twenty pages ago (not really)


----------



## Demon Lord (May 17, 2007)

Crayons, eleven, rori ♥, ill do your requests :3

500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR 

Heres your siggeh sasoook


----------



## Misa (May 17, 2007)

Actually kyoka i might do rori's requests, but depends, if not i will let you do it. ^^


----------



## Demon Lord (May 17, 2007)

Naw, you do it, she wants you to do it anyway, i was gonna if you werent around ^_^;


----------



## Tousen (May 17, 2007)

dont scare me like..that when i see one you have posted into this thread i immediately come rushing in thinking my request is done..but its just you 2 having a conversationg


----------



## Sean (May 17, 2007)

_*Could anyone please make me a greeny set outta this PLEASE XD
PM me when you're done 
Thanks *_


----------



## Demon Lord (May 17, 2007)

Cause Misa is awesome to talk to 

Crayons


----------



## Bad Milk (May 17, 2007)

Type: avatar

Size: 150 x 150
Text: Bad Milk
Other: Any color any font any other effects


----------



## milkshakes (May 17, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Crayons, eleven, rori ♥, ill do your requests :3
> 
> 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> 
> Heres your siggeh sasoook



Wow thanks and it looks awsome and also thanksfor the u-bad cept kankuro's face aint showin but its cool 

Edit:  Lol its not a u-bar its part of the sig LOL. AWSOME JOB


----------



## Demon Lord (May 17, 2007)

Eleven: Do you have a bigger stock?


----------



## Misa (May 17, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Cause Misa is awesome to talk to
> 
> [/URL]



lol whut? 

@ Rori:

Hope you like it and cred if used. <3
Also i can give you the textless one if you want.
Also Shichi could you put in the first post that i only do avys  ^^;  please <3


----------



## Tousen (May 17, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Eleven: Do you have a bigger stock?



not with me but i can look..you dont think throwing it on a bigger black ground would help ?


just incase i cant find anything


*Spoiler*: _Edited_ 




had to play with the size myself..looks kinda blurry let me know what you think?


----------



## Rori (May 18, 2007)

Misa said:


> lol whut?
> 
> @ Rori:
> 
> ...



Thank you! Nope, these are fine. cred + rep on the way.
Cheers. <3


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

zaraki_ken said:


> my request,
> 
> Type: signature and avatar
> Stock: signature=
> ...



anyone?...:S

My biggest apologies. 
I'm to excited til forgot to turn it off...


----------



## minori (May 18, 2007)

@ zaraki ken
Would any other Gaara pic be okay? Cos screencaps are usually so low quality like that one you posted...


----------



## Shirozaki (May 18, 2007)

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES, BITCHES !*


Misa said:


> Also Shichi could you put in the first post that i only do avys  ^^;  please <3


Sure. 



minori said:


> @ zaraki ken
> Would any other Gaara pic be okay? Cos screencaps are usually so low quality like that one you posted...


Lol, who are you? Why are you taking requests?


----------



## minori (May 18, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Lol, who are you? Why are you taking requests?


Do I have to be in the list to take them? Sorry, I didn't know then...


----------



## zaraki_ken (May 18, 2007)

minori said:


> @ zaraki ken
> Would any other Gaara pic be okay? Cos screencaps are usually so low quality like that one you posted...



sure... 
sorry again to shichi


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 18, 2007)

prrt...snow princess is taking too long T-T 2 weeks and counting o.o

reposting and turning off siggy  


avatar: 120 x 120
sig: Default please.
stock: Link removed

others: If you could, base them both in the green color, also...could you make the avy Lee's eye?...

text: in the sig: lotus always bloom twice.

no text in the avy, if you mind.


----------



## Misa (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Shichi <3



Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> prrt...snow princess is taking too long T-T 2 weeks and counting o.o
> 
> reposting and turning off siggy
> 
> ...



Link doesnt work.


----------



## Bad Milk (May 18, 2007)

I was ignored... 



Bad Milk said:


> Type: avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> Text: Bad Milk
> Other: Any color any font any other effects


----------



## xSHiNOx (May 18, 2007)

hi i am wondering if any of the graphics artists can make me a sig and avatar?

*Type:* i want a signature and avatar. for the badge to be used on the sig, leave the japanese writing and stuff on it.
*Stock:*
1.I found this
2.I found this
3.I found this
layout-http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v156/xSHiNOx/signature_prep/sig_layout.jpg

actually, make the avatar of Volkner. fancy looking please

*Size:* i am a senior member right? if so, i would like the maximum size if possible. if not then ill just take the normal member size...
*Text:* left of badge icon should say "Yellow Flash" while to the right it should say "The Shining, Shocking Star" without the quotations ^^;
*Other:* i have included a layout of what the sig should somewhat look like above. dont make it exactly like it but enough to get what i mean. please use baby blue font and make it look fancy if you will.

i think thats about it. good luck on making it for me!


----------



## Demon Lord (May 18, 2007)

Eleven: Thats too blurry


----------



## Tousen (May 18, 2007)

forget it then...thank you.


----------



## Bleach (May 18, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avatar ^_^

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]

Thanks and ill be sure to cred and rep person who makes it ^_^

Ya rly i wnt that subtext xP sum peeps 2 proper in sig text and ima be improper xD


----------



## Crayons (May 18, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Cause Misa is awesome to talk to
> 
> Crayons




OMG they're awesome!
*reps*

Thank you


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 18, 2007)

Sorry image didn't work, direct posting image o.o

avatar: 120 x 120
sig: Default please.
stock: 

others: If you could, base them both in the green color, also...could you make the avy Lee's eye?...

text: in the sig: lotus always bloom twice.

no text in the avy, if you mind.


----------



## Roll (May 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sig Request:_ 





Size: 385x159
Color: Whatever will look nice as long as the stock is till visible.
Text: If it's not too hard could you make two different copies of the sig, the same color and every thing just make one say, Eri, and the other copy say, Summer~ 





*Spoiler*: _Ava Request_ 




Stock: same as sig.
Size 125x125
Color: Same colors as the sig as long as the stock is still visible.
Text:None
Also could you make the edges of the avatar like this.

I would really appreciate it.

Also thanks in advance!


----------



## pancake (May 19, 2007)

Hi, a sexy avatar for me plz.

*Stock*: 
*Size*: 125 x 125
*Text*: .neko ♥
*Extra*: I would like to have just like.. only her face, but I want her little bow/ribbon to show also, and her choker, too.
Color: Go wild with the colors, make it fit  

Will *+rep* and *cred.*


----------



## milkshakes (May 19, 2007)

Can someone clean up this here picture and render it so it does that nifty thing against the background?

Much appreciated And directed to kyoka suigetsu.  Pls make it look like the dr boskov's thing


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 20, 2007)

I would like to make this request out to misa 

sig+ava set

stock - 


ava - 150/150
background - whatever u like
text - none

sig - whatever u like
background - same as ava
text - basye


----------



## pancake (May 20, 2007)

Oh my, it's wonderful!! Thanks so much!!! -reps-


----------



## Peak (May 20, 2007)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150X150
Text:
Other: Clean it up and put a bit more color in it.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 20, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Can someone clean up this here picture and render it so it does that nifty thing against the background?
> 
> Much appreciated And directed to kyoka suigetsu.  Pls make it look like the dr boskov's thing


*REQUEST IGNORED*. You just requested a few days before. ONE WEEK INTERVAL FOR EACH REQUEST.

And turn off the goddamn sig.


----------



## Guts (May 20, 2007)

Just a signature thanks. 
Stock: 
Size:Maximum for non- senior member.
Text: Guts


----------



## Misa (May 20, 2007)

basye said:


> I would like to make this request out to misa
> 
> sig+ava set
> 
> ...



Lovely complex 

um sorry basye but another gfxer would have to take it i cant do sigs only avys 

Also im doing ryans request.

@Ryan:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrimsonWolf (May 20, 2007)

Type: Signature
Stock: Link removed
Size: 500px x 300px
Text: Zoro
Other: you can pick what colors you think would do good with zoro face in tha picture.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 20, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *REQUEST IGNORED*. You just requested a few days before. ONE WEEK INTERVAL FOR EACH REQUEST.
> 
> And turn off the goddamn sig.



And hes copying Dr


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 20, 2007)

Ok my last request wasn't that great so here's another one for anyone.

I want a sig and avy but if you only make avys then just make that.

Stock:

Text: Sango
Color: Pink and Black
Size: Default


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 20, 2007)

Misa said:


> Lovely complex
> 
> um sorry basye but another gfxer would have to take it i cant do sigs only avys
> 
> ...


Yes thats fine I can find some one else to do the sig and I love Lovely complex


----------



## Bad Milk (May 20, 2007)

I was ignored...again 



Bad Milk said:


> Type: avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> Text: Bad Milk
> Other: Any color any font any other effects


----------



## Misa (May 20, 2007)

Alright then basye ^^

Bad Milk i will try yours but i dont promise anything since the stock is not good.


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 21, 2007)

Shichi said:


> But I'll do these, just in case.




Not to be annoying but have you been working on mine? ^^;


----------



## Misa (May 21, 2007)

@ basye:



had some problems with the background and it didn't want to come out right sorry >.>

Next Bad milk if i can work with hers/his.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 21, 2007)

Hey Misa will you do my request and make me an avy?


----------



## Misa (May 21, 2007)

First Post said:
			
		

> How looooong does it take before I get what I requested?
> ~ It depends on the person whose going to make your request if he/she is busy. Don't start bitching around if your request isn't done in approximately 24 hours. *We too have lifes*.



Please.

I will try but stop.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 21, 2007)

Misa said:


> @ basye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O thanks u I love it ^_^


----------



## Hitomi (May 22, 2007)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> prrt...snow princess is taking too long T-T 2 weeks and counting o.o
> 
> reposting and turning off siggy
> 
> ...


Gomen gomen ;p I'm very sorry for the delay ><; I went on a little trip and forgot to upload the requests I made so far!!

*Here is yours:*





*And Usagi's set:*





both of you re-host the sigs!!! 

*Gatsu-Kun:* I'm working on yours! You PMed it to me right? Anyhow I'll post the results later on..


----------



## Usagi (May 22, 2007)

Ohhh, it's gorgeous Snow<33
Thank you!


----------



## Homura (May 22, 2007)

Hey there, I have a request.

Sig:

Type: Rendered

Stock-

Text: Have it say Kuchiki Rukia somewhere in the sig and Dawn by the character in the pic.

Size: Largest it can go

Other: It would be nice if you added some effects like you do with other renders and if you can, I'd like the windmills a different color.

Thanks in advance. ^_^


----------



## Loki (May 22, 2007)

Sig:
 Remove the background, and u can leave some of the brown points(remove the text) on it.. I think it whould look cooler that way..u can add somffin on ure own!! XD


Avatar: 150x150, and plise edge it, plise^^





Text:If you can id like to have my name on the banner(its ok if not)

Size:Nothing that goess out of size limits XD

Other: Nothing special u can add ure toch to it if u like!! Im thankful..

Thanks~


----------



## Shirozaki (May 22, 2007)

Linali said:


> Not to be annoying but have you been working on mine? ^^;


Ah, blame me, blame me. 
I'll post it here or PM it to you once it's done.

I'm sorry for the delay. I've been into so much things during the previous days.


----------



## senkei33 (May 22, 2007)

well seeing how last time i posted something here for a request was a week ago ...im just being friendly and wondering if anyone is working on mines

no rush but i would just like an update


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 22, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Ah, blame me, blame me.
> I'll post it here or PM it to you once it's done.
> 
> I'm sorry for the delay. I've been into so much things during the previous days.



Don't worry about it 

Ok.


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 22, 2007)

It is freaking perfect!, i freaking love it.

turned out way bettar than I tought you would do, so... + Reps and credits snow princess!


----------



## Sands (May 22, 2007)

request: ava and sig
if the request doesn't make sense just tell me i'll try to explain more
size: default
text: Anything for you
stocks:

note about the stocks, in each pic only use the part with the guy with silver spiked back hair and the scar along with the girl with long blonde hair. they are usually close together in the pics anyway, so just make the sig like a collage, and u don't have to use all the pics if you can't fit them

thanx


----------



## Bleach (May 23, 2007)

Will mine ever get done T_T!!


----------



## milkshakes (May 23, 2007)

Ehm can some transparnt this?


----------



## Demon Lord (May 23, 2007)

Sasook

GIF - Transparent in both Internet Explorer and Firefox


PNG: ONLY transparent in Firefox and maybe Opera


----------



## Shirozaki (May 23, 2007)

*Turn off your signatures, yo.*



??Urahara?? said:


> Will mine ever get done T_T!!


No offence, but your stock sucks.


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2007)

*Gatsu-Kun:*



*Next working on:*

Kuchiki Rukia's and LOki's requests! 

if someone had already started on anyone of them, plz PM me so I can do something else.


----------



## milkshakes (May 23, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Sasook
> 
> GIF - Transparent in both Internet Explorer and Firefox
> 
> ...




Ur the best Shichi Rep and cred  Im still comfortable with Shirozaki but whatever


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 24, 2007)

You want another GFXer?


----------



## Hitomi (May 24, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Ur the best Shichi Rep and cred  Im still comfortable with Shirozaki but whatever


Shichi?!! That's AizensGirl/Kanon remember her?!!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (May 24, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Gatsu-Kun:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! Its muy bien ^_^


----------



## Demon Lord (May 24, 2007)

I don/t think he wants to.


----------



## Legendarywun (May 24, 2007)

I recently watched the movie and fell in love with it, that is why i wish to have a ff banner. I honestly don't have time to make this, i also don't have photo shop at the moment, but if anyone can help me out i would appreciate it. The person will receive crazy rep throughout the week and credit under the sig  

Pic for the avatar



It would be bad ass if you can make a nice border around it, which ever way you like, but it has to be the same border as the sig

Text: *Legendary* if it could fit or else just *Legend*, with the same text in the sig. Plz also make sure that whichever text you choose is placed on the lower right hand corner. 

Size: The same as my recent avatar  


Sig



Same border and text format as the avatar and please make the text fit the bad-assery of the background or the one you'll put up 

Text: *Power* on the lower right hand corner and *Legendary* on the upper left hand corner. 

Size: 500 x 300  

I know its alot to ask, but i will be repping you throughout the week on a daily basis if you make this and i will credit it in bold letters. Thank you.


----------



## Saya (May 25, 2007)

Transparent PNG request, please?

Make the background transparent and resize it so that it fits the limits of non-senior member sigs.

No special effects or text, and thanks!


----------



## Kazuko (May 25, 2007)

?‡Urahara‡? said:


> Will mine ever get done T_T!!



Get in line Mister!  

ps. does my stock suck too?


----------



## Loki (May 25, 2007)

The longer Snow P. takes the better its gonna be XD


So take ure time ~~


----------



## senkei33 (May 25, 2007)

senkei33 said:


> Posted 5-14-2007 8:05pm
> 
> Type: signature and avatar
> 
> ...




well its easy for you to say that....i requested before you and not only was your request done...your prob going to get another before i get mine in the first place

sorry for being a dick....but does my stock suck or something


----------



## darkwater297 (May 25, 2007)

Type: Signature and avatar
Stock 
Size: 150 X 150 for avatar and ummm normal for signature? 
Text: ~desu
Thank you in advance ~desu!


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 25, 2007)

*Not requesting here, just wanted to let all requesters know something ^^;;*



senkei33 said:


> sorry for being a dick....but does my stock suck or something



Nope, your stocks are fine. It's just that these gfx-ers have a busy life so they won't always be stuck onto their computers making avy/sigs for their entire life. So please be considerate to them for actually taking their precious time to help you guys out  

Note: Stocks that are bad quality are screenshots of any anime.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 25, 2007)

Saya said:


> Transparent PNG request, please?
> 
> Make the background transparent and resize it so that it fits the limits of non-senior member sigs.
> 
> No special effects or text, and thanks!





Legend:





Desu:


----------



## darkwater297 (May 25, 2007)

Thank you Kyoka!
*reps*


----------



## Bleach (May 25, 2007)

Kazuko said:


> Get in line Mister!
> 
> ps. does my stock suck too?



Ive been in line since like page 17 >_<


----------



## Shirou-chan (May 25, 2007)

Shirou-chan said:


> Sig Request for Shichi
> 
> Stock: Everyone
> Main Text: Ramone
> Subtext: Let Me Tell Something To Joo




just repostin


----------



## Legendarywun (May 26, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Legend:



Thats Awesome, thank you very much


----------



## Shirozaki (May 26, 2007)

Urahara Kisuke said:


> You want another GFXer?


YES, PLEASE! 

You'll start working, like, now. 
I'm lazy~ xP



??Urahara?? said:


> Ive been in line since like page 17 >_<


CHANGE YOUR STOCK THEN.
Or did you already?



Shirou-chan said:


> just repostin


I'm not making requests. Sorry.


----------



## Seany (May 26, 2007)

2 Avatars please =]..

stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Sizes: both 150 x 150

No text or colours added please, i just want them fitted to size >D

thank ye muchy!


----------



## Shirou-chan (May 26, 2007)

ok then my request is for Snow Princess


----------



## Demon Lord (May 26, 2007)

Uchitoon said:


> 2 Avatars please =]..
> 
> stocks:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Misa (May 26, 2007)

@ Bad Milk :



Take it or leave it  and credit if used please.


----------



## Bleach (May 26, 2007)

Shichi said:


> YES, PLEASE!
> 
> You'll start working, like, now.
> I'm lazy~ xP
> ...



Whats wrong with my stock? No one said anything was wrong with my stock =S


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 26, 2007)

Can I get a sig off the bottom picture? : 
With a black line border please?
Thanks!


----------



## Seany (May 26, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


>



Damn freaking awesome!!! 

thanks so much!


----------



## Heroin (May 26, 2007)

I want to request a 75x75 avatar and a 125x125 *I think thats max size*

and a sig!

75X75 Avatar
Can you cut every thing out but ankos face.. the one on the left side..

Text: Pervert
Color and background: Dont care you guys do good anyway..

125x125 Avatar
This time you can use the whole pic
Text: Sexy pervert
Color and background: Up to you

Sig
Size: anyway you want it
Color and background: lol again you guys do good up to you
Text: Super Sexii Pervert

Oh yea, thanks..


----------



## Roll (May 26, 2007)

> *Spoiler*: _Sig Request:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could someone do my request please, it's been ignored.


----------



## Bad Milk (May 26, 2007)

Misa said:


> @ Bad Milk :
> 
> 
> 
> Take it or leave it  and credit if used please.



Thanks so much! Thats awsome!


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (May 26, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> Can I get a sig off the bottom picture? :
> With a black line border please?
> Thanks!



I got this one.


----------



## Fai (May 26, 2007)

Hello 
I have a pretty simple request for anyone who wants to do it~

X

*Siggy*
1. Can I just have the background..er..transparent (is that the right word O_O ?). Like Kyoka-chan's siggy for example.
2. If you want to add anything to it, like a little design, feel free to. ^^

*Avy*
1. Can the avy just be the "I <3 Cake" part, please.
2. Like the sig, you can add anything if you want to !
3. Size:125x125.

Thanks in advance . <33


----------



## Cero (May 27, 2007)

*Signature & Avatar Request*​
*Avatar Size -* 150x150
*Signature Size -* Your Choosing
*Colors *- Your Choosing
*Text -* King's Crown
*Stock -*


Thank you in advance, please try your best.


----------



## Misa (May 27, 2007)

xane *turn off your sig*.

@ Ulquiorra:



*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Sexy pervert: did you provide a picture?  and turn off your sig.


----------



## Fai (May 27, 2007)

Thank you so much . <33333
*hugs*


----------



## milkshakes (May 27, 2007)

Misa said:


> xane *turn off your sig*.
> 
> @ Sexy pervert: did you provide a picture?  and turn off your sig.


No he/she did not


----------



## Heroin (May 27, 2007)

Ops sorry.. I Put the link on the bottom..

please if someone can delete the last post 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to request a 75x75 avatar and a 125x125 *I think thats max size*

and a sig!

75X75 Avatar
Can you cut every thing out but ankos face.. the one on the left side..

Text: Pervert
Color and background: Dont care you guys do good anyway..

125x125 Avatar
This time you can use the whole pic
Text: Sexy pervert
Color and background: Up to you

Sig
Size: anyway you want it
Color and background: lol again you guys do good up to you
Text: Super Sexii Pervert

Oh yea, thanks..


----------



## Chopper (May 27, 2007)

nevermind........


----------



## Hitomi (May 27, 2007)

*-=LOki=-*







*Kuchiki Rukia:*

I've added to the windmills so they wouldn't look cut off! And it's still within the sig limit here, as long as you don't add more pics in your sig space you won't get moded. But if you want it exactly like the original stock (windmills cut off) PM me so I can fix it for you.   



*??Urahara??*and *Kazuko* you two PM your requests to any gfx-ers of this shop, this way they'll be done faster.

I'll do *Shirou-chan's* sig next..


----------



## Azurite (May 27, 2007)

Request to Shirozaki

Image: 

Avy.

size: 150X150
text: i love you
colors: beautiful light pastel colours
other: can you make an avatar with border and without a border?
and if you can, .png format plz.

Credit and Rep!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Forgot to mention that my request is for Snow Princess.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 28, 2007)

azurite said:


> Request to Shirozaki
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...


I don't do requests. Sorry.


----------



## Usagi (May 28, 2007)

Here by permission of Shiro, with a public service announcement.

LISTEN UP BATCHES. SHIRO DUN DO PERSONAL REQUESTS. SHE DOES THIS SHEET WHEN SHE WANNA. SO STFU OR GTFO, KTHNXBAI. 

Now that that's done, this request is for Shiro:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lawl. Just keeding. ilu shiro chan<3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 28, 2007)

LOL, what she says is true. Please do not direct a request to me. 

kthnxbai.


----------



## Homura (May 28, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kuchiki Rukia:*
> 
> I've added to the windmills so they wouldn't look cut off! And it's still within the sig limit here, as long as you don't add more pics in your sig space you won't get moded. But if you want it exactly like the original stock (windmills cut off) PM me so I can fix it for you.



It's fine the way it is thanks I love it. ^_^


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *-=LOki=-*



Thanks  

*rep


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (May 28, 2007)

Avy and Sig 


Stock :  

Avatar size : 150x150 

Avatar description : Make the outer line of avatar black. 

Sig description : Make the outer line of sig black, and make it smaller. 

Other : The avatar is only of the guy. His face and him pointing. If possible please. 

Credit and +Rep.


----------



## Azurite (May 28, 2007)

Directing my request to K.Suigetsu


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2007)

*Shirou-chan:*



*Ninja Prinny*, sorry!! no can do, your stock is really low quality!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Shirou-chan:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ninja Prinny*, sorry!! no can do, your stock is really low quality!



Would any of these be good enough:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/PocketDominatrix/a08566a3.jpg


----------



## Hitomi (May 29, 2007)

^

Yep those are good! 

btw, would you like the ava and sig to be made from the same stock? Or do you like me to use a different stock for each one?


----------



## Bleach (May 29, 2007)

This is a request for Kyoka 

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]

Thanks and ill be sure to cred and rep person who makes it ^_^

Ya rly i wnt that subtext xP sum peeps 2 proper in sig text and ima be improper xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> 
> Yep those are good!
> 
> btw, would you like the ava and sig to be made from the same stock? Or do you like me to use a different stock for each one?



Just from this one:


EDIT:


----------



## Sands (May 29, 2007)

Sands said:


> request: ava and sig
> if the request doesn't make sense just tell me i'll try to explain more
> size: default
> text: Anything for you
> ...



put this request up a week ago
if something doesn't make sense or won't work tell me


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 29, 2007)

*Sig and ava request for anybody....*

*Sig...*
*Stock: *
*color: not picky but make it cool, nothing light colored*
*size: any size*
*text: General Grievous is displeased*

*Ava...*
*stock: *
*Color: reference sig specs.*
*size: 150 x 150*
*text: General Grievous*


----------



## senkei33 (May 29, 2007)

snow princess...you seem amazingly awesome at this you think you could do mine?

POSTED 5-14-2007


Type: signature and avatar

Stock: Ava:

Sig: pic1:
pic2:

Size: ava:160 by 64  Sig: 400 by 140


Text: Ava: Senkei33 and Team Mediocre in smaller text under username.... and on the Sig:The Dog Faces West I'm a Black Hole, Team Mediocre


Other:Faust used to be a serial killer so im looking for a dark theme with blood splatters and such...for the ava im really just concered with getting the area around his head and having my name clearly in there....the sig just needs to have both images visible with the text and dark bloody theme

open to anyone who would like too  
you guys are awesome for doing this thanks alot


----------



## Harley Quinn (May 29, 2007)

Ok, Snow Princess, I don't want to swamp you. But could you maybe get in touch with Shichi and see if she's working on mine? And if not maybe do it yourself? Thanks in advance. <3




Linali said:


> Set request for either Shichi or Snow Princess:
> 
> Same deal as my current sig, y'know the transparent backround with some extra spiffy-ness :3
> Colors: Blue
> ...


----------



## pancake (May 30, 2007)

Request to anyone who will be willing to do;

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
Text: (hmm. i dont know what best fits for the avatar....) so none? or you could try and put something? o.O
Color: whatever fits best =D

Tysm <33

Edit:  For the edges, could they be round?


----------



## Misa (May 30, 2007)

.neko ♥ said:


> Request to anyone who will be willing to do;
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



Really bad picture, really hard to work with. :/


----------



## pancake (May 30, 2007)

Oh, then is it possible to be sized 150 x 150 if possible? her whole body and the fan/kantana?


----------



## Saya (May 30, 2007)

.neko ♥ said:


> Request to anyone who will be willing to do;
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



Blargh, the stock was bad quality, but I gave it a try.


----------



## pancake (May 31, 2007)

I'm really sorry. D:

But I love it. It's awesome.

Tysm <3 <3 <3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

*OK, PEOPLE. SO, OWNER (ME) IS NOT WORKING HERE. BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN THAT YOU WON'T FOLLOW THE GODDAMN SIMPLE RULES, HUH?

WHY CAN'T YOU PEOPE TURN OFF THE GODDAMN FUCKING SIGS, HUH?

IS IT EVEN THAT HARD? NO. FUCKING NO.

SO, YOU MIGHT BE WONDERING WHY I TAKE IT AS A HUGE THING - THE NOT TURNING OFF OF SIGNATURE. WELL, FOR ONE THING, NOT ALL OF US HAVE A FAST INTERNET CONNECTION.

SECOND, THE PAGE LAGS BECAUSE OF THE FUCKING HUGE AMOUNTS OF IMAGES THAT ARE LOADING - THAT INCLUDES GIFS, BIG FUCKING IMAGES, AND ETC.

SO, IF YOU'RE THAT FUCKING LAZY, GTFO THIS SHOP AND REQUEST SOMEWHERE ELSE.*

I don't care WTF you think of me, I'm doing what I'm supposed to do.


Still want to request? Go and fucking read the rules AGAIN.


So, yeah, go ahead, don't turn off your signature and I'll be fucking _nice_ enough and ban you.


STFU.


----------



## Saya (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, Shichi, can I become a GFX Maker?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, sure, whatever.

Read the rules, be familiar with them, and tell people to GTFO if they don't follow even a single one of it, e.g. not turning off of signatures.


----------



## milkshakes (May 31, 2007)

Saya said:


> Hmm, Shichi, can I become a GFX Maker?



Uhm can i see some of ur works?


----------



## Hitomi (May 31, 2007)

*Shichi* nice to see ya! so how long will your break last? Or are you quitting the sig business for good? btw can you make Linali's set?

*Ninja Prinny:* 





*I'll be making next:*
Sands 
senkei33


----------



## Saya (May 31, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Uhm can i see some of ur works?



The question is, why would I give you sigs and avys when you don't even use them in the first place?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Shichi* nice to see ya! so how long will your break last? Or are you quitting the sig business for good? btw can you make Linali's set?
> 
> *Ninja Prinny:*
> 
> ...



Amazing! 

Thanks and sorry I put you through all that trouble. *Reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Uhm can i see some of ur works?


YOU. Stop going in this shop if you don't want to request. 



Snow Princess said:


> *Shichi* nice to see ya! so how long will your break last? Or are you quitting the sig business for good? btw can you make Linali's set?


As long as it takes. 
And you make her set, unless you want me to.

Nope, not quitting. Just having a vacation or something. I'm getting tired of making this. And soon, you'll feel that tiredness, too. Believe me. It's better to do sigs and avas for yourself.


----------



## Usagi (May 31, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Thanks and sorry I put you through all that trouble. *Reps*


*
Y halo thar.
It seems that someone forgot to read?
Please read the post below,
and kindly:*
*TURN OFF YOUR FUCKING SIGNATURE.*



Shichi said:


> *OK, PEOPLE. SO, OWNER (ME) IS NOT WORKING HERE. BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN THAT YOU WON'T FOLLOW THE GODDAMN SIMPLE RULES, HUH?
> 
> WHY CAN'T YOU PEOPE TURN OFF THE GODDAMN FUCKING SIGS, HUH?
> 
> ...



Sent in Shiro's stead.
ilushiro<3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

Rules // first post said:


> *NEW RULE!!*
> ~If you post a request with a signature showing, your request will not be filled until sig is removed, and shall be banned from requesting for...1 week.


GFXers, please take note of this and don't do requests if the requestor's sig is not turned off. 

kthnxbai.


PS. Go ahead, hate me.


----------



## Cero (May 31, 2007)

Volcom said:


> *Signature & Avatar Request*​
> *Avatar Size -* 150x150
> *Signature Size -* Your Choosing
> *Colors *- Your Choosing
> ...



*Cancelling Request*


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

ZOMG, thanks to the guy who negged me for promoting the rules.


----------



## milkshakes (May 31, 2007)

Requeswting a sig/ava
Ok here goes

*Spoiler*: __ 







Those r the stocks  Now i want the bottom part of the picture with naruto Example
]
+

Well under it
And the sasuke one i want kinda attached like transparented and like a little faded somewhere in the sig if too hard pls make this transparent.

Sasukes group
And for the ava with the backround i want juugo's face


----------



## Caile (Jun 1, 2007)

Shiro. <3 I Finallyyyy have a Request for youuuu.

*Signature and Avatar Request.​*​​Avatar Size : 150x150
Signature Size : You chooose.
Colors : Darrrk please. D:
Stock :  KH<3
Text on Signature : It's very simple, Just one word. Forgotten. <_<;
Text on Avatar : None. :\

I want to use one of your works again.


----------



## Saya (Jun 1, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Requeswting a sig/ava
> Ok here goes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why request when you don't even use any of them at all? 



?phaZed? said:


> Shiro. <3 I Finallyyyy have a Request for youuuu.
> 
> *Signature and Avatar Request.​*​​Avatar Size : 150x150
> Signature Size : You chooose.
> ...



Shichi is on a break, though.
If you want, I can do it for you.


----------



## Caile (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Saya, I promise I'll request the next one for you, But .. I'd like one from Shiro. Just for old times sake.


----------



## Saya (Jun 1, 2007)

Shichi said:


> ZOMG, thanks to the guy who negged me for promoting the rules.



I'm guessing it's Uchiha Sasuke. 



?phaZed? said:


> Thanks Saya, I promise I'll request the next one for you, But .. I'd like one from Shiro. Just for old time sake.



Okay.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 1, 2007)

@phazed: LOL, i'll make yours. 
I miss the old times XD;

@saya: no, it wasn't him. 


pandaxl0 said:


> yo im requesting an avatar
> size: 64x64 (its for aim)
> 
> no text..
> thats it THANKS VERY MUCH!


You need 100 posts to request. Please delete your post and request again once you have 100 posts.



*Please don't forget to turn off your signatures, people.*

BTW, there's a new rule for the shop, just incase you didn't notice:


			
				First post said:
			
		

> NEW RULE!!
> ~If you post a request with a signature showing, your request will not be filled until sig is removed, and shall be banned from requesting for...1 week.


GFXers, please take note of this and don't do requests if the requestor's sig is not turned off.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2007)

Avatar Request: 
Render Sasuke out and make an avatar from the bottom of his chest up please.

Stock: Team Hebi
Size: 125x125
Color: Just vector the background with Sasuke.
Text: None


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *OK, PEOPLE. SO, OWNER (ME) IS NOT WORKING HERE. BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN THAT YOU WON'T FOLLOW THE GODDAMN SIMPLE RULES, HUH?
> 
> WHY CAN'T YOU PEOPE TURN OFF THE GODDAMN FUCKING SIGS, HUH?*


*
and some of them don't credit as well  


Sands:





senkei33:





I'll be making next:
Linali
Joe Gear*


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 2, 2007)

Saya said:


> I'm guessing it's Uchiha Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.



I repped him for promoting the rules ask him/her.  U know i cant post rep someone at the same time  And i use the sigs just that it didnt have a thing i was looking for.  Dont be like that saya


----------



## Patience (Jun 2, 2007)

Re-Request because I forgot to turn off my sig in the first one, and the new rule you guys made.......


*Type*: Signature + Avatar, please.
*Stock*: 

or

One or the other, I can't decide, whoever takes the request will probably know what looks better.
*Size*: Default
*Text*: Alucard

Thank You


----------



## Omega id (Jun 2, 2007)

My first request on here.

*Requesting Avatar & Signature*:

*Images*:



*Ava Dimensions*: 125x125
*Sig Dimensions*: 400x90 (or 400x100)
*Color Scheme*: Anything that matches the render/stocks
*Text*: Lili


----------



## Raizen (Jun 2, 2007)

Type: Sig+Ava
Stock For Ava: Click here to view
If it's too big just let me know.
Size: 125x125
Other: No text please. Can you make the background around him look firey. If you can't then I'd appreciate lightning or icy.

Signature
----------
Stock: Same as ava: Click here to view
Other: Can you make it in like an icy effect ? If you can't then can you make it fire and splatter it ?
Size: 500x550
Text: Energie, and can you make it look really nice ? Any nice text is fine for me. I'd like it in the bottom left corner please.

Tell me if either the sig ava or both is too hard.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 2, 2007)

*Omega id* and *Energie* I'll do yours after I finish what I'm working on. your pics are very easy to work with.

But I have a few questions for Energie; the limited size for a sig here is 550 (Width) x 400 (Height), so do you want this size instead or a little smaller if you want to add other stuff in your sig space? Secondly, I can make fire, ice and lightning effects, so which one do you want and do you want the same effect in both ava and sig or use a different effect for each one?!


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jun 2, 2007)

MagnaVox said:


> Avy and Sig
> 
> 
> Stock :
> ...



Excuse me, I asked for this a week ago.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 2, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Omega id* and *Energie* I'll do yours after I finish what I'm working on. your pics are very easy to work with.
> 
> But I have a few questions for Energie; the limited size for a sig here is 550 (Width) x 400 (Height), so do you want this size instead or a little smaller if you want to add other stuff in your sig space? Secondly, I can make fire, ice and lightning effects, so which one do you want and do you want the same effect in both ava and sig or use a different effect for each one?!



Okay then make it smaller. I want the hight to be 200. And for the ava I want lightning, and for the sig I want fire.

I posted this before but I deleted it because my sig was on.


----------



## Kazuko (Jun 2, 2007)

*Requesting Avatar & Signature*:

*Stock:*
DA link #2

DA link #2


*Avatar Dimensions*: 120x120
*Signature Dimensions*: 450x120
*Color Scheme*: Black with some kind of sunshine effect if possible, if not then something matching the stock
*Text*: Dark Sunshine


----------



## Omega id (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks alot SnowP. I's appreciates it.


----------



## Saya (Jun 2, 2007)

Naru said:


> Avatar Request:
> Render Sasuke out and make an avatar from the bottom of his chest up please.
> 
> Stock: Team Hebi
> ...



I'll do this one.

EDIT: Done and done.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 2, 2007)

*Don't forget to credit, and turn off your signatures.*

A friendly reminder. 
Because you don't want to see me going berserk again.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 3, 2007)

lol cheer up Shichi. I actually kind of slipped up on my previous post. Wont happen again ^_^;


----------



## Sands (Jun 3, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> and some of them don't credit as well
> 
> 
> *Sands:*
> ...




thnx so much
it's much better than i imagined!
*reps*


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 3, 2007)

*Linali:*





*Joe Gear:*





Re-host and credit if you use them!!

*next I'm making:*
Omega id 
Energie
MagnaVox
Shikamaru Uzumaki

Be patient you guys I still have other requests to make in my userbar shop! AND WHERE THE HELL IS THE OTHER STAFF?!!!


----------



## Shiro (Jun 3, 2007)

Sig request:
Pic: 
Sig:
Size:400x100
Text:Feel the Air on you skin........
Colorark Blue and Gray
(try and keep his eye yellow)


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks, it looks great ^^


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 4, 2007)

For Snow Princess, if she's not too busy...(I'll accept someone else if she can't. I'd just prefer her to do it)

*Stock:* 

Just render out L and stick him on a transparent background with a little extra effects to spice it up, if you will.

*Text:* Genius at work...
*Colors:* Blues Purples...
*Size:* Any

Rep/cred provided.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 4, 2007)

Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:



Textne
Colorsne
Size:150X150, and a frame like my current avatar.

will rep/cred


----------



## Saya (Jun 5, 2007)

Shiro said:


> Sig request:
> Pic:
> Sig:
> Size:400x100
> ...



I might do this one, but maybe a better picture?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2007)

*Omega id:*





*Energie:*





*Re-host and credit!!!! If you don't I'm not gonna bother making you anything in the future.*

*Next:*
MagnaVox
Shikamaru Uzumaki
Bad Milk--> sig only!
Weezy--> ava only! 


Sorry if I'm not making sigs by order! I only choose the stocks I feel easy to work with!


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll make *MagnaVox's* and *Weezy's*, Snowy.

To help lessen the load you take >.>


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Shichi<3 but you forgot about Distant Shadows' request! lol


----------



## Shiro (Jun 5, 2007)

Saya said:


> I might do this one, but maybe a better picture?



I could only find these i dunno if there better but




oh and if you do it could you put Yukito-san also on there


----------



## Misa (Jun 5, 2007)

@ energie: i know SP already this your request and you wanted fire but i did this   like the day before yesterday you dont have to use it.



Theres no more avy requests, so i will stay put :x


----------



## Raizen (Jun 5, 2007)

*Energie:*





*Re-host and credit!!!! If you don't I'm not gonna bother making you anything in the future.*

*Next:*
MagnaVox
Shikamaru Uzumaki
Bad Milk--> sig only!
Weezy--> ava only! 


Sorry if I'm not making sigs by order! I only choose the stocks I feel easy to work with![/QUOTE]

Thx so much SP . *reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 5, 2007)

*MagnaVox*





@SP: I'll post it this week.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you Shici!  


I'll credit and repz you.


----------



## Caile (Jun 5, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Thanks Shichi<3 but you forgot about Distant Shadows' request! lol



I don't think Shichi's forgotten. :sweat


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2007)

*Shichi,* love your new sig  TURN IT OFF  lol


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 5, 2007)

Misa said:


> @ energie: i know SP already this your request and you wanted fire but i did this   like the day before yesterday you dont have to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no more avy requests, so i will stay put :x





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Requeswting a sig/ava
> Ok here goes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol misa i think u didnt see this but i have a ava request.


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 5, 2007)

Misa said:


> @ energie: i know SP already this your request and you wanted fire but i did this   like the day before yesterday you dont have to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no more avy requests, so i will stay put :x





Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Requeswting a sig/ava
> Ok here goes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol misa i think u didnt see this but i have a ava request.


----------



## Misa (Jun 5, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Lol misa i think u didnt see this but i have a ava request.



You want a sig/ava supposing you want them to be similar and stuff. I cant do sigs.

Your request is confusing i dont get it, i think you want juugos face? 

If that it i will make it for you but care to explain if not.

Aslo you doubled post, delete one.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 5, 2007)

Misa said:


> @ energie: i know SP already this your request and you wanted fire but i did this   like the day before yesterday you dont have to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no more avy requests, so i will stay put :x



That looks awesome. Since you did it I'll rep you. I'll put it in my sig right now.
Thx Misa.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Lol misa i think u didnt see this but i have a ava request.


Don't you get it yet?! No one likes to take your requests because you're indecisive and don't use any of them! You make us squint our eyes and sweat our hands making you sets that you'll not use, and then you go and choose your pick from the giveaways thread!! You don't even know what you want exactly or how to explain your request properly!! _I want this rendered then put this on top of that then render this and place it down them all and make that transparent and make this popping out like that!!!_ WHAT THE @#%*$# is that kind of request?!!! We are not mind readers or puzzle solvers. MAKE A SIMPLE REQUEST and use the damn final result to show some appreciation!!! Or just don't bother coming back for more.


----------



## Saya (Jun 6, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Lol misa i think u didnt see this but i have a ava request.



NO one is going to do your request unless you stop spamming and actually use it.
The request is confusing.



Shiro said:


> I could only find these i dunno if there better but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, working on it.
EDIT: Done.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 6, 2007)

*Weezy*


@SP: Lulz, yeah. xD
But I love my sig<3

@Shadow: lawl, of course not. 
Working on it now.


----------



## Usagi (Jun 6, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Weezy*
> 
> 
> @SP: Lulz, yeah. xD
> ...



Lol. Shiro you're lucky you didn't negged for having your sig up by some smart ass. xD

or did you?


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 6, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Lol. Shiro you're lucky you didn't negged for having your sig up by some smart ass. xD
> 
> or did you?


I was in a hurry. 

Unfortunately, no. So don't go rejoicing.


----------



## Shiro (Jun 6, 2007)

Saya said:


> NO one is going to do your request unless you stop spamming and actually use it.
> The request is confusing.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Saya,looks awsome


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 6, 2007)

*Shadow*




Take it or leave D;
>___>;;


----------



## Omega id (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey, I just wanted to say, thank you very much for the sig and ava SnowP. I's appreciates it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 6, 2007)

@Shichi
Thx for the avatar dude!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 6, 2007)

Shichi, Snow Princess or Yoshitsune
Type: signature and avatar
Stock: This is the sound produced by the  when its activated
Size: whatever, although id like one of them sigs that stand out n stuff
Text: Davy Jones


----------



## Constantine (Jun 6, 2007)

*OMG Ava Request for Chauron, Yoshi or Shichi <3~*

*Stock: *?
*Size:* 125x125 and 150x150 =]
*Text:* X Kira
*Colors:* preferably some reds and black, dark, shady colors.

the rest is up to whoever makes it. I will rep & cred


----------



## Caile (Jun 6, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Shadow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rofl, Of course I'll take it. <3 Thanks Shichi.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 7, 2007)

*Shikamaru Uzumaki:*





*Bad Milk:*



*Next:*
Kazuko
Shirou-chan


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 7, 2007)

SP said:
			
		

> *Bad Milk:*



That's perfect! Wonderful job, thanks a lot! *Reps and credits*


----------



## balmung29 (Jun 7, 2007)

Type: Signature and Avatar
Stock: Link removed
Size:Avatar: 100X100 Sig: 400X300
Text: Sig: Ichigo Kurosaki
Other: Could you make the sig transparent please

I deleted my other posts becuase it had my sig. I did not follow the rules and Im sorry.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 7, 2007)

Type:
Ava and signature

Stock"


Size:
Any size that works with you

Text:
Zephyrmon Warrior of Wind

Other:
I really don't want any text on the ava
Also I want the feathers left in it.
I want the colors of her feathers,armor, wings ect. used (not all of them though). Basically her colors.


----------



## Azurite (Jun 7, 2007)

where is Suigetsu ?


----------



## Patience (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks sooo much!  
*+reps


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 8, 2007)

Distant Shadows. said:


> Rofl, Of course I'll take it. <3 Thanks Shichi.


<3


@Lavi: I'd do yours, but do you have a better stock? That isn't really good.


----------



## lollipop (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi, I would like to request a siggy/avatar request please ^^
*Siggy*
stock: 
I just want the white to be out of the way, so I could have a transparent image. 
size: Please re-size it to a non-senior member size please ^^
effects: Some light pink brushing around it. If that is ok?
Text: Believe
Sub text: Sora
*avatar*
stock: same image
size: 125x125
colours: a soft pink
border: A round border please
text: Believe
sub text: Sora

Thanks in advance!!!! +rep and credit.


----------



## Constantine (Jun 8, 2007)

Shichi said:


> <3
> 
> 
> @Lavi: I'd do yours, but do you have a better stock? That isn't really good.



It seems I do have a better stock, i'll edit this post with the new one. 

EDIT: here ya go my Dear Shichi 
linkness:


----------



## Chopper (Jun 8, 2007)

Signature and Avatar Request for Shichi or Chauronity 
Stock:

OR


Text: Chopper

Avatar: 150 x 150

Thanks in advance and rep in advance


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 8, 2007)

K, I'ma gonna work on yours now, Lavi.


And I'll make yours, Chopper, since chauron might not be around.




*Just a reminder:*
Remember to turn off your signatures and credit the people who made your requests. No exceptions.


----------



## lollipop (Jun 8, 2007)

Sora said:


> Hi, I would like to request a siggy/avatar request please ^^
> *Siggy*
> stock:
> I just want the white to be out of the way, so I could have a transparent image.
> ...



I cancel my request.

I'm almost a senior member, and also planning to change my username in a few weeks.  ​


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 9, 2007)

Avatar request for Snow Princess

*Stock:*
*Size:* 150x150
*Other:* Bordered


----------



## Saya (Jun 9, 2007)

Sora said:


> I cancel my request.
> 
> I'm almost a senior member, and also planning to change my username in a few weeks.  ​



Turn off your sig.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 9, 2007)

Just an avatar request for Misa, Snow Princess, or Shichi:

150x150


Do whatever you want, I don't really care.
Thanks.

EDIT: Shit, I forgot about my sig >.< *fixes*


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jun 9, 2007)

An avatar please!
Naruto chapter 357, page 8 panel 3!
Please and thank you =D

Msg me when its done


----------



## Misa (Jun 10, 2007)

@ Linali:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Its just the borders ~_~



Just credit if used please.

@Naruto_Sama: Provide a stock and turn off your sig or your request will not be done.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks ^^ **

EDIT: Damn it! Thanks Energie.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 10, 2007)

Your sig is on Linali


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lavi*


It will automatically resize once you upload it.


*Chopper*




I forgot what text you wanted. =/
Take it or leave. =\


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 11, 2007)

*Kazuko:*






*Shirou-chan:*





*Next:*
balmung29
Gatsu-Kun
Lazlow


----------



## Suzie (Jun 11, 2007)

Avatar + Signature Request (*Shichi*):

Avatar Pic: Link removed
Avatar Size: 150x150
Text: None
Other: Your Choice

Sig Pic: **Same as Avatar**
Size: 400x150 or 400x120
Text: You make me crazy, Miyavi
Other: Your choice


----------



## Fai (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello. 
Request for Shichi (if possible).

*Sig*
Stock: X
Size: None specific.
Text: Hold My Hand.
Other: Anything you would like to add.

*Avy*
Stock: Same as sig.
Size: 125x125.
Text: First Love.
Other: Anything you would like to add.

Thank you in advance <3.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome Snow.... just plain awesome! D


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 11, 2007)

@ulquiorra... 

i tried.. XD but, neh...

here you go.. hope you like it..


----------



## Kazuko (Jun 11, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kazuko:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ^^


----------



## Constantine (Jun 11, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Lavi*
> 
> 
> It will automatically resize once you upload it.
> ...



Did I ever tell you how much I love you? ALOT


----------



## Chopper (Jun 11, 2007)

Shichi said:


> *Lavi*
> 
> 
> It will automatically resize once you upload it.
> ...


It's awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol, Miyavi I'm making yours. 
That stock is too hot not to be made by me >__>;;


Lavi said:


> Did I ever tell you how much I love you? ALOT





Chopper said:


> It's awesome. Thank you!


xD No problem~


----------



## Caile (Jun 11, 2007)

Okay Saya, I have a request for you. =o

*Signature and Avatar Request.​*​​Avatar Size : 150x150
Signature Size : You chooose.
Colors : Darrrk please. D:
Stock :  KH<3
Text on Signature : "Where are you?"
Text on Avatar : None.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 12, 2007)

lalagirl said:


> @ulquiorra...
> 
> i tried.. XD but, neh...
> 
> here you go.. hope you like it..


*Turn off your signature.*


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 12, 2007)

okay sir... no need to be angry... sorry sorry... i'm new and i didn't know about the rule.. ><


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 12, 2007)

*balmung29:*





*Gatsu-Kun:*





*next:*
Lazlow's ava.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 12, 2007)

Awww SP its so cute ^_^ 

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Suzie (Jun 12, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Lol, Miyavi I'm making yours.
> That stock is too hot not to be made by me >__>;;



lol Thankies


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 12, 2007)

lalagirl said:


> okay sir... no need to be angry... sorry sorry... i'm new and i didn't know about the rule.. ><


Don't mind the emoticon used. 

Anyway, do you want to help out? Because if you do, I'll add your to the list..


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Jun 12, 2007)

Type: Signature & Avatar combo ^^
Stock: 
Size: For the Signature please make it about W:500px, H: 150px. And for the Avatar...Your choice, just not too big and not too small 
Text: Text? For the Siganature please put... "Teh Crazy Hikari" and if you want any other text that you think goes good with it. For the Avatar, it's your choice ^^ I really don't mind.
Other: Umm...Colour prefrance, I don't really have. But please just try to make it kinda 'happy' looking. Thank you~~~


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 12, 2007)

oh, is there a list? O_o i'm sorry, i really didn't know.. can i? i mean, i have a lot of free time this sem and making sigs help me to relax so... can i join? XD


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 12, 2007)

*lalagirl:* The more the merrier, welcome to the shop  just make the requests that haven't been done till now, search two pages back and you'll find some. And when anyone doesn't follow a single rule from the ones posted in the first page (i.e. turning off their sigs while requesting) ignore their requests..      

*Lazlow:*



*MoonlitTiger:* 

The only difference is the borders!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks!!! Was away for a while so couldnt reply!


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 12, 2007)

@snow princess

yosh! thanks! ^___^ i'll work on stuff right away.. XD and i'll go to the first page and read read read.. ^___^ weee... this is gonna be fun. XD thanks..


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 13, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *lalagirl:* The more the merrier, welcome to the shop  just make the requests that haven't been done till now, search two pages back and you'll find some. And when anyone doesn't follow a single rule from the ones posted in the first page (i.e. turning off their sigs while requesting) ignore their requests..
> 
> *Lazlow:*



Thank you!! It's awesome!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sig&Avy Request@Snow Princess*

Stock: 
Text: Aizen Sousuke
Colours: Whatever Fits with you.
Size: 300x115

Avy:
Stock: Same as Sig Stock
Size: 64x64 and one 125x125
Colours: Same as Sig
Text: None
(BTW May i use this for another Forum?)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2007)

Avatar
stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:



Textne
Colorsne
Size:Make it 150x150

Avatar2
Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:



Text:None
Colorsne
Size:150x150
-I want a close-up on Kisame's face.


----------



## Loki (Jun 13, 2007)

Oi ~  

My request: Avy and Sing

For the Avy 150x150-



Can make somffin with the edges...mybe cut em..as u like

Sig:



u can put youre touch to it it should be around 250x300


----------



## Misa (Jun 13, 2007)

Weezy said:


> Avatar
> stock
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Broly said:


> *Sig&Avy Request@Snow Princess*
> 
> Stock:
> Text: Aizen Sousuke
> ...




*Turn off your sig or it wont be done.* :x


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so much! +Reps for you!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2007)

Misa said:


> *Turn off your sig or it wont be done.* :x



alright its off.


----------



## Misa (Jun 13, 2007)

Weezy said:


> alright its off.




*Spoiler*: __ 





I did a little something on the 1st one





*Spoiler*: __ 




Also did a little something on the 1st one.




You don't have to credit or rep.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2007)

@Misa
lol nice, i'll rep you anywayz.

EDIT:damnit, im out of juice.


----------



## Misa (Jun 13, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Oi ~
> 
> My request: Avy and Sing
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









I would have added more stuff if you would gave me more information for both :/

Take it or leave it plz.


----------



## pancake (Jun 13, 2007)

Mkay.

I shall request something =]

Avatar

Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150    
Colors: Anything that can match.
I don't want anything as a text, just like it decorated =D 
Other: Hmm.. round borders please?o.o idk

I will *+rep* & *cred* =]


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll do Broly and .neko ♥

O.o; that sounded dirty didn't it


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeahh.... it did  but yeah thanks.


----------



## Neko (Jun 14, 2007)

*Avy/Sigy Request* for anyone

*Avy:*
Stock: 
Colors: "What ever looks Good"
Text: -none-

*Sigy:*  <-- its the same as the Avy
Colors: Same a Avy
text: Neko
Size: " Whatever fits best"
Edit: Make it transparent

Thnx to anyone who decides to do it


----------



## Genesis (Jun 14, 2007)

*Type -* Avatar
*Stock -* *Link Removed*
*Size -* 150x150

All i need is for it to be resized to 150x150 and given a border. I'd like 2 if possible, one with a black border and the other with a silver one.

Appreciate it.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 14, 2007)

*Request for Snow Princess =D*

*Type:* Sig =]
*Stock: *
*Size: *Regular T_T IDK!! >_<''
*Text: *Bleach
*Other: *Idk >_< If picture can't be uised ill gladly get another :3


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 15, 2007)

Genesis said:


> *Type -* Avatar
> *Stock -* *Link Removed*
> *Size -* 150x150
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll make this.



Weezy said:


> can someone transparent this


*Turn off your sig, or nothing happens.*

Request ignored - you just requested a few days ago. Interval for requests is 7 days/one week. Come back again.


----------



## Caile (Jun 15, 2007)

Distant Shadows said:


> Okay Saya, I have a request for you. =o
> 
> *Signature and Avatar Request.​*​​Avatar Size : 150x150
> Signature Size : You chooose.
> ...



I think she's away, So .. I guess this is up for takes by anyone. >_<;


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 15, 2007)

*Broly:*







*.maria ♥*



Different border. 



*next:*

Bleach's sig.


----------



## pancake (Jun 15, 2007)

EEE! I love it. Thank you so much. <3 *reps*


----------



## Seany (Jun 15, 2007)

Two avatars please.
Just size these two babies up, that's all i ask. =p


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sizes: 150 x 150

ty!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 15, 2007)

Ahh Thanks Snow Princess i love it  !!


----------



## faults (Jun 15, 2007)

Type: signature and avatar
Color: Make it dark
Stock: 
Size: 360 x 125 for sig
125x125 for avatar
Text: "Fleeting Dreams", then somewhere else, have the name "faults" on there

Meh yea it was pretty hard to find a good stock of Kuma, so if that isn't suitable, I'll look for a better one or just simply cancel my request. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

Misa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the avy!! Well you could do somthing with the banner, maybe strech it a a litle and remove the background?

btw. I'll give you my rep as soon as i can!


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a quick question. What do I do if I see someone who has used a sig that I had received from a request without permission or credit given?:amazed


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd like a signature and matching avatar please!

Stock: 
Size: 500x300
Text: ChickenNoodleSoupXD...Good for the soul
Colors: Anything that looks nice with the pic
________________________________________________
Avatar
Size: Normal Avatar Size
Text: ChickenNoodleSoupXD

Umm... Thanks in advance. If the image doesn't work, I'm fine with it, just please tell me if I need to get a new one.  It doesn't matter to me whenever this ges finished, just whenever you can get to it. Once again thank you ^^


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 16, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent if shichi does it can u make it glowy like this?


----------



## Katsura (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello. I'd like an avatar out of this picture please! ;Click
-Size: 150-150
I'd like it to have a rather visible border. Other than that, do whatever you'd like ;p

And additionally, a signature out of this picture, if someone would bother (would be great if the same guy / girl made both the avatar and the sig, so that they'd fit somewhat together) Click

Size; Whatever you think looks the best. (Just not too big)


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 17, 2007)

Stock: 
Colors/background: I dunno, whatever goes with it
Phrase: Sexta Espada
Size(sig only): 400x150
Also, only the head/chest area. I don't want the text at the bottom.

Thanks.


----------



## Usagi (Jun 17, 2007)

Lone said:


> Two avatars please.
> Just size these two babies up, that's all i ask. =p
> 
> 
> ...



I did these, to lessen the load off peoples plates~

Re-host please.


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 17, 2007)

@azor

that picture is just so adorable that i had to try it.. XD if you don't like what i did and don't want to take it, it's okay.  it was just so fun making the sig... i love emo sasuke XD  


*Spoiler*: __ 














i tried my best to make it emo-ish... but i kinda doubt that it's light and funny.. O_o


----------



## Seany (Jun 17, 2007)

Usagi said:


> I did these, to lessen the load off peoples plates~
> 
> Re-host please.



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 17, 2007)

*Neko:* 

different borders.









*Bleach:*




*faults:* I can't see your stock!

*Bad Milk:* report them to a mod, maybe they'll remove the sig.*shrug*

*Next:* Distant Shadows and ChickenNoodleSoupXD


----------



## Constantine (Jun 17, 2007)

*Sig/Ava Request for Shichi, Yoshi, Misa or Snow Princess or anyone available.*

*Sig:*
Stock: 
Text: X|Kira
SubText: Mikami Teru.
Colors: Reds, Black, Yellows, Dark colors and/or any Colors that go with the stock.
Size: Big but not too big, and definitely not too small, otherwise it's your choice =']
other: Rounded border

*Ava:*
Stock: Same as Sig: 
Text: .X|Kira.
Colors: Same as Sig.
Size: 125x125 and 150x150 plz.
other:  rounded border

 *Thanx <3 [I will Definitely Rep & Cred]*


----------



## Neko (Jun 17, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Neko:*
> 
> different borders.



Thnx So Much  [Rep & Cred]


----------



## Tabris (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello, I'd like to request a signature, please.

Stock: 
Text: In The Midst Of Movement And Chaos, Embrace The Passion Within Your Soul
Size: Standard
Rounded Edges, If that's not too much trouble.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ausar (Jun 18, 2007)

How's it going?

If its not a problem, I'd like to make an avatar and sig request, here it is:

*Type:* Avatar and Signature

*Stock: * what up dawg


*Size:* Av: 150 x 150, Sig: 500 x 150

*Text:* Av: Ausar, Sig: Future Hero

*Other:* 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bleach (Jun 18, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Bleach:*



That is soooo coool!!! !! I repping +credding u nao ^_^


----------



## Heroin (Jun 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I came in here last time but I didn't read the rules 
But this time I did..And I turn of my sig..



*
Avatar*
*size:*125x125 and 75x75 *please make the 75x75 a jpg*
*color:*~I donno.. Something that will look nice~
*Text:no text 


Signature:*
*Size: *The best size you think ^__^
*Text:* Sexy pervert
*Color:*Same as the avatar
Please make it transparent

*My picture*

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g300/greenmonk900/air8rj.jpg




Thank you, who ever makes it for me <333


----------



## az0r (Jun 19, 2007)

lalagirl said:


> @azor
> 
> that picture is just so adorable that i had to try it.. XD if you don't like what i did and don't want to take it, it's okay.  it was just so fun making the sig... i love emo sasuke XD
> 
> ...





THANKS! I FOOKEN LOVE YOU    REP !


----------



## lalagirl (Jun 19, 2007)

@azor

yaay~ i'm soo glad you like it.. XD 

hey, uhm.. the avatar's a bit blurry.. want me to fix it? ^_^


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 19, 2007)

Type: Signature and Avatar, thankyou so much =) 
Stock: 
Size: Whatever size you find good...I'm a regular member
Text: Wake Me Up Inside
Colors: Darker colors, please!
Other: First, I want to thank you so much! Second, if you cannot make an avatar, that's okay. I would greatly appreciate if someone did make an avvi, but if you can only make a signature, thank you  .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2007)

*Request*
Transparency


Avatar:
Stocknce you transparent the image above I want a close up on Kisame's face.
Colorsne
Textne
Size:150x150,


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 19, 2007)

Weezy, turn off your sig. 
I'm going to post a request soon.


----------



## Senzur (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey I have a request:

For an avatar: (You can resize it) 
Colors: None
Text: None
Border: Can u make it red? Or if not, black?
Size: The Usual 150 x 150
Thanks! Rep will come!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay. I have like, the simplest request ever, I just need someone to add good text to my avatar. I don't have the right font, I don't know what that is but none of mine fit. Please make it fairly simple, in a color that you think fits, and please not like, taking over much of the picture.
Text: Mimi


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it possible for you guys to make a sig/avy(150x150) combo with this?


Just asking, I don't really care if you guys don't want to do it.


----------



## Iruka (Jun 20, 2007)

_I took some of your simpler requests. Sorry Gfxers of this thread if you were looking forward to doing them ne.  _




Weezy said:


> *Request*
> Transparency
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not sure what you mean by a "normal" border and if you want the transparent pic as your ava or not. So here are choices:

*Spoiler*: _Avartas_ 



 -or-  -or-
 -or-  -or- 


Misa-chan did a version too: Click Me



Samosasa said:


> Hey I have a request:
> 
> For an avatar: (You can resize it)
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 --or -- 


Linali said:


> Okay. I have like, the simplest request ever, I just need someone to add good text to my avatar. I don't have the right font, I don't know what that is but none of mine fit. Please make it fairly simple, in a color that you think fits, and please not like, taking over much of the picture.
> Text: Mimi


Is this font okay with you?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 20, 2007)

It's awesome Dobe, thank you love <3


----------



## Misa (Jun 20, 2007)

Dobe said:


> _I took some of your simpler requests. Sorry Gfxers of this thread if you were looking forward to doing them ne.  _



Oh gawd I hate you  you did all the ones i was doing XD <3

Try to put them on a spoiler tag so the page wont take that long to load and ask Shirozaki if you can help ^^.

@ Weezy:


----------



## DookieMonster (Jun 20, 2007)

Type: , signature and avatar, 
Stock: Why did Itachi kill the clan?
Size: avatar 150x150
Sig- 350x125

Text: None
Other:- Can you make my request somewhat similar to that.
For:Anyone..that wishes to do it.
Thx in Advance.


----------



## Misa (Jun 20, 2007)

@DookieMonster: Edit>go advanced> Un check "show signature"


----------



## DookieMonster (Jun 20, 2007)

Done, sorry...i forgot how to remove.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 20, 2007)

Dobe said:


> _I took some of your simpler requests. Sorry Gfxers of this thread if you were looking forward to doing them ne.  _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like misa's version better, the kisame shot was too close.But ill till rep you.

EDIT:
can i have the avatar be transparent when i use it? If its possible i'll rep you again?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 20, 2007)

*Dobe*<33333 THANK YOU!!! I'm sure that Shiro will not object. She and I are very lazy and we appreciate the help!!lol

*Distant Shadows:* 





*ChickenNoodleSoupXD:*

3 different versions ava, pick the one you like and RE-HOST GUYS!!

 or  or 



*Next:*

Uchiha Sasuke 
Katsura 
Sexta Espada


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 20, 2007)

*Type*: Avatar 
*Stock*: Lelouch
*Size*: 150x150 
*Text*: None
*Other*: Include a border please. 
Would transparency look best? If you can make it good any other way that'd be fine, if transparency's best, go for it. 

*Type*: Signature
*Stock*: Same As Above
*Size*: 400x100
*Text*: None
*Other*: Include a border please. 

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## Caile (Jun 20, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Distant Shadows:*


Thanks, Alot. =) I'll be sure to use them right away. <3


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 20, 2007)

Er, can I have it PMed to me? It's OK if I can't, just curious.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sexy Pervert said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you havn't allready worked on mine, I change my mine..

I would like to use this picture..

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g300/greenmonk900/D06_0102.jpg



But if you are allready working on the other pic.. Then I'll just take that one 

But yea i'm not in a hurry.. Take your time <3


----------



## Senzur (Jun 20, 2007)

omg thanks so much weezy!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 20, 2007)

Can you make a sig out of the middle part? The part where the girl punches the guy? And can you take out the text please? Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey all I have a sig request 

I don't care really who does it but IF she's avaliable (meaning if she has time or even feels like doing one at all) I would like for Shichi to make but (yes I know she's not taking requests)

Ava:
Stock:

Colors:
Orange, Yellow, Blue. If you don't like them then use different ones
Other:
Do anything you want. 
Text:
Sailor V

Sig:
Stock:

Text:
Pretty Soilder Sailor V
Colors:
Same for the  Ava
Size:
Any size you wanna make it
Other:
Do anything you want


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 21, 2007)

For any one.

Sig:

*Stock:* 

*Colors:* Grays, Backs, a little dark red

*Other:* Make the backround gray and hazy, and darken the group members into like a black silhouette look so it just sort of shows their outline, if you know what I mean. 

*Text:* 

"I'll buy a gun and start a war,
 if you can tell me something worth fighting for" in Dark Red.

*Size:* Any

Rep and credit will be provided.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 21, 2007)

*Uchiha Sasuke:*

 OR 

*Katsura:*





*Sexta Espada:*



*Next:*

Will-o-Wisp
Ausar 
Sexy Pervert


----------



## Katsura (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot SP. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll rep+cred


----------



## Suzie (Jun 21, 2007)

Miyavi said:


> Avatar + Signature Request
> 
> Avatar Pic: *Pearl-The Landlord*
> Avatar Size: 150x150
> ...



Repost from page 33


----------



## Usagi (Jun 22, 2007)

Before Shiro comes in and rips some people a new one, don't forget to turn off your signatures. 

My -simple- request for anyone~

Just a transparency


So that's it, resized a bit since so it's not *too* big, otherwise my only other request just fade it out on the bottom.

Other: 
Avatar 150x150
Thin black border
Colors: pinks and light purples
Text: Usagi in a Cursive font please~

Rep and cred :3


----------



## Chairman Mao (Jun 22, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Before Shiro comes in and rips some people a new one, don't forget to turn off your signatures.
> 
> My -simple- request for anyone~
> 
> ...


Well, I hope nobody minds a guest artist. 

*Spoiler*: _weddingday_


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2007)

*Sig and Avy request for Snow Princess ^_^*

*Stock*:
*Size*: Regular
*Text*: I like ice
*Subtext*: Bleach

U dont have to put text in avy. Also if this is not a week from my last request then sorry T_T. I think it was a week ago though not sure =/


----------



## Usagi (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you Chairman Mao.


----------



## SMercury (Jun 23, 2007)

Guess who's back, *Shirozaki*! 'Been awhile; I see the old shop was closed and renovated into this new one .... nice!

I've been revived and I'm ready to assist (for a limited time) 



Gatsu-Kun said:


> Hey all I have a sig request



I'll just grab this one ... *runs away sneakingly*


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 23, 2007)

Guys come on, turn your damn sigs off and don't repost your requests!! Doesn't anyone read the rules anymore?!!! Shichi is not gonna like this and she's not going to make your requests if you keep breaking the rules? 


*Will-o-Wisp:*



*Ausar:* I made you two versions ava one is 125x125 (because you're not a senior member) and the other ava is 150x150 (the size you requested in case you wanted to upload it when you become a senior member that is). 







*Sexy Pervert:*

 <--- 75x75 jpg ava





CREDIT AND RE-HOST THEM ALL OF YOU!!!

*Next:*
No Ai's Sakura
DookieMonster
Shinn


----------



## Suzie (Jun 23, 2007)

Avatar + Signature Request

Avatar Pic: iluvino-pig
Avatar Size: 150x150
Text: Miyavi
Other: Your Choice

Sig Pic: **Same as Avatar**
Size: 400x150 or 400x120
Text: The Beauty of Death
Other: Your choice


----------



## SMercury (Jun 24, 2007)

It's been awhile ...


Gatsu-Kun said:


> Hey all I have a sig request




*Spoiler*: __ 








​


Miyavi said:


> Avatar + Signature Request





*Spoiler*: __ 








​

Hope you like 'em.


----------



## Tabris (Jun 24, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Guys come on, turn your damn sigs off and don't repost your requests!! Doesn't anyone read the rules anymore?!!! Shichi is not gonna like this and she's not going to make your requests if you keep breaking the rules?
> 
> 
> *Will-o-Wisp:*
> ...



Thnx Alot, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ausar (Jun 24, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> Guys come on, turn your damn sigs off and don't repost your requests!! Doesn't anyone read the rules anymore?!!! Shichi is not gonna like this and she's not going to make your requests if you keep breaking the rules?
> 
> 
> *Will-o-Wisp:*
> ...



Thanks so much Snow Princess!


----------



## Suzie (Jun 24, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, They look great


----------



## Temari (Jun 24, 2007)

avatar sig request for snow princess

*Avatar:*
Stock:Link removed*Colors:* "What ever color looks Good with the pic "and matches with the avatar and sig well xd   
Text: none
Size: 125*125 oh and anouther 150*150 if you can when i get more post in i could use big 1 xd
*Signature:*Link removed *same as the Avatar*
Colors: Same as Avatar
text: Kula Diamond
other: can put border avatar please thx you could put border sig if you want your choice dont have put it any color look good with the the pic ^^.
Size: 400*500 same size same size as the pic
of course ill credit that you did it and rep you even my rep not so much thank you xd


----------



## Azurite (Jun 24, 2007)

azurite said:


> Request to Suigetsuanyone
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



one month bump


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 24, 2007)

SMercury said:


> It's been awhile ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE IT! Thanks so much


----------



## Yosha (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a avatar request for misa, chauron or yoshitune and the signature is for anyone to do.

*Avatar*

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Yondaime" "Konoha no Kesshi"

*Signature*
*Stock(s):* /
*Size:* up to you
*Text:* "natsukusa ya
tsuwamono domo ga
yume no ato"

ok, I know the sig is confusing but I want something like . I want the first stock for the sides (unless you can find a bigger image of the kanji on yondaime's back) and the banner in the middle, with the text above it.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 24, 2007)

Avatar request for SMercury or Snow Princess

Stock: 

I know screenshots can be hard to work with, so if you can't use it then tell me.

Text: Light My Candle
To whoever makes it, could you put a textless and one with text up please? ^^;

Size: 150x150

That's it for guidelines. Thanks.

EDIT: Sorry >.<


----------



## Constantine (Jun 24, 2007)

TURN YOUR DAMN SIGNATURES OFF PEOPLE! 
(sorry people I'm really not that mean, it's just that we've been telling you guys over and OVER again to turn your signatures off.)


----------



## Azurite (Jun 24, 2007)

^ I dont think words in peoples signatures cause lag


----------



## Constantine (Jun 24, 2007)

I wasn't talking to Linali :sweat, I meant the other people  who don't turn off their signatures in general (many examples in this page), sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 24, 2007)

request for sigi and avi
*sigi*
size:400x125
pic:¤
colorz: Whatever fitz
Text: ¤Pimp¤
*avi*
pic:same as sigi
colorz whatever fitz
size:125x125
text:¤Pimp¤

The ichigo pic for sig and ava


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 24, 2007)

The pictures in ppls sigs slow the download of the page, so is quoting my posts just to say thanks!! can't you guys say thanks without the quotation?!! my post was very long and filled with sigs and they're now being triple posted in one page :/

*No Ai's Sakura:*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey SMercury/Snow Princess! May I ask for a Bruce Lee Sig/Ava?

Stock: the vid!
Text: Bruce Lee
Subtext: Enter The Dragon
Ava Size: 125x125


----------



## Shiro (Jun 25, 2007)

*Render/Transparency Request:

Stock: 
I just need Kurenai, Kakashi and Asuma *


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you so much, Snow Princess! I will surely credit and rep you! Have an AWESOME day!


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a request please. 

Type: Signature and Avy please. 
Stock:Here
Size: 500 by 400 or so for the sig, 150 x 150 for the avy. 
Text: "Love" 

Other then that, do what ever you want. Please and thank you.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, excuse this post please but the forums haven't been working for me, I can't see any new posts since the last time I logged in, until I make another post, so if someone makes mine, could you please PM me? Thanks. ^^;


----------



## SMercury (Jun 25, 2007)

azurite said:


> one month bump




Here ya go...

​


----------



## Azurite (Jun 25, 2007)

omg thank you !!! ive havent seen you in awhile


----------



## SMercury (Jun 25, 2007)

Linali said:


> Ok, excuse this post please but the forums haven't been working for me, I can't see any new posts since the last time I logged in, until I make another post, so if someone makes mine, could you please PM me? Thanks. ^^;



*PM'd!*



azurite said:


> omg thank you !!! ive havent seen you in awhile



Your welcome! Yea... I was just too busy and gfx were the last things I wanted to do ... But summer's here so I'm free!


----------



## Azurite (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol, i see.. >.> lets not spam this thread (PM me tmr) ttyl !


----------



## Constantine (Jun 26, 2007)

Lavi said:


> Request for anyone available =]
> 
> *Sig:*
> Stock:
> ...



9 day bump


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2007)

hi again 

i would like two request 2 more sexy avys if you do not mind
Just size these up please, no effects added or anything! ;p

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Sizes: 150 x 150

thanks!


----------



## Misa (Jun 26, 2007)

@ Lone:

*Spoiler*: __ 









No need to cred or rep.


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2007)

ty! you rock Misa!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 26, 2007)

_*Sig + avy request for Snow Princess*_

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
text: Bang. (with the period please)
style: dark, elegant

type: sig
stock: 
size: 350x100
text: Vampire Knight
style: dark, elegant

if possible, could I get two different style of dark and elegant on each one?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2007)

avatar
StockA link
Colorsne
Textne
Size:150x150, i want a close up on his face and a regular frame

Avatar #2
StockA link
Colors:None
Textne
Size:150x150


----------



## DrDragan90 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Type: *Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Well the size so that it fits in the avatar window here...
*Text: *DrDragan - _Chibi_
*Other:* Put the text in the right bottom corner and make a new nice background for the picture with some light colors please...!!


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 26, 2007)

Type: Just Signature
Stock: Piano / Keyboard
Size:150 x 150
Text: I hate muppets.
Other: I'd like the text at the top right corner in white with a black outline. Thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2007)

Type: Signature
Size: ....whatever fits
Text:

The love in my heart burns

Crossing a thousand dreams
​

Source:
Other: Text in pink italics.


----------



## SMercury (Jun 26, 2007)

Jay said:


> I have a avatar request for misa, chauron or yoshitune and the *signature is for anyone to do*.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Pimp said:


> request for sigi and avi





*Spoiler*: __ 












Kenpachi said:


> avatar
> 
> Avatar #2




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 27, 2007)

*DookieMonster:* 

I tried to stick to the style you wanted >_>;; sorry if it didn't turn out how you expected!!







btw, you're not a senior member so you can't upload a 150X150pix ava that's why I made you another ava which is 125x125pix.


*Shinn:*

I've extended the height just a lil bit for the stock to appear nicely but if you still want it to be 100pix for height then say so and I'll squash it for ya 

*With black border.





*With white border. 





RE-HOST THEM!!!!!!

I'll come back later to see what requests I'll do next... too tired to check them right now -__- * yawn*


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 27, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> For any one.
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...



One week bump.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 27, 2007)

SMercury said:


> *Spoiler*: __


It is great, thanks.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Snow Princess, looks perfect!  
+rep.


----------



## DookieMonster (Jun 27, 2007)

Thx Snow! It's awsome. Rep.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 27, 2007)

Shirou-chan said:


> Hey SMercury/Snow Princess! May I ask for a Bruce Lee Sig/Ava?
> 
> Stock: Corrupt Vergil just got owned
> Text: Bruce Lee
> ...




Reposttt


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 27, 2007)

Repost....please?:sleepy


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jun 27, 2007)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
Size: 500x300
Text: Want it to say Art Is A Bang in background
Other: Want there to be a background of earth with an Iwa village symbol.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Teru♥ (Jun 28, 2007)

*Sig + Ava Request for Snow Princess *(I'm beginning to love your work  ) or Smercury

*Type: *Avatar 
*Stock: *x
*Text: * Marshie
*Style: *Depends on you

*Type: *Sig
*Stock:* x
*Text: *Marshie (it depends on you if you want to put a subtext)
*Style:* Depends on you

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jun 28, 2007)

Please I want sig and ava for this img

Enter'

Or



Enter 22

Size sig : 400 X 150

Size Ava : 100 X 100

Please Write : The Heart Is Broken   ( big )

And

Snake Sasuke   ( Small )

I wait


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 28, 2007)

> *Spoiler*: __



thanx a bunch


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jun 28, 2007)

Type: Signature and Avvy
Stock: http://www.sheezyart.com/view/1204763/
Size: Avvy: 125 X 125, Sig: 125X 400
Text: K.S.
Other: Choose your own colors and surprise me


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2007)

*Type:* Sig
*Stock:* want this pic to take up most of the sig, about the whole left side, to the middle. With this pic finishing it up at the right
*Text:* At the bottom reading "Even The Best Fail"
*Size:* 500 x what ever is easiest for you.
*Other:* Make sure to put a nice border in between both the pics. I don't want it to look like its all meshed together.

Thank you in advance. Will +rep


----------



## Crayons (Jun 28, 2007)

*HEY EVERYBODY. I ASKED SHIROZAKI <3 (YEAH, THE REQUEST SHOP OWNER) IF I CAN HELP DOING REQUESTS, AND SHE SAID YES  *

I'm going to start doing some requests tomorrow (since it's already 1 am here). In the meantime, I know some of you may ask for samples of my work. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











^_^


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Signature and Avatar Request for Snow Princess*

Stock for both ava and sig: 

Size: (ava)125X125px (sig)500X300px [or whatever makes it looks best; I'm a normal member]

Text: (ava)ff (sig) fennixfire

Color: Your choice. If you can avoid using pink, please do so. If not, oh well.

Rep and Credit! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 28, 2007)

*Bad Milk:*



*working on:*
Bleach 
Kula Diamond


----------



## Bad Milk (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks so much SP!


----------



## Crayons (Jun 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _DrDragon90_ 





please rehost them and credit if you're gonna use them 





*Spoiler*: _Snake Sasuke_ 








please rehost them and credit if you're gonna use them


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jun 29, 2007)

crayons

Thanks < Very nice sig


----------



## Crayons (Jun 29, 2007)

Please, Snake Sasuke, turn off your sig or no one's gonna do your request again.

EDIT:
*I SAID REHOST AND CREDIT :toliet*


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jun 29, 2007)

Iam Sorry <<


----------



## az0r (Jun 29, 2007)

Sig And Avatar Request 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Test: az0r

Avarar Size : 150x150

Style: Vertical Like this 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Also i want it colorful happy and cute + rounded borders

thanks alot cred+rep


----------



## Crayons (Jun 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Inarigo_ 



I was a bit confused with your request, because you said that you just want a "signature" but the size you gave me is for an avatar (150x150). If what you really want is an avatar, just tell me and I will resize it for you (because 150x150 is for senior members only).



credit and rehost if you're gonna use it


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 30, 2007)

wow thank you. i said 150 x 150 because i want a small sig and maybe if i get to senior i could use it for a sig. would it be hard to resize it into two more sizes? (75 x 75 and 125 x 125) (it looks so good i want three sizes now but u might be busy^^



edit: ill just use 125 x 125 for avy then.


----------



## Temari (Jun 30, 2007)

Inarigo said:


> wow thank you. i said 150 x 150 because i want a small sig and maybe if i get to senior i could use it for a sig. would it be hard to resize it into two more sizes? (75 x 75 and 125 x 125) (it looks so good i want three sizes now but u might be busy^^



        NP guys glad i can help ^^


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 30, 2007)

Kula Diamond said:


>


wow thank you too. i credit both of you.


----------



## Crayons (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah, thank you Kula


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2007)

? Gin ? said:


> I have a request please.
> 
> Type: Signature and Avy please.
> Stock:Here
> ...



Bump. D8**


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 30, 2007)

Crayons, would you please do mine....?


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 30, 2007)

*? Gin ? and Orange-Neko-chan145 you two will be ignored!! 
1)don't pump your requests. 
2)remove your sigs especially you Orange-Neko you left your sig showing in your first request!!!! Gah.. didn't you read the rules?!*

*Bleach:*



OR 





*Kula Diamond:*







I'm no good with big sigs >< so I made it transparent.. hope you like it. 

*Next I'm working on:*
Shirou-chan 
Shiro 
ViolentlyHappy 
Marshie♥ 
fennixfire


*Can someone else PLEASE take care of these requests? 
I only took the ones directed to me?*
Cross Marian
Kinsmaster 
Kayvaan Shrike
Abyssion 
az0r


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *? Gin ? and Orange-Neko-chan145 you two will be ignored!!
> 1)don't pump your requests.
> 2)remove your sigs especially you Orange-Neko you left your sig showing in your first request!!!! Gah.. didn't you read the rules?!*



1)It was not on the first post, so sorry. 

2)It was an accident. 

Sorry for making you mad.


----------



## Temari (Jun 30, 2007)

omg i love it thx snow princess your the best rep plus cred


----------



## Misa (Jul 1, 2007)

az0r said:


> Sig And Avatar Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm going to try to  do this one~



Cute as you wanted~ 

Credit if used.

Btw is that Haruhi and Tamaki? XD


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 1, 2007)

please Iwant Sig and Ava

400 X 150

Write : Snake Sasuke

And : Love



Or

This


Please Iam Wait


----------



## Fai (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi. 
I would like to request a sig+avy.

*Sig*
Stock: P!atD
Text: Teen Hearts Beating Faster. 
Size: I don't have any exact size for it, but I was thinking if it could be in a sort of box-like shape. Maybe 400x300 or something to that degree~ 

*Avy*
Stock: Same as sig.
Text: Heartbeats.
Size: 125x125.

Thank you in advance <3.
------------------------------------

Snake Sasuke - Didn't crayons make you a set like, 2 days ago  ?
The rule is you can request again *a week* after you have received your last request.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Bleach:*
> 
> 
> 
> OR



oh thats beautiful :3!! I wish i culd rep but im rep banned T_T Ill be sure to cred though  and rehost =3


----------



## Crayons (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Cross Marian_ 











Credit and rehost if used.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 1, 2007)

Type: Signature+Avy

Stock: 

Text: In the bottom left corner of both the avy and sig can you put my username in the best text you have that matches with it?

Size: For avy I'd like 125x125 for sig it's whatever looks best.

Other: Can you make it have the tech look please. I'd like it if you used C4D's in it too. Can I also have a border on the avy?


----------



## Kinsmaster (Jul 1, 2007)

Kinsmaster said:


> Type: Signature
> Stock:
> Size: 500x300
> Text: Want it to say Art Is A Bang in background
> ...


Bumpnessss


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 1, 2007)

Iam waite >>


----------



## Raizen (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _READ THIS SNAKE SASUKE_ 



TURN OFF YOUR SIG!!!!


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 1, 2007)

Snake Sasuke said:


> please Iwant Sig and Ava
> 
> 400 X 150
> 
> ...



This Is My Request !


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _TO ANY REQUESTERS_ 



*TURN OFF UR SIGNATURES PEOPLE *


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> *Type:* Sig
> *Stock:* want this pic to take up most of the sig, about the whole left side, to the middle. With this pic finishing it up at the right
> *Text:* At the bottom reading "Even The Best Fail"
> *Size:* 500 x what ever is easiest for you.
> ...



Bumpage!. Thank you in advance


----------



## Taki (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello! Its my first time back in a while, can someone with alot of expirience do this request ^^

Avi:
Size: 125x125
Color scheme: Just put in a background and change the contrast anyway you see fit
Border: A 3-layer border if black, white, and black, all 1 px size

Banner:
Size: 380x120
Color scheme: Same as avi, but change contrast to a little bit darker
Text: Put "TAKI" right next to Sasuke, but not in any curisve test. The put "Dance of the Sword" right under the main text

Please and thank you. Will rep and credit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2007)

Avy and sig request for SMercury or Snow Princess. Whomever can do it first.

Stock:X

Avatar
Size:125x125
Text:Kasumi-sama
Colors: Same as the sig

Sig
Size:400x150
Text: Sexy Goddess Kasumi-sama
Colors: Your choice of colors, I couldn't decide.

Thanks for whoever does it.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 2, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cross Marian_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG You rock!  *reps and cred*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 2, 2007)

I sorry if its not time again (my Sailor V fanboyness is kicking in again T_T)

SMercury (or) Shirozaki (remember if she wants to do one or feels like it)

Type: Ava and Sig

Stock: (sig stock)
(ava stock) (use just Sailor Venus)

Text: You can decide on that

Size: Normal size

Other: Colors need to go along with her
And is there anyway you can make the avy and sig style like these?
DA version
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Brooke (Jul 2, 2007)

Type: Signature Request
StockA Version
Size:Whatever is good for you
Text:Hero's Come Back!
Other:I only want Naruto in the pic if possible.Colors whatever you like.

Edit:fixed stock image


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 2, 2007)

toothpick the link is broken


----------



## Brooke (Jul 2, 2007)

Let me fix dat now


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 2, 2007)

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Avatar
Size:150x150

Thanks!

Can I get a black lined border please?

Can it show the whole head and some of the body? Thanks! Just the same color as original.


----------



## Misa (Jul 2, 2007)

Snake Sasuke said:


> This Is My Request !


Stop that, no one will do it now, if you wanted done delete those posts and wait.


@ *Uchiha Sasuke:* Thanks for telling them but please stop~

No more posts from you unless you are requesting something.

@*仮面の軍勢*: Do you only wanted to be resized? please specify, colors/etc.Delete the other post too.

@*Gatsu-Kun*: Turn off your sig read the rules.

I wonder where is shirozaki, I miss her taking care of them T.T<3


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2007)

Banner; Size is ok like it is now.




Can someone make this transparent..oh and there shoul't be no backgound, and maybe put some colours in..


Avy; 150x150





if you could make a cool background for this, maybe somthin in red..and make special edges..thats all ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 3, 2007)

You tell'em Misa  

Just because Shiro is a little busy doesn't mean you ignore the rules!! 
Anyone that leaves their sig showing or repost and pump their requests will be ignored print that in your thick heads!!! 
your request will not be done faster if you pump it!!! It will be done when it's your turn, and if you think that you've been skipped then send a pm to any gfxer that works here. 



*Shirou-chan:*








*Shiro:*

First of all maximum width for a sig here is 500 so I resized it for you and I made you two versions one that I just rendered from the original stock and another one that I completed the parts that were cut from the sides, you'll know the difference when you see them. it's your choice, pick the one you like best. 





*ViolentlyHappy:* 






*Working on:*
Marshie 
fennixfire


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 3, 2007)

Misa said:


> Stop that, no one will do it now, if you wanted done delete those posts and wait.
> 
> 
> @ *Uchiha Sasuke:* Thanks for telling them but please stop~
> ...



I know what the rules are I set my options to where it wouldn't show my sig but apparently it doesn't like me


----------



## Shiro (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks SP ^^


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 3, 2007)

size:400x300
stock:
backroundA Version
text:Yellow flash of kanoha, and my name. Choose the best text style suitable
Otheran you remove the text on the top right and bottom left of the pic


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 3, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *ViolentlyHappy:*




You're awesome!
Love them!   +reps for joo love


----------



## PhantasiaArche (Jul 4, 2007)

umm, i am here to request a sig and ava please:

sizes: whatever works.
pics: 
colours: a purple-ish blue colour.
text: in small writing in the bottom right corner: i love you.
border: minimum size.

 also, since the ava can only be so big, get sakura and sasuke's hand in the ava.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 4, 2007)

*yondaime sharingan and emo-sasuke101*
You can only make a request if you have at least 100 posts.


*Spoiler*: _tahki_ 





I made a lighter one, just in case you want this:



About the avatar.. I tried to make it just like what you said, with a black, white, then black border, 1px each. It turned out right when I saved it as a .psd file but whenever I upload the ava, it always become like this:



I tried many times to fix it but I can't. I hope you still like this one. 

*credit and rehost if you're going to use it*


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 4, 2007)

Fixed it for ya crayons


----------



## Crayons (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you SP 

You can take that one, tahki, and be sure to include SP in the credits!


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah… credits all goes to you crayons  I only fixed a border that was nothing!!


----------



## az0r (Jul 4, 2007)

az0r said:


> Sig And Avatar Request
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



bump from 40


----------



## Geno (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a request (hope I'm doing this right...^^;; )

*Type*: Signature

*Stock*: Here (Mostly his upper body, might have to be place around the left....)

*Size*: 400 x 130 (However, a different size can be used if needed/preferred)

*Text*: "Seto Kaiba" as the main text, and "Geno" in smaller text. If it looks a bit crowded, the just go with "Seto Kaiba". Font is up to the maker's choice.

*Other*: For the colors, use something that goes along with the stock image.

Thanks in advance.
Would rep and give credit when done. ^^


----------



## Misa (Jul 4, 2007)

az0r said:


> bump from 40





Misa said:


> I'm going to try to  do this one~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Page 41~                                 .


----------



## az0r (Jul 5, 2007)

Misa said:


> Page 41~                                 .




oh sorry must of missed it 

love them thanks so much!

rep + cred!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like an avatar made from this pic:


Border it plz

Size: for it to be the biggest possible size for not being a senior member. 

and a resized one: 150x150 (for when i become a senior member)

Backround:
if you could make the backround like this that would be great


and writing that says Byakuya Kuchiki

thank you


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 5, 2007)

Signature and Avy Request Please

*Photo:*

*Signature Style *

*Size:* Ill leave that up to artist determination, But I like a good size signature.
*Text:* Destined Crossed Paths
*Style:* I like the color scheme present, id appreciate if those colors were used.  Anything else ill leave to artist interpretation.

*AVY*
Size: 150X150
Style: Matching signature focus on Sasukes face and Kabutos on opposite sides of each other.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lover Boy (Jul 5, 2007)

May I make a request?

I know it says my posts are only in the 60s but that's because most of my posts are in threads that don't count posts 

Plz let me make a request


----------



## Raizen (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry but even if you say please I don't think they'll do your request.


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

darn the requestman are on holidays >_<


----------



## Saya (Jul 6, 2007)

*Sig + Ava:*
For anyone who's okay with yaoi.
[H!ichixichi]
- - - - -
Sig image
Ava image
- - - - -
*Ava:*
Size: 150x150
Text: none
Colors: whatever fits
- - - - -
*Sig:*
Size: 400x150
Text: airish; no shaking throne
Colors: whatever fits
- - - - -
Thank you! ^^


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 6, 2007)

One Week Request



Abyssion said:


> *Type:* Sig
> *Stock:* want this pic to take up most of the sig, about the whole left side, to the middle. With this pic finishing it up at the right
> *Text:* At the bottom reading "Even The Best Fail"
> *Size:* 500 x what ever is easiest for you.
> ...


----------



## Raizen (Jul 6, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> darn the requestman are on holidays >_<



 your sig is on.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 7, 2007)

Marshie and fennixfire, sorry you two I haven't finished your requests yet and I'm going on an unexpected trip for a week >__>;; if by the time I come back your requests aren't fulfilled by another gfxer then I'll do them myself.. gomen guys!


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 7, 2007)

I Want Sig To this Pic

Clike Here

Write : Snake Sasuke

Love

Size : 400 X 150


----------



## Crayons (Jul 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Geno_ 









Credit and rehost if used






			
				SnowPrincess said:
			
		

> Marshie and fennixfire, sorry you two I haven't finished your requests yet and I'm going on an unexpected trip for a week >__>;; if by the time I come back your requests aren't fulfilled by another gfxer then I'll do them myself.. gomen guys!





This means that I have to work harder and faster, I'm going to look at some of the undone requests starting from.. Hmm.. Page 39 maybe. I'm not going to do the requests that are for certain gfxers (those with "_request for snowprincess, etc etc_")


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2007)

Renshi said:


> your sig is on.



 hehe ...yeah


----------



## Geno (Jul 7, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _Geno_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those banners are just awesome! =D
Thanks and added to your rep. ^^


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 7, 2007)

Snake Sasuke said:


> I Want Sig To this Pic
> 
> Clike Here
> 
> ...



I waite


----------



## Saya (Jul 7, 2007)

Snake Sasuke said:


> I waite



The link doesn't work.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 7, 2007)

Please, Snake Sasuke (and to everybody), this is from the first page:



> *I requested a sig/avatar, but it hasnt been replied/or done. What should I do?*
> ~ PM one of the GFX makers and ask them if they could do your request. DO NOT REPOST. Repost only if your request is 10 pages away. We would understand.



And fix the link if you want your request to be done.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 7, 2007)

I believe this is Snake Sasuke's picture: 

EDIT: I turned my sig off :sweat


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 8, 2007)

oK >> 

I Waite


----------



## Saya (Jul 8, 2007)

@ Snake Sasuke:

*Spoiler*: _done._ 




Take it or leave. CREDIT pleasekthnxbai.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you Saya  By the way if you want to do more request, please PM Shirozaki so she can add you to the GFXers list, otherwise, you can't do request anymore. And please, let's avoid posting spam.


*Spoiler*: _axle sama_ 



I am not good in making sigs with a "square-like " size.. So.. take it or leave it. *Credit* and *rehost* if you're going to use it.


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank You Saya


----------



## Cair (Jul 8, 2007)

Type: Siggy, plz.
Stock:  [ x ]
Size: 400 X 150
Text: ♥ Lotus ♥
Color: Whatever fits...I guess. 

Please and thank you!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm sorry Snow Princess....i'll leave since it will be ignored!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 9, 2007)

crayons said:


> Thank you Saya  By the way if you want to do more request, please PM Shirozaki so she can add you to the GFXers list, otherwise, you can't do request anymore. And please, let's avoid posting spam.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _axle sama_
> ...




Thank you. Cred and rep for you.


----------



## Teru♥ (Jul 9, 2007)

Marshie♥ said:


> *Sig + Ava Request for Snow Princess *(I'm beginning to love your work  ) or Smercury
> 
> *Type: *Avatar
> *Stock: *x
> ...



Since SP can't do my request since she's on vacation, crayons can you please do mine? Please! I would highly appreciate it if you did. I've been waiting forever.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 9, 2007)

Type:signature and avatar (Cut out of soras face for ava)
Stock:
Size: 500x300 I guess, I want whatever fits so its not too wide.
Text: None
Other: I just want a cutout of Sora and the water around him, nothing else.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 9, 2007)

Okay Marshie 


*Spoiler*: _kayvaan shrike_ 











*credit* and *rehost* if used


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks so much


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 9, 2007)

Is someone going to do my request?....


----------



## Brooke (Jul 9, 2007)

Type: Signature PLEASE!!
Stock:
Size:Maximum Signature Size Please
Text: Yohohoho! Skull-Joke
Other:I only want Brooke the skeleton in the sig no one else.Make it looks cool is all else I ask.


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Is someone going to do my request?....



dude if youre not 5 pages back then wait for the requestman and be thankful...youre not the only one


----------



## Chrno (Jul 9, 2007)

Type: Signature and avatar
Stock: 
Size: 420x380 around there somewhere, Whatever size necessary for avatar but big enough to be noticible ^^.
Text: "Never give up" and in a corner, Deimos as my name
Other: I like dark colors for this I think but light also works for me ^^.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2007)

*Request for crayons =D*

*Type:* Signature =]
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Regular =[
*Text: *Bleach
*Other: * Nope 

Ill be sure 2 cred . I cant rep tho im repped banned D:


----------



## Crayons (Jul 10, 2007)

*Vyse:* Your request is still in line.. Snow Princess is on a one week vacation that's why things are going slow.

*Toothpick:* Turn off your sig first, or else your request will be ignored.

*Loki:* Your sig.


*Spoiler*: _marshie_ 









150 x 150 (If in case you want to use it again when you become a senior member)





125 x 125








*Spoiler*: _captain pimp_ 



I hope this is girly enough for you ^_^









Credit and Rehost if used~


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 10, 2007)

2 Week Request



Abyssion said:


> *Type:* Sig
> *Stock:* want this pic to take up most of the sig, about the whole left side, to the middle. With this pic finishing it up at the right
> *Text:* At the bottom reading "Even The Best Fail"
> *Size:* 500 x what ever is easiest for you.
> ...


----------



## Crayons (Jul 10, 2007)

Abyssion, I just saw the stocks you provided and I'm having problems using it because of the quality. Is it okay with you if you change the stocks?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 10, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _captain pimp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks alot even though I had cancelled my request a few days ago ^^;;

I'll be sure to use the avy later on, but for now I'll rep you for your hard work


----------



## Omega id (Jul 11, 2007)

[anon] School_Days_-_2 [RAW]

Requesting an Ava+Sig Set

Avatar & Sig Dimensions: Same as current Ava/Sig
Tex: Hide or Hideto Matsumoto or Pink Spider
Color Scheme: Whatever... so long as it matches the image.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

*Edit: Avy Request For Anyone*

*Stock:* 
*Colors:* Sorta Like this *X* and shades close to it
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* Neko
*Edit:* You can leave the cat yellow

Thnx if You decide to do it


----------



## Crayons (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't know that you cancelled it  Oh well, I just hope that you like it.


*Spoiler*: _vyse_ 



Borders are all 1px.
white


black


red


Credit and rehost if used




EDIT: BTW people I don't do transparency request, because I really suck at it. I'm bad at rendering, I tell you. I won't be doing transparency request. If you want yours to be done, please wait for other GFXers to do them.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

ohhh thank you 

+reps

edit:

darn no points to give out today.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 11, 2007)

avy #1
Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:



Textne
Colorsne
Size:150x150, I want a frame like this btw--> 

Avy#2
Stock: Link removed
Textne
Colors:
Size:A close up on Itachi's face and make it 150x150


----------



## Raizen (Jul 11, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Type: Signature+Avy
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Bump from 41.


----------



## Teru♥ (Jul 11, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _marshie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh! That was so lovely!  I like it so much! You're an awesome GFXer!  *reps*


----------



## Chrno (Jul 12, 2007)

Chrno said:


> Type: Signature and avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 420x380 around there somewhere, Whatever size necessary for avatar but big enough to be noticible ^^.
> Text: "Never give up" and in a corner, Deimos as my name
> Other: I like dark colors for this I think but light also works for me ^^.



Hey after reading some really love Crayon's work would appreciate it a lot ^^.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2007)

Sig request as a non senoir member
Here
6:13-6:30
Textne


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2007)

Oops sorry and thanks for the link.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for that, Harlequin  I'm not really very strict in spamming this place but Shirozaki is, so can you two please delete your posts?


*Spoiler*: _unrequited silence_ 



I'm so sorry if it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to be. 









Cred and rehost if you still want to use it


----------



## Lover Boy (Jul 13, 2007)

Type:Avi+sig

Size:Avi=125x125

Sig=keep it teh same size as the stock is

Text:Lover Boy in fancy text in lower right corner of the avi, but not the sig
Other:I want hearts in the background

credits and rep given

thank you!


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 13, 2007)

I also requested it in the request thread but progress was slow...so yeah..thank you for a badass sig and avy in advance 

Stock for Sig: 

Siggy=

Size: 500 x 300

Text: on the top left hand corner-*Legendary* and on the bottom right hand corner- *Bastard*..same text please

Preferences: A badass lightning background or something..you guys are artists, get creative 

Stock for the avy is gonna be the finished sig

Avy=

Size: 125 x 125

Text: *Legendary*- where ever you think it looks best

Preferences: I would really appreciate it if the text in the avy matches the text in the sig...and also the same border that you use on the sig. Lastly i would like the avy to feature DS's eye and the tattoos if it can be done...thank you


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jul 14, 2007)

Sig and avy *request*:

* pic*:

* size*: sig: whatever size you think will fit
avy: 110x110 (just of both of their faces)

*colors*: shades close to it like orange and yellow

*text*:Let's play together...just the two of us

Thank you in advance. ^^


----------



## Heroin (Jul 15, 2007)

Signature request please If anyone has time can you work on mine..

*Picture*


*Text:*Sexy Pervert
*Color:*Anything that looks good to you..
*Size:*Anything that looks good to you

Can you make a V2 but this time I want the.. 
*Text:* Sexy Pervert (in the top signature)  Arrancar Society (in the signature on the bottom)

Thank you.. Take your time


----------



## Chopper (Jul 15, 2007)

Signature:

Stock: 
Text: .PhoeniX AND Beyonce
Other: Make it pretty please


*Request for anyone*


----------



## Crayons (Jul 15, 2007)

Turn off your sig first, Chopper.


*Spoiler*: _saya_ 













Credit and rehost if used.




Next: ura renge


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sig Request*
*Size:* 400 x 120
*Stock:* 
*Colors:* Black and Red
*Text: *Mikami Teru with under it The Real Kira....X-Kira
*Other:* Black Square Border

(bTW, you may have to reload the URL before you can see it^^)


----------



## Omega id (Jul 15, 2007)

Crayons are you the only person taking requests?

I feel bad =/ What happened to everyone else?


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 15, 2007)

*crayons:* Thanks for taking care of marshie's request! Don't strain yourself with all the requests cause you'll get bored soon trust me. 

btw, I'm not gonna be working here as much as before, so please guys don't direct requests to me from now on I'll pick at random and make them one at a time whenever I'm free..


*fennixfire:* I'm very sorry for the wait ><;;; here you go =D enjoy!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

This is for the image of the first post in my FC

*Spoiler*: __ 



impinisman




Text:The God Enel FC with light blue and white
size:540x480
Border:Blue stripes with white


----------



## Crayons (Jul 15, 2007)

King Bowser: I still can't see the image even if I reloaded the page.

Omega Id: Shirozaki is inactive at the moment, Misa comes back once in a while Snow Princess, well, here she is, she just returned from a vacation, and.. me. 

Snow Princess: Don't worry.. I only do request when I have free time/when I have nothing else to do. I don't force myself to do requests because, like what you said, I know I'll get tired of it if I do that. 

Totitos: Fix your link. ^_^

*BTW, people, I don't make transparency requests and requests with "real photos" () because I suck at them.*


----------



## Brooke (Jul 16, 2007)

I dont mean to be a bother and I know im not supposed to push it but my request was obviously passed by.  

ype: Signature PLEASE!!
Stock:Jasmine Richardson found guilty of murders and serving the maximum sentence.
Size:Maximum Signature Size Please
Text: Yohohoho! Skull-Joke
Other:I only want Brooke the skeleton in the sig no one else.Make it looks cool is all else I ask.


----------



## Omega id (Jul 16, 2007)

Well thats cool. I'm not in a hurry. Snow Princess is the one that made my current sig (and I like it). I was hoping she'd make the one I just requested  But anyway yeah.

If I had the right tools and knew how to make better sigs I'd help you out... I can make sigs but I suck, I use a program called Photo Impression for sigs. And the only time I do the sigs on that is if I am really despurate...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a request ^^

I'd like a sig and avvy please,

I hope this isn't too much trouble but 
Sig
Stock:Jasmine Richardson found guilty of murders and serving the maximum sentence.
Text: none
Size:reg sig size
Colors: White

Avatar
Size: Reg Avvy size
Matching the Sig

May I please have the edges rounded? If this is too much then do not take up the request.  Thank you for your time


----------



## Crayons (Jul 16, 2007)

Please turn off your sig, omega.


----------



## Nero (Jul 16, 2007)

Mikami Teru

i uploaded it at IMGbolt i think now it shouldbe alright^^


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> Banner; Size is ok like it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im 5 pages back xDD

if someone can still make it id be happy  

cheers~~


----------



## Totitos (Jul 16, 2007)

I already fix the link.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ura renge_ 











*Credit* and *rehost* if used.




Next: toothpick


----------



## Cair (Jul 16, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _ura renge_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll do yours Omega id, you too Loki.  

Like I said I'll pick at random so don't whine to me about being skipped...


----------



## Crayons (Jul 17, 2007)

Chickennoodlesoup: Yes, you are allowed but since you new request is a transparency, you have to wait for others (like SP, but she's cooling down a bit on making requests) to do yours. I don't take transparency requests.

Turn off your sig.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> I have a request ^^
> 
> I'd like a sig and avvy please,
> 
> ...



Am I allowed to change this request to something different?

Link removed 
May I please get the a transparenced, and may I have a matching Avvy of her face with the rounded edges.

If that is too difficult then do not take the request, thank you for your time.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 17, 2007)

chickensoup: So you just want her, like just the picture made transparent, and then a white rounded corner avatar? Cause I could do that for you if you wanted.


----------



## Brooke (Jul 18, 2007)

chickennoodle your sig hurry before you get introuble


----------



## Crayons (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _toothpick_ 



Sorry because:
1. It's not the maximum size; and
2. I think it doesn't look cool. I'm sorry 

Take it or leave it. Credit and rehost if used.











People, let's avoid spamming.
Next: Chrno


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type:signature and avatar (Cut out of soras face for ava)
Stock:Bearer of great news comes...HELL YEAH!!! 
Size: 500x300 I guess, I want whatever fits so its not too wide.
Text: None
Other: I just want a cutout of Sora and the water around him, nothing else.



posted that a while ago and got skipped over..:amazed


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 18, 2007)

^ 
then turn off your sig and fix your link if you don't want to be ignored.. :amazed


*Omega id*


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 19, 2007)

Type: Signature Request for Anyone.
Stock: 
Size: 350x115
Text: Neno, Rper and Gamer.
Other: None.

Can i possibly use this on another forum too?(for maker)


----------



## Omega id (Jul 19, 2007)

SnowP, I don't know if I told you this when you made my previous sig... but... I LOVE YOU. *hug*

Thanks a lot. I like it.

PS: Is it alright if I use the current host link for my sig? Or should I upload it somewhere else?


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 19, 2007)

^
Well it's wise that you upload it into your personal account if you don't want it to be deleted later on... tinypic.com is not trusted for long lasting image hosting you know. 

And turn off your sig >__>; *hugs back*


*-=LOki=-*

Ava..



Another version..



Different border..



Sig.. added a lil bit of color and since you didn't specify which character you want only in the sig I made you two versions, choose the one you like and re-host them mkay..


----------



## Raizen (Jul 19, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Type: Signature+Avy
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Bump from 41.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks snow ... you really are readin my mind xD


----------



## Leraine (Jul 19, 2007)

Avatar request.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Stock:*


*Size:* 125 x 125
*Text:* At your service!
*Color:* red, orange, yellow .. a feeling like dawn




Thanks in advance \^___^/


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2007)

Avy + sig request

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
text: magic. <--- with the period

type: sig
stock: 
size: 250x100
text: La Corda d'Oro


----------



## Crayons (Jul 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _chrno_ 



The second set is a bit darker than the first one:








Credit and rehost if used 




Next: Bleach


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Kiwi:* 

with different borders


----------



## chubby (Jul 19, 2007)

sig and avy request

*avy size:* 150x150
*sig size:* whatever looks best
borders: I'd like a single black line border on both the avy and sig like the one I have on my current avatar.
*color preferences:* Nothing specific, but I'd like the mood of the sig to be dark.
*stock:*

And if the quote "An insatiable hunger for power..." could be added to the sig that would be great. 

Let me know if the stock is too low quality to use.


----------



## Omega id (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah ok, thanks again for the Sig SnowP. I apologize for leaving my sig on. I kept that rule in mind the first time I posted here but now I keep forgetting, lol.


----------



## Usagi (Jul 20, 2007)

Uber simple request~

Sig: 1 2 3
text: none
size: slightly resized, so when I line them up it doesn't stretch out the page.
other: Just a simple transparency of the designs without the "tokidoki" text.
And make them a bit softer I suppose. :3
If there's any problems with the stocks, just let me know~

Thanks ahead of time<3


----------



## Caile (Jul 20, 2007)

*Signature & Avatar Set*​*Stock *:  KH 2 
*Size of Avatar* : 150x150
*Size of Signature* : Whatever fits. =]
*Text on Avatar* : Nothing.
*Text on Signature* : "He's gone missing" or if your _Shichi_<3, Whatever you think fits. XD
*Other* : Um, Nothing much. =X Just make it ... a Kingdom Heart-ish theme.

I guess this request is available to anyone. Oh yeah, If you can't work with that stock or have any questions, Just PM me.


----------



## Patience (Jul 20, 2007)

*Type*: Avatar Only Please

*Stock*:


*One or the other, whichever looks better.*
*Size*: 125x125
*Text*: None
*Other:*If you could kinda make it match with my sig, if possible, that would be nice.

Thank You ahead of time!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 20, 2007)

This an avy request
*Spoiler*: __ 





Type Avatar
size:150X150
text:Totitos with white letters
border:dont know a good color that combines with the image.
otherthing


----------



## Cipher (Jul 21, 2007)

I've gotten an avatar and sig set from this topic already, and I was very pleased.  Now that I'm back from my five week break of sorts, I'd like to get another.  I realize that the stock I'm going to give will be difficult to use for a sig or avatar, so I understand if noone wants to do my request or if it takes a long time to do.

Type: signature and avatar
Stock: 
Size: use the sizes allowed for a senior member
Text: just some text on the sig: "Isely Silver King" in silver
Other: use a black and white colorscheme if possible, and make it freaking awesome.  Otherwise, go wild. 

and I'll be gone from July 25 to August 6, so if this is completed between those dates, I won't be able to claim it until I get back.


----------



## jaredknight (Jul 21, 2007)

*sig pic*

i have two requests both for a sig

here's the first

*Spoiler*: __ 





text:if you could put jaredknight in a corner or something that'd be awesome
size:i don't really care very much just make sure the picture doesn't look stretched
colors:make it colorful plz




and if you could do a rock lee one using this picture


*Spoiler*: __ 




text:jaredknight
size:i don't care as long as it fit's good
colors:don't care just make it look cool plz


----------



## Fai (Jul 21, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> Hi.
> I would like to request a sig+avy.
> 
> *Sig*
> ...


Uh, I guess I'll cancel this request since no one's seems to have fulfilled it. ^^; (Page 41)

This is a really simple request. 
Can I have this picture cropped to be within sig limits and have a border put around it. No text or anything. Thank you <3.


----------



## Usagi (Jul 22, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> This is a really simple request.
> Can I have this picture cropped to be within sig limits and have a border put around it. No text or anything. Thank you <3.



Since it was simple, I took the liberty....

*Spoiler*: __ 









I didn't know exactly what you wanted in it, and what do didn't so, I did two different ones. If they both are not what to wanted, sorry. D:


----------



## Crayons (Jul 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _bleach_ 







Cred and Rehost if used.




I originally planned to do Neko's request but I was a bit confused with your request. Do you want a transparency? If you want one, then I'm sorry I can't make it. If not, then just tell me so I can go on with your request. I'll skip you first..

Next: Kenpachi


----------



## The_Manzlayer (Jul 22, 2007)

i request ava dante Dmc...


----------



## Crayons (Jul 22, 2007)

The Manzlayer said:
			
		

> i request ava dante Dmc...


Read rules at the first post.


----------



## Fai (Jul 22, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Since it was simple, I took the liberty....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Perfect. You cropped exactly what I wanted. XD
Thankku very much, Usa <333~


----------



## Lover Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

Lover Boy said:


> Type:Avi+sig
> 
> Size:Avi=125x125
> 
> ...


2 week bump


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooo its gr8!! Ty so much ^_^ +rep and cred =D


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 23, 2007)

i read the first post but i dont think this is right.
it ep17 tengen toppa gurren lagann 
time; 16:18
no words or anything, thanks for any help
edit:  i want it as a sig plz


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 23, 2007)

> ^
> then turn off your sig and fix your link if you don't want to be ignored..



K well my sig was off the first time, so that still doesn't explain it.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 23, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> I also requested it in the request thread but progress was slow...so yeah..thank you for a badass sig and avy in advance
> 
> Stock for Sig:
> 
> ...



2 week.....Wow, there used to be a lot more people working in here..but, cudos for keeping it up crayons..


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jul 24, 2007)

Type:signature and avatar (Cut out of soras face for ava)
Stock:Back Cover
Size:125x125 and 500x300 I guess, I want whatever fits so its not too wide.
Textne

K sorry I guess was messed up sorry I posted this on page 46 now I got it right =D sorry for teh mishap.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 24, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> i read the first post but i dont think this is right.
> it ep17 tengen toppa gurren lagann
> time; 16:18
> no words or anything, thanks for any help
> edit:  i want it as a sig plz



I think you should post your request here or here.



Legendarywun said:


> 2 week.....Wow, there used to be a lot more people working in here..but, cudos for keeping it up crayons..



Yeah, I know. I just wish that people would have more patience.

BTW, If some weeks pass and no other GFXer in this shop becomes active (well, except for SP because she's still active in this shop) I may have to leave this shop and put up my own. -_-

-----
I'm not feeling very creative today. x_x
Take it or leave it.


*Spoiler*: _kenpachi_ 



I didn't quite understand your request. I hope I did the right thing. I just cropped on Itachi's face and put a border like the one you said. >_<








*Spoiler*: _lover boy_ 



I made two diff. sizes for the avatar










Credit and rehost, please.

Next:
legendarywun
Lady Tsukiyomi


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 24, 2007)

Indeed i think you will


----------



## Lover Boy (Jul 24, 2007)

crayons said:


> I think you should post your request here or here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!

Thank you!!! I love it


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 24, 2007)

crayons said:


> Yeah, I know. I just wish that people would have more patience.
> 
> BTW, If some weeks pass and no other GFXer in this shop becomes active (well, except for SP because she's still active in this shop) I may have to leave this shop and put up my own. -_-



You should, maybe i'll download photo shop and get back in the game..help you out a bit, cause man all the others have just given up or something.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone can make this

Type: Sig and Ava
Stock: 
Size: Any size is fine
Text: Piplup
Other:


----------



## Gir (Jul 24, 2007)

Avatar Request for Anyone.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








*Text:* Canti

Thx


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 25, 2007)

Sig and avy request for anyone. [prefer Snow Princess] 

Stock.

Avy

Size: 150x150
Font/Color: Doesn't matter, as long as it fits with the picture and looks good.
Text: Rie

Siggy

Size: 400x115
Font/Color: Same as avy. Doesn't matter as long as it fits and looks good.
Text: What I gave up, What's left of me. [and somewhere on there - "Darkhope"]

Thanks.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

request for *ANYONE*:

*Type:* Signature

*Stock:*

*Size: *Link removed

*Text: *Keep Striving

*Colors: *same colors in the pic but no red

*Other:* can you make it where the background blends with the web page? If not, you can put circles and stars and hearts in the background

*plz help me out and thank you to whoever accepts*


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 25, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *crayons:* Thanks for taking care of marshie's request! Don't strain yourself with all the requests cause you'll get bored soon trust me.
> 
> btw, I'm not gonna be working here as much as before, so please guys don't direct requests to me from now on I'll pick at random and make them one at a time whenever I'm free..
> 
> ...


 
I love it! Rep and cred!


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 25, 2007)

*Type*: Signature and Avatar
*Stock*: Signature Stock, Avatar Stock
*Size*: Signature 400x100, Avatar 125x125 and 150x150
*Text*: None.
*Other*: Can I also have a 150x150 version of the avatar so I can use it when I become a senior? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2007)

*Type:* Sig + Ava
*Stock:* 
Sig: 
Ava:
*Size:* Ava - 80x80, Sig - 400x150
*Text:* Pein Akatsuki Leader
*Other: *IDK


----------



## Dre (Jul 26, 2007)

I want a GIF Sig with the transparent versions of these pictures if possible.


*Spoiler*: __ 















*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: smaller than the first pic, i dont want it to be too big.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry for leaving you running this by yourself crayons, I'm free today so I'll try making some requests


----------



## Aman (Jul 26, 2007)

Request for anyone who thinks they can do something with this.

Signature and avatar request.

Stocks: #1 #2

And yes, I have the permission of those who colored the stocks.

Size: 150x150 for the avatar, whatever you think fits for the signature.

Text: Something Akatsuki-related in a nice font, perhaps just ''Akatsuki'' though?

Other: You don't have to use both stocks, you can if you want to though. I personally like the second one better. Good luck.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 26, 2007)

Legendarywun: read my PM.


*Spoiler*: _lady tsukiyomi_ 







110 x 110



Credit and rehost if used =D




Next:
sexy pervert


----
Snow Princess


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 26, 2007)

DemonChild6 said:


> request for *ANYONE*:
> 
> *Type:* Signature
> 
> ...




just reposting my request in case I was skipped. (plus I changed some things)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 26, 2007)

crayons said:


> I think you should post your request here or here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha, been a while since I've been here. XD I actually have a request specifically for Snow Princess (though if it comes down to that she can't do it for whatever reason, anyone else can feel free to pick it up). Always enjoyed your work and have been dying to ask you for something new, but needed to find the right thing and I believe I have, so I hope the stock is okay.



*Avatar*:
*Size*: 150x150
*Text*: Rockslide
*Other*: I would like some kind of border. Use your imagination, anything you'd like. :3 Also, would like his face centered (as much as possible).


*Sig*:
*Size*: 400x150 (willing to go down to 300x125 if necessary)
*Text*: "You Get The #@$% Away From My Friends!!" with some sort of emphasis on the expletive (Yes, I'd prefer the symbols as opposed to the actual word XD Since that's how it's written) and the "Friends"

If it's too much, then you can use "But Now... Now You're Dead" with some sort of emphasis on the first "now" and "dead"
*Other*: Again, would like a border on this, same type as whatever you do for the avatar. For the sig, I'd prefer his face not be centered, instead to the right, should be enough space for the requested text... maybe. XD But do anything you find necessary.

Feel free to experiment or whatever with any kinds of text or effects... only thing in the picture I'm really worried about showing predominantly is his face, just use artistic license with anything else. XD I have faith in you.  Also, sorry for the quality, but it's really the best I can do for it. >_< Many, many thanks... and naturally credit and double rep applies. XD


----------



## Cecil (Jul 26, 2007)

*Avatar:*
*Size:*150x150
*Text:*None
*Other:*None


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 27, 2007)

crayons said:


> Legendarywun: read my PM.



Got it. Don't worry about it, just do what your best at.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

Type: Sig

Stock: 

500x500 with the same border as my current ava please. 

Focus on Allen's whole body please.

Thanks and will rep!


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 27, 2007)

What's with the sigs parade huh?!! TURN THEM OFF!! Or you'll be ignored and banned from requesting here for a week! not that sigs get done faster here but whatever...  

*Dre:* We don't do GIF Sigs here although I can but rendering all those pics will take forever let alone to animate them! So? request turned down. sorry... 

*purplefox:* Wrong request thread! We don't do gifs, end of story!!


*Kurodenkou:* Sig only:




*Usagi:* rendered, resized and slightly smoothed:








*Totitos:* Ava only:





*Next:*
riema


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

Oops sorry. Fixed.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jul 27, 2007)

crayons said:


> Legendarywun: read my PM.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _lady tsukiyomi_
> ...


Thank you so much!  I love it! It's pretty...


----------



## Usagi (Jul 28, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> *Usagi:* rendered, resized and slightly smoothed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much Snow Princess~<3


----------



## Fai (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a question. Is it possible to request two avys instead of a sig+avy?

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Text: Trapped by Fate

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Text: Kawaii

Thank you in advance. <3


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2007)

*riema:* 






*Klarth:*






By the looks of it this shop will probably be closed soon. so... guess this is it for me!


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2007)

Again, nothing short of utterly amazing, Snowy. I knew I could trust you. 

It's a shame to see this place go down.  Quite a few talented people here, especially Snow, but alas... if this is really the end, then I appreciate the work of anyone who's ever made a set for me here.


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad you liked them Kiba kun ^^ and hope everyone else enjoyed what I made for them too~


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 29, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> By the looks of it this shop will probably be closed soon. so... guess this is it for me!



And yet my request is still pending. This sucks.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 29, 2007)

yes, this does suck


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm making a *sig* request.

Text:Team 7
Size :385x120(I want their faces only on the sig)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 29, 2007)

You're all done Snow Princess? Ah, well, I loved your work and thanks for everything! I'm sure I speak for many. ^^


----------



## Crayons (Jul 29, 2007)

Legendarywun: I sent your sig and ava through PM.
Why?
Like what SP said, this shop is maybe closed soon, we've already talked to Shiro through Usagi. I'll try to do about half (or less than that) of the pending requests before this post and just send them through PM.


----------



## Aman (Jul 29, 2007)

Does the shop being closed () mean that no more requests will be accepted but that the requests already made will be completed, or will we have to go somewhere else?


----------



## Crayons (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess we will not acept requests anymore, but I will try to do about half of the pending requests and just send them through PM. The others who wish to have a request done will have to go to other request shops.

Actually I'm thinking of opening a new shop, but I admit that I'm not really that talented when it comes to making sigs, so if someone volunteers to help me, please PM me.

----
(Hey Usagi.. I already said it. The shop's going to be closed.)


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 29, 2007)

crayons said:


> Legendarywun: I sent your sig and ava through PM.
> Why?
> Like what SP said, this shop is maybe closed soon, we've already talked to Shiro through Usagi. I'll try to do about half (or less than that) of the pending requests before this post and just send them through PM.



I'll try and help you out with those, just PM me a list of the ones that you are doing. I'll take care of the others.

No more requests


----------



## Usagi (Jul 30, 2007)

crayons said:


> (Hey Usagi.. I already said it. The shop's going to be closed.)





Legendarywun said:


> I'll try and help you out with those, just PM me a list of the ones that you are doing. I'll take care of the others.
> 
> No more requests



I'm glad you said it crayons. 

But for any n00bl3t who can't read regular font, or anyone who just skimmed over the posts, there has been an agreement between crayons, Snow P, and Shirozaki:

THE SHOP IS CLOSED. WHICH MEANS:
NO MORE REQUESTS.

*If you have any sort of questions like, "Well, my request five pages back still hasn't been done, what will happen to it?" Just assume it won't get done, unless crayons, snow P, or legendarywun mysteriously PMs you. I suggest taking it to another shop.*

This place will be locked soon. Until then~


----------

